# Авиация > Современность >  ВВС Азербайджана

## An-Z

> Про музей не понял... он где?


 :Biggrin:   От Баку, до самых, до окраин.. надо подразумевать..

----------


## triton

> Про музей не понял... он где?


Конечно же в Азербайджане ... .
Самолеты Советские, то есть им по 18-20 лет, даже после ремонта и продления ресурса сколько им осталось ... ? Что такое продление ресурса, росчерк пера ? 
 У нас продлили остекление по основному изделию, чере 2-3 года на сверхзвуке стали трескаться друг за другом. 
И куда они такие самолеты нужны , вместо Л-39 как УТИ взлет посадка.

----------


## triton

> 1. Про посёлок учень улыбнуло  
> "Вчера Военно-воздушные силы Азербайджана на базе ВВС в поселке Гаджи Зейналабдина Тагиева осуществили..."
> 
> 2. Ей богу,   зачОтный эксперт, если такое говорит... Просто нет слов :
> "Я твердо убежден в том, что "МиГ-29" не могут считаться современными самолетами, ибо годом их выпуска является далекий уже 1980 год. На сегодняшний день уже выпускаются самолеты "Миг-31" и "МиГ-32". 
> 
> 3. Первый раз слышу, чтоб у армян МиГ-31 были...



Александр извините я вас поправлю, вы наверное хотите сказать, ВЫПУСКАЛИСЬ самолеты МиГ-31, 31дз, 31б , но сейчас нихрена не выпускается ... .
На эту тему есть байка  ... .
Многострадальный "ВАРЯГ" последний, был готов на 80%, его решили достроить и вот высокая комиссия во главе с Черномырдиным приехала в Николаев на Судостроительный завод. Дядька Черномор говорит директору завода , что ЕБН и Кравчук приняли решение достроить корабль что для этого надо. Директор говорят ответил, немного всего три вещи:
1. Востановить СССР.
2. Востановить ВПК.
3. Вернуть руководящую роль КПСС.
На что Кравчук с Черномырдинным сказали, что это вернуть невозможно. Ответ директора был следующий значит и "Варяг" достроить не возможно.

То что могла одна большая хорошо организованная Держава ни когда не сделают десятки мелких княжеств ... .

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Да нет же, это была цитата того грамотея, я про озвученный им неизвестный зверь МиГ-32  :Rolleyes:  ...

----------


## AlexK

На Соколе, в Нижнем, щас 5 Миг-31 собирают

----------


## Антоха

> На Соколе, в Нижнем, щас 5 Миг-31 собирают


Для кого? Для Азербайджана?

----------


## AlexK

Для кого не знаю, скорее всего для себя (РФ)

----------


## fsl

> Для кого не знаю, скорее всего для себя (РФ)


А Ваши сообщения для чего собственно :Confused:  Тема несколько о другом,или обладая информациецией не знаете куда ее деть :Smile:

----------


## AlexK

to fsl
Если Вы внимательно читали посты, то моглибы заметить, что в посте tritona есть упоминание о том что уже 31-й "...нихрена не выпускается..."

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Народ, всё, хорош, проехали про 31-й, ок ?
Тема по 29-му, а по Соколу и так известно,
что идёт (вяло или не очень) программа модернизации для РФ.

----------


## 9-13

Хех  :Rolleyes:  Знать про фотки - ещё не видеть их   :Smile:

----------


## Беларус

Кто-нибудь знает, сколько МиГ-29 было поставлено Азербайджану?
Если я не ошибаюсь, закупленные истребители базируются на авиабазе Насосная?

----------


## Bogun

Только не карты (у меня есть хорошие километровки), а описания местности.

С уважением.

----------


## Беларус

У кого-нибудь есть данные о составе ВВС Азербайджана? Если есть, то выложите, пожалуйста. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Беларус

> Для кого? Для Азербайджана?


Нет, для Сирии. Радует. :Smile:  

http://www.lenta.ru/articles/2007/06/19/mig31/

----------


## Chizh

> http://www.lenta.ru/articles/2007/06/19/mig31/


Похоже, что Крамнику не дают покоя лавры Ильина. :)

----------


## Юрий

> Похоже, что Крамнику не дают покоя лавры Ильина. :)


Да уж! (как говаривал Киса Воробьянинов), похоже что не дают.

----------


## Igor_k

А что означает "доведено" до24 применительно к JF-17?Они,что,уже есть в азербайджанских ВВС?

----------


## Шахрани

между Азербайджаном и Пакистаном существует контракт на поставку 24 современных китайско-пакистанских истребителей JF-17, к концу 2008 г. поставка должна быть осуществлена.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Интересно а Су-27 откуда могли взятся?

----------


## AC

> между Азербайджаном и Пакистаном существует контракт на поставку 24 современных китайско-пакистанских истребителей JF-17, к концу 2008 г. поставка должна быть осуществлена.


В 2008-м? 24? Ню-ню...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Шахрани

4 истребителя су-27 были поставлены Азербайджану из Казахстана  или в 2003 или в 2004 г.

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

> И ещё одно: по-видимому, под обозначением "МиГ-25УБ" подразумеваются какие-то редкостные модификации МиГ-25-го. Но какие?


Не было 25-х УБ - были ПУ(перехватчик учеб.) и РУ(Разведчик учеб.).

----------


## AC

В Азербайджане были 25ПУ, естественно...

----------


## Шахрани

ок, постараюсь раскопать чего нибудь про наши авиобазы. кстати,а почему тебя так интересуют наши ввс и их расположение? уж не шпион ли ты?  :Eek:

----------


## Беларус

> ок, постараюсь раскопать чего нибудь про наши авиобазы. кстати,а почему тебя так интересуют наши ввс и их расположение? уж не шпион ли ты?


Управление Военной Контразведки КГБ Республики Беларусь! Предъявить документы! Руки на полметра от клавиатуры! :Smile:  

Шпионы так топорно не действуют. Хотя, эффект неожиданности иногда нужен. Что касается заинтересованности... Просто, меня интересует многое, что связано с ВВС различных стран мира, и ВВС СНГ особенно.

----------


## Шахрани

ну для БАТЬКИ ЛУКАШЕНКО нам ничего не жаль :Smile:   лови инфу кгб-ник:

авиабаза имени Г.Тагиева, Ситал-чай, Гиздек, Евлахская авиабаза, аэропорт в Гяндже, там тоже базируются части ввс, Нахичеванская авиабаза, еще парочка аэропортов строится (в Ленкоране и Закаталах).
все авиабазы модернизированы в соответствии с натовскими стандартами. а аэропорты в Баку, Гяндже и Нахичеване относятся к аэропортам первого класса (по натовской классификации). надеюсь теперь Белоруссия может спать спокойно))))))))))) с уважением, Шахрани!

----------


## Шахрани

ПОСТСКРИПТУМ: товарищи белорусы, держите порох сухим, скоро купим у вас новую партию танков! :Biggrin:

----------


## Шахрани

да, еще один военный аэродром  в Кюрдамире (какая забывчивость! :Smile:  )

----------


## Беларус

Шахрани, спасибо большое за инфу. Как я понял, авиабаза им.Г.Тагиев (её ещё называют авиабаза Тегиев) - это бывшая Насосная. Итого 5 авиабаз: Тегиев, Ситал-чай, Гиздек, Евлах и Кюрдамир. Верно? + в Баку, Гяндже и Нахичевани аэропорты, которые тоже без проблем могут принять ЛА ВВС Азербайджана. Неплохо. :Cool:  

Насчёт танков: вам какие - Т-72 или Т-80? В Беларуси (не Белоруссия! такой страны не существует, и сапраўдныя беларусы обижаются, когда mein Faterland так называют) уже почти 15 лет томятся на складах около 80 Т-80, которые как раз предлагаются на экспорт. Как-то китайцы интересовались, но не купили. Так что выбор у Азербайджана как на восточном рынке. :Wink:

----------


## Шахрани

> Шахрани, спасибо большое за инфу. Как я понял, авиабаза им.Г.Тагиев (её ещё называют авиабаза Тегиев) - это бывшая Насосная. Итого 5 авиабаз: Тегиев, Ситал-чай, Гиздек, Евлах и Кюрдамир. Верно? + в Баку, Гяндже и Нахичевани аэропорты, которые тоже без проблем могут принять ЛА ВВС Азербайджана. Неплохо. 
> 
> Насчёт танков: вам какие - Т-72 или Т-80? В Беларуси (не Белоруссия! такой страны не существует, и сапраўдныя беларусы обижаются, когда mein Faterland так называют) уже почти 15 лет томятся на складах около 80 Т-80, которые как раз предлагаются на экспорт. Как-то китайцы интересовались, но не купили. Так что выбор у Азербайджана как на восточном рынке.


мы уже купили у БЕЛОРУСИ(!) в 2005-2006 гг. 270 танков Т-72 и Т-72 М-1, скоро собираемся купить еще, нам позарез нужно менять старые танки так что готовьте новую партию )))))))))))))))))) а насчет тех Т-80, которые на ваших складах томятся, то нам они наврядли пригодятся....газотурбинные двигатели в горных условиях Карабаха.... :Confused:  ну сам понимаешь)))))))) ладно бывай брат-белорус! 
постскриптум: в ближайшее время ждем вертолеты ми-24 из Украины, как только появится новая инфа, сразу закину.

----------


## Беларус

270 танков Т-72? :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   По отчётам в реестр ООН (я, конечно, понимаю, что в нём указано далеко не всё) в 2005-2006 гг. Беларусь поставила Азербайджану 60 Т-72 (2 батальона). Но чтоб 270... 

Насчёт Т-80 - полностью согласен. Ступил. :Smile:

----------


## Шахрани

На вооружении Азербайджана по оценкам западных военных экспертов приблизительно 500-550 танков (Т-64,Т-72, Т-72М1, Т-80У) хотя по фланговому договору положено иметь не больше 220)  :Tongue:   До 2004 г. значительную часть танкового парка Азербайджана (примерно 60%) составляли танки Т-55 И Т-62,  оставшиеся еще со времен первой карабахской войны.  В 1992-1993гг. только Украина продала нам 250 Т-55.  Понятно, что эти танки, а также значительная часть танков Т-72 были полностью изношены. Вот их замену сейчас и проводят "ударными темпами"  :Biggrin:  Кстати в 2003-2004 гг. на Украине тоже было закуплено более 150 танков Т-72 И Т-80У.

ПОСТСКРИПТУМ: а насчет данных ООН  и тех комиссий, которые проверяют количество техники у стран, я сам видел одну такую комиссию, когда служил в армии в 2003 г. ЦИРК НА ВЫЕЗДЕ!  :Biggrin:   пришли, походили по боксам и ушли, а за несколько дней до этого целых 4 танковые роты (40 танков!) вывезли из расположения бригады и спрятали где-то в горах. Само собой эти танки засчитаны не были )))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Герман

> Немного фоток в процесе ,если кому интересно томогу дать номера краски по федералу.Кстати камуфляж базируется на новом украинском к которому постепенно перейдут.




Хлопче, на него уже перешли, только про это не разглашается.

 У нас, в полку, в Ивано-Франковске, осталось ещё докрасить 3 одноместных и спарку.

----------


## Антон

> - если есть возможность, можно ли пофотать со всех сторон этот шедевральный су-25? кстати и вопрос - а не на продажу ли самоль в очередную папуасию?


Присоединяюсь к просьбе! 
bogdan,а в каком полку базируются эти Су-25УБ, и еще после  окраски на эти самолёты будут наносится ли какие-нибудь эмблемы?

----------


## Антон

> Немного фоток в процесе ,если кому интересно томогу дать номера краски по федералу.Кстати камуфляж базируется на новом украинском к которому постепенно перейдут.


А что это за черные точки на крыльях?

----------


## bogdan

Приветствую, форумчане! 



> если есть возможность, можно ли пофотать со всех сторон этот шедевральный су-25? кстати и вопрос - а не на продажу ли самоль в очередную папуасию?


Можно пофотографировать, не проблема в принципе, сделаю по возможности. А самолет в папуасию не продают, самим надо :Smile:  это наша спарка, николаевская, просто ввели в строй, поэтому и перекрасили. Сознаюсь, разработал камуфляж я с коллегой... Объясню почему выбрали такой вариант: как-то видел Ми-24 в полете на фоне леса и поразился эффективности камуфляжа- его почти не видно на фоне земли, вот и решили попробовать такой вариант, только темнее. А насчет окраски снизу в камуфляж - сам много раз наблюдал Су-25 в воздухе, так голубое брюхо от камуфлированного не отличается - серый силуэт, голубой низ не помогает абсолютно, зато пачкается отменно:дренажи все внизу, потеки топлива, смазка с колес летит... А зеленый низ практичнее в этом смысле, практика показала. Летчики говорят, кстати, что этот камуфляж лучше чем рубленный заводской, самолет на фоне земли очень сложно различить. Из эмблем - только мишка улан-удинский на левом ВЗ. Пока пара снимков 60-й спарки.

2 Антоха- просьба, скинь мне свой е-мэйл, у меня винда умерла, все адреса пропали, есть инфа для тебя.

----------


## Антон

Огромное спасибо за фотки.А можите сфлтографировать левый борт самолёта,нажние части крыльев и стабилизаторов?
А брюхо,нижние поверхности крыльев и стабилизаторов у него однотонные,или тоже с зелёными пятнами?

----------


## Антоха

> Приветствую, форумчане! 
> 
> ... Летчики говорят, кстати, что этот камуфляж лучше чем рубленный заводской, самолет на фоне земли очень сложно различить. ...
> ..


Богдан, а можно в качестве подтверждения этой теории попросить летчиков сфотать машину в полете? 
у меня кстати есть снимок Су-25 летящего над Грозным, так вот могу сто пудово биться об заклад с любым, что для того чтобы найти самолет на снимке понадобиться минут пять как минимум!!! Это я к тому, что выцветший в коричневу заводской камуфляж Су-25 очень подходит для полетов над городскими развалинами  :Cool:

----------


## AC

> Можно пофотографировать, не проблема в принципе, сделаю по возможности. А самолет в папуасию не продают, самим надо это наша спарка, николаевская...


А нет ли у Вас фото 64-й спарки? Которая здесь, внизу, с пантерой:
http://www.niknews.mk.ua/2006/11/01/...-let-v-polete/

----------


## Антоха

такая фотка подойдет?

автор: *alex_b*

----------


## AC

> такая фотка подойдет?
> автор: *alex_b*


Да, конечно... Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## bogdan

Насчет окраски 60-й спарки- проблем и подводных камней не было, все-таки не 1-й борт красим... Обезжирили, зачистили и красить... Пятна наносили от руки, по нарисованной схеме. Насчет 64-й спарки - три фото, первое- до 2006 года, второе--до апреля 2006 года, третье- до апреля 2007 года, потом девицу на киле закрасили. А какие борта с рубленным окрасом надо?

----------


## AC

> ...Насчет 64-й спарки - три фото, первое- до 2006 года, второе--до апреля 2006 года, третье- до апреля 2007 года, потом девицу на киле закрасили. А какие борта с рубленным окрасом надо?


О-о-о!!! Спасибо, спасибо!...

----------


## Serega

> Насчет окраски 60-й спарки- проблем и подводных камней не было, все-таки не 1-й борт красим... Обезжирили, зачистили и красить... Пятна наносили от руки, по нарисованной схеме.


 - класс! А схема сохранилась? Интересно бы её увидеть тоже. Потому как нами собирается вооще любая инфа без разбору, что касаемо маркировки и камуфла. Но за покраску конешно грандреспект. Ибо это труд не так чтоб маленький, как мне думается.




> потом девицу на киле закрасили.


 - гадство! От так всегда - как чо найдешь - так у ВВСа находятся тут же и краска и люди и время, чтобы заставить замалевать.  :Mad:  Это не первый случай. И именно поэтому надо всё собирать и всё фотать.




> А какие борта с рубленным окрасом надо?


 - ну... в идеале конешно все. Но это малореально (потому как вы не маниак этого дела  :Smile: ). Поэтому хотелось бы самые малоизношенные и те, которые тёмного оттенка. Словом - пофотать то, что реально.

Но тут главное полнота инфы - виды со всех сторон. Я ж схемки рисую, поэтому важно иметь все фоты. Хотелось бы по украинским су-25 тоже иметь несколько окрасок, камуфла же интересные, и самолеты внешне не убитые. 

... и дофотайте, очень прошу, борт 60 со всех сторон, если можно!  :Smile: 

Но а вообще - грандреспект вам, Богдан, за участие в теме. За то, что мимо нашего интереса дилетантского не прошли. И ваще - приятно что на Родине самоли интересные появляются.

--------------

Чуть не забыл. Вопрос. Может вы знаете, что это за миг-29 9-12 на ремзаводе в Одессе (борт 06). Откуда он? Известно ли по нему что ибудь вообще?

----------


## Любомирский

На рем.заводе с Лиманского. на сколько знаю

----------


## Любомирский

На сколько знаю Лимаское расформировали (осталось подобие аэроклуба). МиГ не летает.

----------


## bogdan

2 SEREGA: так я девицу заснял на 64 борту перед закраской, фото прилагается... а борта с рубленным окрасом и б/н 60 дофотографирую, вывешу. Насчет 9-12 из Одессы -если у него расширенные(доработанные) РН и побитые законцовки крыла- то это 9-12 из Староконстантинова, борт получен заводом летом 2001 года, использовался (или используется, в 2001 году точно использовался, я участвовал в испытаниях в конце 2001) в качестве стенда для испытаний КСА2(3), которые завод ремонтирует.Борт 18 серии  выпуска 1988 года, это точно, полный заводской номер уже не помню, кажется 2960518107.

----------


## AC

> ...потом девицу на киле закрасили...





> ... - гадство! От так всегда - как чо найдешь - так у ВВСа находятся тут же и краска и люди и время, чтобы заставить замалевать.  Это не первый случай. И именно поэтому надо всё собирать и всё фотать...


Я тут постил уже как-то эту ссылку (в другой ветке). Но тут она опять актуальна -- совсем уж " в тему" (у всех одно и то же):
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2007..._1077877.shtml
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Антон

> такая фотка подойдет?
> 
> автор: *alex_b*


А фотка правого борта есть?

----------


## Юрий

[QUOTE=9-13;23122]Камуфел рулит...  :Rolleyes: 

Спасибо!!! :Smile:

----------


## Беларус

В ВВС Йемена входят МиГ-29СМТ, а не СД. По-моему, 20 единиц. Фотки классные!!! :Smile:

----------


## Антон

> Камуфел рулит... 
> http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=1217
> http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=1218
> http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=1220
> http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=1219
> 
> А рядом ещё запостены живые Су-17. "Это сон какой-то" (с)


Кто-нибудь перезалейте фотки-у меня не открываются пишет "Неизвестный ID"

----------


## Spunkmeyer

> и оттуда же (из сети.. к сожалению не могу найти ссылку) съемки воздушного парада с земли


Ого, фотки и сюда дошли :Smile: 

Ссылка: http://www.day.az/forum/index.php?sh...&#entry1603993

----------


## F-16

В Казахстане потерпел крушение истребитель МиГ-29.
Авиакатастрофа произошла в Алматинской области. В результате крушения один пилот самолета погиб, другому удалось катапультироваться. Выживший летчик с различными травмами был доставлен в госпиталь. 
К стати это такойже учебный что упал под Баку.

----------


## F-16

Насколько я знаю пока недостали. На Абшероне очень холодно и главное сильные ветра уже не превую неделю.  Очень странно то что вроде  знают квадрат куда он упал а найти немогут....

----------


## Spunkmeyer

> Насколько я знаю пока недостали. На Абшероне очень холодно и главное сильные ветра уже не превую неделю.  Очень странно то что вроде  знают квадрат куда он упал а найти немогут....


Читай наши форумы, почему ребят не могут поднять

----------


## F-16

Вчера  нашли машину и одного из пилотов в 6 км от берега на глубине 17 метров. Приступили к подьему частей самолета.

----------


## Антоха

> Вчера  нашли машину и одного из пилотов в 6 км от берега на глубине 17 метров. Приступили к подьему частей самолета.


Казахи кстати обвиняют в катастрофе своей спарки Украину!! вот дословная цитата сообщения агентства "Интерфакс":

_Министерство обороны Казахстана намерено потребовать компенсаций от Украины в связи с катастрофой на юге республики истребителя МиГ-29, если будут установлено, что она произошла по вине предприятия.

"Иной версии, как отказ техники, мы сейчас и не рассматриваем. Она очевидна", - сказал глава Комитета начальников штабов Вооруженных сил Казахстана Мухтар Алтынбаев агентству "Интерфакс" в четверг в Астане.

Он убежден, что единственной возможной причиной крушения МиГ-29 в Алма-Атинской области мог стать выход из строя обоих двигателей и других систем самолета.

Он сообщил, что катастрофе самолета предшествовала "целая серия выхода из строя его агрегатов и систем". "Для меня не совсем понятна эта череда отказов.

Полет продолжался около 12 минут. Затем отказал один двигатель, гидросистема, генератор постоянного тока, не выпустились шасси. За 20-25 секунд до посадки зависли обороты второго двигателя, начала падать скорость, он (второй двигатель,) отказал, и было принято решение о катапультировании", - пояснил М.Алтынбаев.

"В момент катапультирования произошел отказ управления, самолет резко накренило влево, и выстрел катапульты произошел в направлении земли. Из-за этого майору Ковязинну не хватило буквально секунды", - добавил он.

"Есть еще ряд других моментов, которые мы пока не обнародуем. Поэтому будем доказывать", - подчеркнул он.

М.Алтынбаев напомнил, что двигатели и агрегаты данного МиГ-29 были недавно отремонтированы на авиаремонтном предприятии на Украине.

"Недавно в Азербайджане потерпел катастрофу МиГ-29. Говорят, что он также ремонтировался в Украине, сейчас мы проверяем эту информацию.

Возможно, что причина - в некачественном ремонте", - сказал первый замминистра обороны в этой связи.

"В случае, если мы сумеем доказать, что причиной неисправностей истребителя стал некачественный ремонт на заводе, то мы будем ставить вопрос о компенсации стоимости самолета и морального ущерба", - заключил М.Алтынбаев.

Как ранее сообщал агентству "Интерфакс" источник в военных кругах Казахстана, последний раз ремонт двигателей рухнувшего МиГ-29 производился на Украине в 2007 году. Сам самолет был произведен в 1987 году._

----------


## Любомирский

Супер, опять наши виноваты.

----------


## F-16

Ну если машина разбиваеться по вине неполадки техники да еше вот такой чтобы несколько важных механизмов и систем отказали сразу то это уже большой минус для завода  изготовителя.

----------


## Антоха

> Ну если машина разбиваеться по вине неполадки техники да еше вот такой чтобы несколько важных механизмов и систем отказали сразу то это уже большой минус для завода  изготовителя.


а при чем тут завод ИЗГОТОВИТЕЛЬ?

----------


## flight level

После ремонта как правило,любой АРЗ даёт на определённый срок(обычно год)гарантию,и если что то отказывает в течении этого срока по вине ремонта,всё компенсируется АРЗ.Так что если самолёт был на гарантийном сроке,претензии могут быть обоснованными.

----------


## Антоха

> После ремонта как правило,любой АРЗ даёт на определённый срок(обычно год)гарантию,и если что то отказывает в течении этого срока по вине ремонта,всё компенсируется АРЗ.Так что если самолёт был на гарантийном сроке,претензии могут быть обоснованными.


Стоп! Давайте не будем путать авиаремонтный завод и завод изготовитель двигателя! в данном случае это не одно и тоже!

----------


## Nazar

> в данном случае это не одно и тоже!


Я бы даже сказал , что это в любом случае не одно и то-же :Biggrin: . Кстати я то-же не понял причем здесь завод изготовитель.

----------


## forten07

> Я бы даже сказал , что это в любом случае не одно и то-же. Кстати я то-же не понял причем здесь завод изготовитель.


Чей АРЗ ремонт вел? ЛАРЗ или Запоры?

----------


## flight level

Ясное дело,Львов,а двигатели Луганск или Луцк.

----------


## AndyK

> Чей АРЗ ремонт вел? ЛАРЗ или Запоры?


Планер - Львов, двигатели - Луцк

----------


## Spunkmeyer

Сегодня утром прошла информация, что наконец подняты тела летчиков, обломки самолета и найден черный ящик.

----------


## F-16

Минувшей ночью спасателям удалось поднять со дна Каспийского моря тела двух военных пилотов, обломки истребителя МиГ-29 и "черный ящик" самолета, потерпевшего крушение почти месяц назад. Обломки самолета находились на дне моря в 6 километрах от берега на глубине 17 метров. Об этом сообщили сегодня в пресс-службе минобороны страны. 
Представители министерства обороны надеются, что ясность в вопрос внесет расшифровка бортового самописца. Затянувшийся поиск самолета и пилотов они объясняют неблагоприятными погодными условиями, в частности, штормовым ветром на море, который создавал серьезные препятствия для проведения спасательных работ, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.

----------


## Alex1979

Прэсслужба МинОбороны частично опровергло свое сообщение. Найти то нашли! Да только смогли вытащить только одного. Поначалу искали совсем не там где надо было. Обломки нашли совсем слачайно, по странному рыжему пятну на поверхности воды. УБ развалился на три части. Нос почти полностью зарыт в песке. Вот почему не смогли достать второго пилота. Чтобы достать кабину нужен плавучий кран. А он в такой шторм бесполезен. Позавчера был на похоронах пилота Авгана Асланова. Наши сволочи даже толком не могут информацию подать, не то что спасатильные операции проводить.

----------


## F-16

Да обидно слышать такое.  Рапортавать они умеют а на деле видите как.

----------


## Spunkmeyer

> Прэсслужба МинОбороны частично опровергло свое сообщение. Найти то нашли! Да только смогли вытащить только одного. Поначалу искали совсем не там где надо было. Обломки нашли совсем слачайно, по странному рыжему пятну на поверхности воды. УБ развалился на три части. Нос почти полностью зарыт в песке. Вот почему не смогли достать второго пилота. Чтобы достать кабину нужен плавучий кран. А он в такой шторм бесполезен. Позавчера был на похоронах пилота Авгана Асланова. Наши сволочи даже толком не могут информацию подать, не то что спасатильные операции проводить.


А что известно о ЧЯ ?

----------


## Alex1979

Об этом тоже ничего не сообщается. Наши могут даже не знать как оно выглядит. :Mad:

----------


## Антоха

*Казахстанский МиГ-29 разбился из-за неполадок в системе электроснабжения*
*Алма-Ата. 29 февраля. INTERFAX.RU* - Причиной катастрофы МиГ-29 УБ сил воздушной обороны вооруженных сил (СВО ВС) Казахстана 12 февраля на аэродроме "Жетыген" в Алматинской области (на юго-востоке) стали неполадки в системе электроснабжения самолета.

"В результате работы по расследованию авиапроисшествия комиссия и группа российских специалистов пришли к единому заключению, что причиной явилось снижение напряжения в системе электроснабжения самолета по постоянному току менее 14 В из-за отключения генератора постоянного тока, обусловленного отказом блока регулирования и защиты (БРЗ-1)", - сообщил главнокомандущий СВО ВС Казахстана, генерал-майор авиации Александр Сорокин на брифинге на территории авиабазы "Жетиген" в пятницу.

Данные неполадки, по словам А.Сорокина, привели "к снижению тяги правого двигателя из-за перехода управления правового двигателя на резервную гидромеханическую систему и, как следствие, невозможность выполнения дальнейшего полета". "Отказ БРЗ-1 в авиации называется непрогнозируемым отказом. Такие случаи бывают очень редко, но все же есть", - подчеркнул он.

Экипаж из двух пилотов катапультировался на высоте 100-150 метров. В результате катастрофы один пилот погиб, другой получил тяжелые травмы.

Расследованием авиапроисшествия занималась комиссия Минобороны Казахстана, в состав которой вошли также представители и специалисты СВО, МЧС, МВД, Комитета нацбезопасности и органов прокуратуры. Также по просьбе министра обороны Даниала Ахметова были приглашены специалисты РСК "МиГ" и представители Минобороны РФ. Российская сторона предоставила летающую лабораторию, с помощью которой и удалось установить причины авиапроисшествия.

----------


## Любомирский

Таак, а если чуток поближе влезть? Это наши нахимичили или местные технари накрутили делов?

----------


## Антоха

> Таак, а если чуток поближе влезть? Это наши нахимичили или местные технари накрутили делов?


думаю что это трагическое стечение обстоятельств, в котором не виноваты ни казахские техники, ни украинские специалисты... и уж тем более не виновен разработчик, потому как если бы это был заводской брак, то он давно уже проявился.

----------


## Spunkmeyer

> На данный момент времени в ВВС разных стран имеется только один вариант учебно-боевого МиГ-29 - тип 9-51. так что разбившаяся в Жетыгене машина по определению не может быть не "такойже" как в Насосной.


А как дела с МиГ-29 УБТ?

Цитата из Airwar.ru



> Опытный самолет был построен в конце мая 1998 г. и совершил первый полет в августе того же года. Весной 1999 г. в кооперации с НГАЗ "Сокол" завершена сборка второго летного экземпляра МиГ-29УБТ, первый вылет которого состоялся 24 мая 1999 г. Самолет МиГ-29УБТ готов к серийному производству. Планируется, что в ближайшее время ВВС России закупят 20-40 самолетов МиГ-29УБТ. Ожидается, что еще 120 машин будет доработано для ВВС зарубежных стран. Стоимость доработки одного самолета МиГ-29УБ в вариант МиГ-29УБТ составляет лишь 30% от стоимости нового серийного самолета.

----------


## Pilot

Тут ключевое - ожидается. УБТшки сделали для алжира, но вот что-то они возвращаются :( Еще несколько в ЛИКе. Больше пока не делали

----------


## [RUS] MK

Вот эти картинки несколько удивили:  :Eek: 







Что это?

----------


## Spirit

> Что это?


если не ошибаюсь безпилотники закупленные у Израиля Hermes 450

http://www.jewish.ru/news/world/2008...s994263563.php

----------


## Grimm_brother

> если не ошибаюсь безпилотники закупленные у Израиля Hermes 450


маленький БЛА на таблетке похож на Orbiter
а большие - похожи на Aerostar
оба производства  израильской Aeronautics Defense Systems

----------


## Alex1979

28 июля в районе 7 вечера в Каспийском море близ деревни Кичик Хямья Сиязаньского района Азербайджана был обнаружен человеческий скелет.

 Как сообщает Day.Az со ссылкой на ANS-Press, по словам прокурора Сиязани Гасана Ханифаева, предполагается, что найденный скелет принадлежит пилоту самолета МИГ-29, потерпевшего крушение 29 января этого года – Фахреддину Аскерову. По словам Г.Ханифаева, к этому мнению пришли эксперты, проведшие первичный осмотр скелета.

Планируется, что скелет будет отправлен на экспертизу в Москву, после чего станет доподлинно ясно, принадлежит ли найденный скелет Ф.Аскерову. 
http://www.day.az/news/society/125824.html

----------


## Alex1979

В Министерстве обороны Украины сообщили, что к ним поступил запрос из Азербайджана по поводу предоставления технических показателей самолета Миг-29: 

«Однако продажей самолетов занимаемся не мы, а госкомпания «Укрспецэкспорт». В этой связи полученный из Азербайджана запрос мы переслали им».

В «Укрспецэкспорт» подтвердили факт получения запроса из Азербайджана. Представитель компании, не сообщив о содержании документа, сказал, что он связан только с вопросом лицензии. 

«Лицензия по продаже Миг-29 принадлежит «Укрспецэкспорт». В настоящее время запрос Азербайджана рассматривается и в течение одной недели будет дан ответ».

----------


## Spunkmeyer

> 28 июля в районе 7 вечера в Каспийском море близ деревни Кичик Хямья Сиязаньского района Азербайджана был обнаружен человеческий скелет.
> 
>  Как сообщает Day.Az со ссылкой на ANS-Press, по словам прокурора Сиязани Гасана Ханифаева, предполагается, что найденный скелет принадлежит пилоту самолета МИГ-29, потерпевшего крушение 29 января этого года – Фахреддину Аскерову. По словам Г.Ханифаева, к этому мнению пришли эксперты, проведшие первичный осмотр скелета.
> 
> Планируется, что скелет будет отправлен на экспертизу в Москву, после чего станет доподлинно ясно, принадлежит ли найденный скелет Ф.Аскерову. 
> http://www.day.az/news/society/125824.html


Вроде бы спасатели говорили, что не могут достать тело одного из пилотов, мол передняя часть кабины глубоко вошла в грунт. ?

----------


## Alex1979

В Баку в среду утром убит командующий Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) и противовоздушной обороны Азербайджана генерал-лейтенант Раиль Рзаев. Как сообщил источник в правоохранительных органах, покушение на Рзаева было совершено при выходе из дома. Несмотря на срочную госпитализацию, спасти генерала не удалось. 

По предварительным данным, покушение произошло около 8 часов утра близ его дома в Баку по адресу: ул. Исмаил/Гудгашенли, 125, 

Как рассказал водитель командующего, покушение было совершено в момент, когда Рзаев ехал на работу. По словам водителя, отъехав примерно на 150 метров от дома генерала, он ненадолго вышел из машины, чтобы выбросить мусор, и услышал выстрел. Обернувшись, он увидел, что заднее боковое стекло служебного автомобиля разбито, а генерал ранен. Самого убийцу, как утверждает водитель, он не видел.

Из какого оружия стрелял киллер, пока неизвестно. С огнестрельным ранением в тяжелом состоянии генерал был доставлен в центральный госпиталь Минобороны, однако врачам не удалось спасти его жизнь. 
Начальник Генштаба Минобороны Азербайджана Наджметдин Садыхов подтвердилфакт убийства. По его словам, тело Рзаева в настоящее время находится в морге. 
Возбуждено уголовное дело. Расследование по факту убийства ведут совместно Генеральная и военная прокуратуры Азербайджана. В настоящее время сотрудники Республиканской военной прокуратуры на месте происшествия проводят следственные мероприятия. 
Как сообщил журналистам военный прокурор страны Ханлар Велиев, причины покушения на 64-летнего генерала пока не известны. Он отметил, что Рзаев был убит одним выстрелом из огнестрельного оружия, тип которого сейчас определяется. 
Следствие надеется, что выйти на след преступника помогут камеры наблюдения, установленные вблизи дома, где проживал убитый. Сейчас изучаются видеозаписи. 
Это первое в истории вооруженных сил Азербайджана громкое убийство военнослужащего столь высокого ранга. Раиль Рзаев являлся командующим ВВС и войск ПВО Азербайджана с 1992 года. 

Рзаев Раиль Гурбан оглы родился 10 марта 1945 года в Баку. Азербайджанец. В 1978 году окончил Военную академию противовоздушной обороны им. Маршала Жукова. С 1966 года служил на различных должностях в Бакинском военном округе ПВО, с 1969 года – в N-ых воинских частях. С 1978 года был командиром дивизии в N-ой воинской части, с 1980 года – заместителем командира воинской части, с 1982 года – командиром воинской части. С июня 1993 года занимал пост замминистра обороны Азербайджанской Республики, был командующим Военно-воздушных сил и Противовоздушной обороны. 

Был женат, имел троих детей.

----------


## Alex1979

Стали известны некоторые подробности убийства командующего Военно-воздушными силами и войсками Противовоздушной обороны Министерства обороны Азербайджана, генерал-лейтенанта Раиля Рзаева.

Шофер остановил машину приблизительно в 500 метрах от дома генерала, чтобы выбросить мусор. Когда водитель вернулся, то увидел, что генерал сидит неподвижно. В связи с тем, что ранее Раиль Рзаев перенес инфаркт, водитель решил, что у него вновь плохо с сердцем. Водитель срочно доставил генерала в Центральный военный госпиталь Министерства обороны и сказал врачам, что у Р.Рзаева инфаркт.

Однако при осмотре на затылке генерала была обнаружена огнестрельная рана. Только после этого водитель увидел пулевое отверстие на заднем стекле автомобиля. Предварительное обследование показало, что пуля, пущенная в генерала, не прошла насквозь, а застряла в черепе.

Огонь был открыт, когда водитель отошел к мусорным контейнерам. Был сделан только один выстрел. Имеющиеся факты позволяют говорить о том, что преступление совершено профессиональным убийцей. Профессионализм и самоуверенность убийцы доказывает и то, что был сделан только один выстрел.

Практика показывает, что даже профессиональные убийцы, чтобы убедиться в смерти жертвы, делают «контрольный» выстрел в затылок. В данном же случае убийца решил вопрос одним выстрелом. Убийца также хорошо знал, что водитель выйдет из машины выбрасывать мусор. Значит, он видел подобную картину неоднократно. Он все изучил – где остановится машина, куда будет выброшен мусор, как будет располагаться в машине генерал. А это возможно только в результате длительного наблюдения. Здесь следует напомнить, что начальник Генштаба ВС Азербайджана Наджмеддин Садыхов тоже отметил, что за Р.Рзаевым какое-то время следили.

Пока не известно, из какого оружия был убит генерал Р.Рзаев, однако предполагается, что это было снайперское оружие. Не верится, что выстрел мог быть произведен из пистолета или другого оружия, так как стреляли с определенного расстояния, и пуля попала точно в цель. Более реальна версия, что убийца стрелял с расстояния из снайперского ружья с оптическим прицелом.

Одним из факторов, придающих силу этой версии, является то, что на данной территории много камер безопасности. Убийца не мог не учитывать этот факт, поэтому не верится, что он стрелял с близи. Нереальным выглядит и то, что убийца мог открыть огонь из находящегося на каком-то расстоянии автомобиля. Согласно официальной информации, убийство произошло в 07.30 утра, причем в месте с интенсивным движением автомобилей и пешеходов. При таких условиях исключено, что убийца остановил свою машину неподалеку и открыл оттуда огонь. Остается только одна версия – в Р.Рзаева стреляли из одного из зданий, расположенных позади того места, где остановился автомобиль генерала.

Вероятно то, что убийца, готовясь к «делу», учел и погодные условия. Наверника он слушал прогноз погоды и совершил убийство именно в дождливую погоду, так как при этом стираются следы на месте и вокруг места преступления. Таким образом, он лишил правоохранительные органы важного средства раскрытия преступления – следов, что еще раз доказывает его профессионализм.

Отмеченные выше моменты, скорее всего, уже известны следственной группе, ведущей дело. Думаем, что путем медицинской и баллистической экспертизы будет нетрудно установить, из какого оружия, и с какого расстояния стрелял убийца. Самое главное – это выяснить мотив и найти самого убийцу. По факту уже возбуждено уголовное дело по статьям об умышленном убийстве и незаконном хранении оружия Уголовного кодекса. Как отметил источник, в ходе следствия уже есть определенные подвижки.

В 90-91 годы устранение генерала моментально сказалось бы на обороноспособности страны. Но сегодня уже сформировалась полномасштабная команда военных специалистов. Да это серьезная потеря для Минобороны. Но не думаю, что физическое устранение генерала нанесет непоправимый ущерб оборонному ведомству страны. Мы находимся в состоянии войны. Минобороны всегда имеет резерв офицерского состава. Оборонное ведомство готовит несколько претендентов на конкретные должности, чтобы заменить то или иное должностное лицо в нужный момент во время боевых действий.

----------


## Mig

> .... Более реальна версия, что убийца стрелял с расстояния из снайперского *ружья* с оптическим прицелом....


Какое мощное ружье! :Confused:

----------


## Yasfir

Явер Джамалов: "В ближайшее время Азербайджан приступит к производству авиационных бомб"

Также Азербайджан будет выпускать боеприпасы для танков и артиллерийских орудий.


В ближайшее время Азербайджан приступит к производству авиационных бомб. Вместе с этим, Азербайджан будет выпускать боеприпасы для танков и артиллерийских орудий. Об этом в эксклюзивном интервью ANS сообщил министр оборонной промышленности Явер Джамалов. По его словам, министерство также намерено демонстрировать свою продукцию на широкомасштабных мировых выставках. Отметим, что в следующем году предусмотрено выделение дополнительных средств из госбюджета на оборонную промышленность Азербайджана.


С 2009-го года на открывшемся летом этого года заводе "Алов" министерства оборонной промышленности, начнется производство продемонстрированных главе государства, главнокомандующему Ильхаму Алиеву военной бронетехники типа "матадор" и "марадор". В связи с этим между ЮАР и Азербайджаном подписано соглашение. Об этом ANS сообщил министр оборонной промышленности Явер Джамалов. По словам министра, для этой цели в полную готовность приведен завод Электронных вычислительных машин. Для укрепления обороноспособности Азербайджана ведутся переговоры с компаниями военно-промышленного комплекса Турции.


Явер Джамалов: "Ведутся переговоры с компаниями "Raketsan" и "Аselsan", в то же время с целью налаживания совместного производства стрелкового оружия, приборов ночного видения, электронного оборудования необходимо завезти в Азербайджан специальную технологию. С 2010-го года начнется серийное производство в этом направлении".

В ближайшие годы Азербайджан будет производить свои авиационные бомбы. С этой целью из Пакистана будет доставлена специальная технология. Также, наряду с этим, Азербайджан начнет производство боеприпасов для артиллерийского оружия. По словам министра оборонной промышленности, в стране уже есть возможность для производства беспилотных летательных аппаратов.

Министр оборонной промышленности: "В 2009 году мы предполагаем производство беспилотных летательных аппаратов. В последующем этапе будем работать в этом направлении. В то же время мы приступили к модернизации боевых машин пехоты (БМП) и бронетранспортеров (БТР). Бакинский приборостроительный завод и опытно - экспериментальный завод нашего НИИ приступили к модернизации указанной бронетехники".

После этого в различных родах войск будет принята и модернизована бронетехника с истекшим сроком эксплуатации, будет приведена в соответствие с современными стандартами. Это значит сэкономить значительные средства. Явер Джамалов утверждает, ЧТО МАКСИМУМ ДО  2016 ГОДА В НЕБЕ  УЖЕ БУДУТ ЛЕТАТЬ ВОЕННЫЕ ВЕРТОЛЕТЫ ПРОИЗВОДСТВА АЗЕРБАЙДЖАНА. Пока работа в этом направлении не начата, так как она пока экономически не выгодна. Министерство оборонной промышленности в предстоящие 2 года предполагает реконструировать 53 объекта. В рамках этих дел, наряду с Баку, новые предприятия военной промышленности будут построены в Гяндже, Хачмазе, Нахчыване. Уже готовится сметная документация 8 объектов. До апреля эти меры завершатся, и мы приступим к работе. Это будет зависеть от объема средств. Это может быть 8, а может и 15. В бюджете в разделе на закупку оборудования и на строительство предполагается выделить 548 млн. манатов. После представления проектов, в указанном объеме будут выделены средства".

Явер Джамалов говорит, что Азербайджан уже в 2009 году намерен показать первую продукцию ВПК на выставке вооружения в Турции.

Отметим, что Азербайджан в настоящее время производит 444 наименования продукции ВПК. В 2008 году на развитие ВПК было госбюджетом выделено 141 млн манатов, а в следующем году объем этих средств будет значительно увеличен. /ANS TV/

----------


## Yasfir

*Подписание контракта между президентом Азербайджана и военном ведомством Пакистана о продаже военных истребителей JF 17 Thunder/ FC-1* 



У кого нибудь есть дополнительная инфа по этому поводу?

----------


## AC

> *Подписание контракта между президентом Азербайджана и военном ведомством Пакистана о продаже военных истребителей JF 17 Thunder/ FC-1* 
> У кого нибудь есть дополнительная инфа по этому поводу?


http://lenta.ru/news/2008/02/01/fighter/

----------


## AC

> *Подписание контракта между президентом Азербайджана и военном ведомством Пакистана о продаже военных истребителей JF 17 Thunder/ FC-1* 
> 
> 
> 
> У кого нибудь есть дополнительная инфа по этому поводу?


А Вы, кстати, уверены, что это подписание контракта?  :Smile: 

1) Судя по неофициальному антуражу, отсутствию на фото второй стороны, толщине гроссбуха и т. п., это больше походит на оставление записи в книге почетных посетителей выставки, музея или чего-то там... (???).

2) Да и не президенты обычно подписывают контракты на поставку истребителей -- не их это уровень...  :Smile:

----------


## Alex1979

Недавно закупили новые апараты.

----------


## Alex1979

А вот еще фотки.

----------


## Alex1979

Продолжем...

----------


## Alex1979

А сейчас вертушки.

----------


## Alex1979

На учениях...

----------


## Антоха

спасибо! красочные фото! а по какому поводу был парад с участием вертолетов?

----------


## Spirit

> спасибо! красочные фото! а по какому поводу был парад с участием вертолетов?


День вооруженных сил, это 2 года назад было 26 июня.

----------


## Spirit

А кто нибудь слышал про С-300 Азербайджана ? Скорее всего закуплены на Украине, вот интересно какие модификации могут быть.

----------


## Alex1979

> А кто нибудь слышал про С-300 Азербайджана ? Скорее всего закуплены на Украине, вот интересно какие модификации могут быть.


Все вам расскажи. Пока учатся обращаться с ними. А там посмотрим... :Cool:

----------


## Alex1979

Там на предыдущей странице фотка Габалинской РЛС сданный в аренду РФ.

----------


## Антоха

> Все вам расскажи. ...


Украина имеет на вооружении С-300П и С-300ПС (модернизированные совместно с Россией)

----------


## Alex1979

> Украина имеет на вооружении С-300ПС


Будут фотки, размещу. Там уж сами определите.

----------


## Антоха

> Будут фотки, размещу. Там уж сами определите.


Если речь идет о внешних различиях между транспортируемыми и самоходными С-300, то отличия очевидны даже из их названия - "Т" и "С". А вот внешне различить модернизированные от простых помоему невозможно... хотя могу и ошибаться.

----------


## AC

> Недавно закупили новые апараты.


В количестве 2 шт.?

----------


## Антон

> Недавно закупили новые апараты.


У ЮАР закупали?

----------


## Alex1979

> В количестве 2 шт.?


Думаю побольше....Теперь денег до фига. Хоть авианосец закупай. Вообще то хотят сборочный завод вертолетов построить совмесно с Россией и Турцией.

----------


## AC

> У ЮАР закупали?


"...Азербайджан  модернизировал свои вертолеты Ми-24 при участии Конотопского авиаремонтного завода "Авиакон" и "Эдванст текнолоджис энд инжиниринг" (ATE) компании из ЮАР...".

Целиком про них тут:
http://www.military-informant.com/in...409-mi24g.html

----------


## Alex1979

> "...Азербайджан  модернизировал свои вертолеты Ми-24 при участии Конотопского авиаремонтного завода "Авиакон" и "Эдванст текнолоджис энд инжиниринг" (ATE) компании из ЮАР...".
> 
> Целиком про них тут:
> http://www.military-informant.com/in...409-mi24g.html


Тогда объясните, каким образом число Ми-24 увеличелось? Модернизиравать то они модернизировали, а как же их клонировали? :Confused:

----------


## Spirit

> Украина имеет на вооружении С-300П и С-300ПС


Меня именно интересовало какие варианты есть на Украине. Спасибо.

----------


## AC

> Тогда объясните, каким образом число Ми-24 увеличелось? Модернизиравать то они модернизировали, а как же их клонировали?


1) А оно увеличилось???
2) Если так, то по-разному могло увеличиться... Взяли у той же Украины и модернизировали для себя, например...  :Smile:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Все вам расскажи. Пока учатся обращаться с ними. А там посмотрим...


Форумчане!,а разве без России можно подготовить и поставить на боевое дежурство такую систему как С-300?ответьте кто в теме?мне почему то кажется,что без наших зипов,учебок и полигонов это сложно...
P.S.Спасибо Alex1979 за репортаж ,на некоторое время уталии  информационный голод;)

----------


## Alex1979

> 1) А оно увеличилось???


А что нам мешает увеличеть численность боевой техники? Деньги опять таки, с неба падают, то есть из под земли вытекает. Все вокруг что-то продают кому не лень. Особенно после кризиса который нас благополучно миновал. Недавно одолжили Белорусии 200 млн. что бы батько за газ расплатился. Думаете отдавать чем будет? Конечно же натурой. У Белорусии дай бог вооружения ..... :Biggrin:

----------


## Alex1979

> Форумчане!,а разве без России можно подготовить и поставить на боевое дежурство такую систему как С-300?


А что, Украинцы не умеют ими пользоваться? :Eek: 
Думаю что раз они Грузин научили БУКами палить, так и нас как нибудь и чему нибудь научат. :Biggrin:

----------


## Alex1979

Кстати, фотки с ветушками на учениях делал сам. Правда помучился немного, но зато красота  с огоньком! :Cool:

----------


## Alex1979

А вот еще одну нашел.

----------


## Alex1979

26 июня, в день армии прогуливался по небережной и сфоткал корабли ВМФ Азербайджана. Айвазовский отдыхает. :Smile:

----------


## Sanan

ВЫ можете сказать какие есть в Азербайджане истребители?И можно их примерное число?

----------


## Антоха

> ВЫ можете сказать какие есть в Азербайджане истребители?И можно их примерное число?


конечно можем!!!! и как и число! мы тут всё можем :Wink:

----------


## Spirit

http://news.day.az/221227.html

----------


## Alex1979

Тут оригинал статьи на счет закупок С-300 в газете "Ведомости". Ранее были слухи что закупили у Украины. Но наверное решили брать с первых рук. Так надежнее. Наверное с гарантийным обслуживанием.  :Biggrin: 

http://www.vedomosti.ru/newspaper/ar...0/07/29/242031

----------


## AC

> Тут оригинал статьи на счет закупок С-300 в газете "Ведомости". Ранее были слухи что закупили у Украины. Но наверное решили брать с первых рук. Так надежнее. Наверное с гарантийным обслуживанием. 
> http://www.vedomosti.ru/newspaper/ar...0/07/29/242031


Вот тут "первые руки" говорят, что они не готовы ничего давать пока:
http://infox.ru/authority/defence/20...ast_S_30.phtml
 :Smile:

----------


## Spirit

> Вот тут "первые руки" говорят, что они не готовы ничего давать пока:
> http://infox.ru/authority/defence/20...ast_S_30.phtml


Ну видимо попросили не говорить ;)

----------


## ZIGZAG

Камрады!а не кажется ли вам,что это"иранские" С-300 всплыли наконец!? :Wink:

----------


## Alex1979

Какая-то сволочь слил информацию раньше времени. Тут уместно вспомнить "древнеармянскую" пословицу -Не бывает дыма без огня-. :Biggrin:

----------


## Alex1979

И все таки у Азербайджана будут С-300!!!!! :Cool: 

http://www.ng.ru/cis/2010-08-02/1_favorit.html

----------


## ZIGZAG

Alex1979 мои искренние поздравления,С-300 "статусная" игрушка :Smile:

----------


## Alex1979

> Alex1979 мои искренние поздравления,С-300 "статусная" игрушка


Главное что своими играми не подпалили бы своим перья! Ведь так полетать еще хочется! :Eek:

----------


## Alex1979

А что вы скажите на это? Кому то не нравятся Российские машины. :Biggrin: 

http://www.azeri.ru/papers/echo-az_info/67607/

----------


## AC

> А что вы скажите на это? Кому то не нравятся Российские машины.
> 
> http://www.azeri.ru/papers/echo-az_info/67607/


Ну да... Турция -- известная мировая вертолетостроительная держава... Плохого не продаст, ага...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Alex1979

Тут видео с учений проведенными летом. Я тоже там иногда в кадре  мелькаю. Практически у нас каждые 3 месяца такие учения проводят. Только здесь присутсвовал президент. Вот и поснимали нас для ТВ. Жаль что так мало показали. У меня весь фонарь был в копоти от стрелянного.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNqop...eature=related

----------


## Alex1979

В настоящее время разрабатываются различные версии по уголовному делу в связи с убийством командующго Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) и противовоздушной обороны Азербайджана генерал-лейтенанта Раиля Рзаева".

Как сообщает АПА, об этом журналистам заявил генеральный прокурор Азербайджана Закир Гаралов.

"Это уголовное дело беспокоит как общественность, так и нас. Раз в неделю при участии заместителя генпрокурора Рустама Усубова проходит собрание по расследованию этого уголовного дела следственными управлениями Министерства внутренних дел, Министерства национальной безопасности и Генеральной прокуратуры, проводятся обсуждения о ходе расследования. В настоящее время разрабатываются различные версии по уголовному делу. Уверен, что совершившие и организовавшие убийство Раиля Рзаева лица будут разоблачены", - сказал он.

З.Гаралов отметил, что, если бы не проводились интенсивные мероприятия по расследованию этого дела, преступные действия вокруг этого дела остались бы не раскрыты: "Именно благодаря этому раскрылись прочие преступные действия вокруг этого дела".

Генпрокурор подчеркнул, что в связи с этим делом были приглашены зарубежные специалисты, проведены различные экспертизы. 

"Это дело находится под моим личным контролем", - сказал З.Гаралов.

----------


## Alex1979

> Спасибо за информацию, интересно было поглядеть..



Тут еще одна нарезка. Думаю что каждый найдет для себя что-то важное. Особенно шпионы! :Cool: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvbJF...eature=related

----------


## Spirit

> Тут еще одна нарезка. Думаю что каждый найдет для себя что-то важное. Особенно шпионы!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvbJF...eature=related


Миг-25-е это новое видео или из старого ???

----------


## Антоха

> Тут еще одна нарезка. Думаю что каждый найдет для себя что-то важное. Особенно шпионы!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvbJF...eature=related


интересно почему некоторые Су-25 без ОЗ...

----------


## Alex1979

> интересно почему некоторые Су-25 без ОЗ...


Официально они все еще пренадлежат другим государствам. Пока не закончится бумажная волокита, так и будем летать. А может и успеем и повоевать без ОЗ. Интерестно, считается ли это правомерным по международным правилам? :Cool:

----------


## An-Z

:Confused:  А с кем воевать собрались?

----------


## Антоха

> А с кем воевать собрались?


Ну судя по тому, что в инете проходила инфа о том что в начале года Россия перевела на свою базу в Армении несколько МиГ-29С, то с нами :Biggrin: )))) У Армян нет своих истребителей способных соперничать с  купленными в Украине 14-ю модернизированными МиГ-29.

----------


## Pilot

Точнее теперь в Армении нет истребителей вообще.

----------


## An-Z

Как, даже наших МиГ-29?!

----------


## Антоха

> Точнее теперь в Армении нет истребителей вообще.


ну вот пришел лесник и слил инфу о том что в лесу не осталось медведей)))))

----------


## Полешук

> Точнее теперь в Армении нет истребителей вообще.


То хоть бы продали ту эскадрилью Армении...

----------


## Антоха

> То хоть бы продали ту эскадрилью Армении...


вот и я не пойму что мы зажлобились?! Амеры вон по всему миру стараются свои базы распихивать, а мы снова уходим, уходим, уходим... похоже Азербайджан предложил что-то такое от чего мы не смогли отказаться.... хотя может Армяне заказали себе СМТ, а мы и не знаем:)

----------


## Alex1979

> Ну судя по тому, что в инете проходила инфа о том что в начале года Россия перевела на свою базу в Армении несколько МиГ-29С, то с нами)))) У Армян нет своих истребителей способных соперничать с  купленными в Украине 14-ю модернизированными МиГ-29.


На врятли Россия будет вмешиваться в Карабахский конфликт.  По договору между РФ и Арменией, Россия будет защищать Армению лишь тогда когда боевые действия перейдут на ее тереторию. Так как Карабах находится в составе Азербайджана границы которой признаны всеми странами  в том числе и Россией, то нам не суждено быть свидетелями воздушных боев между ВВС Азер. и России. Чему мы и рады!

----------


## Alex1979

> То хоть бы продали ту эскадрилью Армении...


На какие шиши? Армения пухнет с голоду. Она и так висит на шее России. Единственное что спасает их от гибели это ее стратегическое местоположение и оставшее место в этом регионе для форпоста.

----------


## Антоха

> ...Так как Карабах находится в составе Азербайджана границы которой признана всеми странами  в том числе и Россией...


вот только давайте обойдемся тут без политических лозунгов  :Wink:

----------


## Alex1979

> вот только давайте обойдемся тут без политических лозунгов


Это не политика, мой друг. Это - международное право. Прошу не путать. :Wink:

----------


## Антоха

> Это не политика, мой друг. Это - международное право. Прошу не путать.


это не международное право, а его искажение... вспомните Югославию с ее международно признанным раздроблением или ту же Грузию с Южной Осетией и Абхазией, где международное сообщество отказывается принимать право народов на самоопределение и государственность...
Я не обсуждаю отношения Азербайджана с Арменией и Нагорным Карабахом... я лишь предлагаю не нагнетать тут антиармянские настроения и начинать тему вероятности войны или ее неизбежности. 

Тема ветки это самолеты, а не политика.

----------


## AC

> Точнее теперь в Армении нет истребителей вообще.


А это потому что в Армении есть теперь С-300 новые...  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

там старые С-300В и квадраты
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/01/03/1552

----------


## AC

> там старые С-300В и квадраты
> http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/01/03/1552


уже и не только... и не только за нашим забором...  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

вот еще одна составная часть армянский мощи - МиГ-25 ))))

----------


## Alex1979

> там старые С-300В и квадраты
> http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/01/03/1552


И при том что С-300 в Армении принадлежат Российским вооруженным силам и стоят на дежурстве по охране воздушного пространства Армении. Серьезную угрозу для ВВС Азербайджана в 90-х годах в Карабахе создавала ПЗРК "Игла". В горной местности все стационарные средств ПВО оказались неефективными. С появлением на вооружении Армении ЗРК "ОСА" опастность полетов возрасла. Тем не менее полетаем, увидем.

----------


## Полешук

> Тем не менее полетаем, увидем.


В смыле, ПОЛЕТАЕМ :Confused:

----------


## Alex1979

В том смысле что скоро придется нам туда летать на боевые задания. Ну а пока что там летают беспилотники и им ничего не мешает вести разведку.

----------


## Антоха

> В том смысле что скоро придется нам туда летать на боевые задания. Ну а пока что там летают беспилотники и им ничего не мешает вести разведку.


о Алекс.... как бы сытая бравада генералов не обернулась материнскими слезами... Армяне тоже не пальцем деланые!

----------


## BSA

Россия слишком много вложила и совсем недавно в Армению чтобы ее слить. 
А вот ххххххх и закрыть тему  всяких "набукко" раз и навсегда многим нашим политикам и военным  будет в кайф!

----------


## Alex1979

Азербайджан давно уже отказался от проекта "Набуко" в пользу России. Весь имеющий газ скупает "Газпром" по рыночнам ценам. И нам выгодно что бы не платить за транзит газа другим странам. А так на прямую газ перетекает в Россию. Конечно Россия у которой газу и так хватает выгодно перекупает весь товар создает абсолтную монополию на рынке. Так что на счет кого то там слили, это не правильная формалировка, точнее будет сказать использовали и подороже продали.

----------


## Антоха

> А вот хххх ...


полегче на поворотах

----------


## Полешук

> В том смысле что скоро придется нам туда летать на боевые задания. Ну а пока что там летают беспилотники и им ничего не мешает вести разведку.


Беда.

не решит Азербайджан Карабахский вопрпос военным путем, не решит. А вот экономически - может и получится.

Война это крах всех экономических достижений Азербайджана. БДТ прийдется почти заново строить. Сначала его будут взрывать армянские диверсы. Потом, после отражения первых атак армяне перейдут в контрнаступление, причем именно на север - к БДТ. После этого его придется перекладывать вновь, причем по основательно заминированной местности.

Да. Сейчас не нашел, но пару лет назад в репортаже об участии белорусов на стрельбах в Ашулуке проскакивало, что стреляют и армяне со своих недовно полученных из России С-300ПС (ЕМНИП двухдивизионных полк). Да и полк С-300В может недолго оставаться под юрисдикцией РФ. Так что небо будет, скорее всего - ничье. И основные события будут на земле. Армии Азербайджана при этом, придется подниматься в горы, а армянам наоборот, встречатть с них ваши войска.

Стоит ли игра свеч?
Ведь по результатм войны НКР может быть кем-то и признана... Тогда всё...

----------


## Alex1979

> Беда.
> 
> БДТ прийдется почти заново строить. Сначала его будут взрывать армянские диверсы. Потом, после отражения первых атак армяне перейдут в контрнаступление, причем именно на север - к БДТ.


Поверьте, нету у них сил и средств для введени войны. Да и ВС Аз.-на уже не те которые были в 90-х. Хотелось бы конечно без войны. Но для того что бы твои доводы прошли на переговорах, у тебя должна быть очень сильная армия. Вот почему Армянскя сторона пошла на уступки, хоть и не с охотой.

----------


## boyan

> Поверьте, нету у них сил и средств для введени войны. Да и ВС Аз.-на уже не те которые были в 90-х. Хотелось бы конечно без войны. Но для того что бы твои доводы прошли на переговорах, у тебя должна быть очень сильная армия. Вот почему Армянскя сторона пошла на уступки, хоть и не с охотой.


ВС Азербайджана создали сильную школу военной науки? То к чему приводит аутсорсинговый инструктаж и неупорядоченная закупка техники мы видели на примере Грузии.
На какие уступки пошла Армения?

----------


## timsz

> То к чему приводит аутсорсинговый инструктаж и неупорядоченная закупка техники мы видели на примере Грузии.


Грузинский пример не очень показателен. Им пришлось воевать против одной из самых сильных армий.

----------


## BSA

> Грузинский пример не очень показателен. Им пришлось воевать против одной из самых сильных армий.


 :Eek:  :Confused:  :Eek:  :Confused:

----------


## boyan

> Грузинский пример не очень показателен. Им пришлось воевать против одной из самых сильных армий.


Не забывайте, что армяне будут сражаться за свою землю, а не за принадлежность какому-то государству или линию на карте.
К тому же армянская диаспора в мире одна из самых богатых и влиятельных. Вспомните голосование в ООН по геноциду, штаты даже союзника по НАТО слили. И никакой поддержки кроме Турции военная акция не получит. А Алиев как мне кажется не настолько глуп как Саакашвили. Разумеется он будет потихоньку подогревать националистов в свои интересах, но вряд ли пойдет на военный конфликт. Это возможно только если экономическая ситуация будет совсем хреновая.

----------


## timsz

Я просто сказал, что пример Грузии в данном случае не показателен, так как они воевали против армии, которая сильнее их на порядки.

Только об этом.

ЗЫ Они, кстати, тоже свою землю защищали. Насчет "тоже", кстати, тоже вопрос: Нагорный карабах все-таки формально еще территория Азербайджана.

----------


## Spirit

1. Это про то насколько армяне богаты: http://tema.ru/travel/kavkazetnoexp-7/

2. Алиев никогда не начтет войну! Причина проста как дважды два. По конституциии Азербайджана президент может избираться сколь угодна раз если в стране военное положение(коим оно щас якобы является)!
P.S. Он сам предложил ввести это в конституцию :) 
Так что ни о какой войне речи не идет.

----------


## Alex1979

В Азербайджане разбился СУ-25

21:07


Как сообщает с места происшествия спецкор Trend, место падения самолета оцеплено, на месте работают сотрудники военной прокуратуры.

Самолет потерпел крушение в 5-6 км от жилых домов, в районе села Сор-Сор.

Как сообщили Trend в пресс-службе Военной прокуратуры Азербайджана, на месте происшествия работают заведующий отделом Следственного управления по делам о тяжких преступлениях Джафар Джафаров, следователи управления, криминалисты и представители Тертерской военной прокуратуры.

Кюрдамир расположен примерно в 180 км от столицы Азербайджана Баку.

-------------------
20:18


Как удалось выяснить Trend в военных источниках, пилотами самолета были полковник-лейтенант Заур Юсифли и капитан Хаям Шукюров.

-------------------
18:55

Как сообщил Trend глава пресс-службы Министерства обороны Эльдар Сабироглу, при падении самолета на земле также никто не пострадал.

-------------------
18:30

Как сообщил в беседе с корреспондентом Day.Az заместитель прокурора Кюрдамирского района Эйнулла Гасымов, в настоящее время сотрудники прокуратуры выехали на место происшествия. 

"О подробностях произошедшего инцидента с военным самолетом мне ничего не известно. Этот вопрос входит в полномочия военной прокуратуры", - отметил Э.Гасымов.

--------------------
18:25


Как сообщает Milli.Az, самолет рухнул на территории деревни Сорсор Кюрдамирского района.

--------------------
18:17

Как сообщил корреспонденту Day.Az глава пресс-службы Министерства обороны Азербайджана Эльдар Сабироглу, во время учений потерпел крушение военный самолет Су-25.

На борту самолета находились два человека, которые катапультировались.

Причины крушения самолета выясняются.

--------------------
18:11

В Кюрдамирском районе Азербайджана разбился военный самолет. 

Как сообщает Day.Az со ссылкой на Milli.Az, который располагает информацией, полученной из районной полиции, во время посадки разбился военный самолет.


Информацию подтвердило Министерство обороны Азербайджана. Глава пресс-службы Минобороны Эльдар Сабироглу сообщил Milli.Az, что экипаж катапультировался.

----------


## Alex1979

Не раскрывшиеся во время посадки шасси стали, по предварительным данным, причиной падения штурмовика Су-25 ВВС Азербайджана, сообщает новостное агентство APA со ссылкой на пресс-службу Минобороны республики. 
Су-25 разбился при выполнении тренировочного полета в шести километрах от села Сор-Сор Кюрдамирского района 3 февраля около 16:00 по московскому времени. Кюрдамир расположен в 170 километрах в западу от Баку, столицы Азербайджана. 

По словам главы пресс-службы Минобороны Эльдара Сабироглу, в результате инцидента никто не пострадал. Оба пилота успели катапультироваться. По информации агентства из источников в министерстве обороны, на борту Су-25 находились полковник-лейтенант Заур Юсифли и капитан Хайям Шукюров (ИА "Тренд" приводит другую версию написания - Хаям Шукюров). 

В марте 2010 года в Азербайджане с самолетом той же модели произошел аналогичный инцидент. Тогда при аварии в ходе тренировочного полета погиб пилот Су-25.

----------


## Spunkmeyer

Если говорится *оба* пилота катапультировались, значит была спарка?  Сколько их теперь осталось?

----------


## Alex1979

Как передает Trend, Минобороны Азербайджана в пятницу распространило официальную информацию по факту крушения военного самолета.

"3 февраля в 17:25 самолет Су-25 Военно-воздушных сил Азербайджана потерпел крушение во время учебной тренировки. После возникновения проблем в открытии передних шасси экипаж самолета в соответствии с установленными правилами использовал всевозможные меры для посадки. Однако шасси не открылись", - говорится в информации.

"За это время экипаж находился на связи с командным пунктом. После того, как были исчерпаны все возможности, экипажу был дан приказ отдалиться от жилого массива и катапультироваться. Самолет упал на пустынную местность в 18 километрах от жилого массива. Причины происшествий расследуются", - отмечает пресс-служба Минобороны.

----------


## An-Z

А сесть не выпуская шасси на грунтовую полосу уровень подготовки не позволяет?

----------


## Антон

> А сесть не выпуская шасси на грунтовую полосу уровень подготовки не позволяет?


Видимо у них,  жизни пилотов ценятся выше самолёта.

----------


## Alex1979

> Видимо у них,  жизни пилотов ценятся выше самолёта.


Нам так и говорят что ваша жизнь нам намного дороже чем вся эта техника. Даже не думайте идти на риск ради спасения машины. Денег слава нефти, до фига. Купим еще, да и побольше. Государство должно в первую очередь ставить жизни и соцобеспечения своих военнослужищих, а потом думать об остальном. И воевать как то становиться легче когда за спиной реально стоит государство и ее гарантии.

----------


## An-Z

> Нам так и говорят что ваша жизнь нам намного дороже чем вся эта техника. ....


Здорово! Рад за ваших лётчиков!

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

у этих самолетов еще остались сколько ресурсов?
были капитальные ремонты для продолжения ресурсов.
и слышал,что они планируют покупать китайские истребители ФС-1
как смотрите на это новость?

----------


## boyan

Alex1979 
Как насчет покупки 24-х Ми-35М? Вроде же хотели с турками завязаться, чего передумали?

----------


## timsz

Alex1979, немножко не в тему.

Не расскажете о недавней потере Су-25?

----------


## Alex1979

> Не расскажете о недавней потере Су-25?


Все так как описывается в официальной версии. Никакого подлоха или чего-то криминального тут нету. Просто отказала техника. Слава Богу катапульты сработали. Пилоты живи и здоровы. Уже летают на других машинах.  У нас во время войны подбили один из Су-25. Пилот катапультировался, но парашют не раскрылся. На все воля божья. У нас есть пословиться: То что написано у тебя на лбу, того не изменить.

----------


## Nemo

Здравствуйте уважаемые знатоки авиации.Я бы хотел на данный момент какие системы РЭБ устанавливаются на самолеты и на каких.Американский вариант мне уже известно.А с Российских только про МИ-8ППМ.Это из последних данных.
Вижу тут и не мало Азербайджанских ребят которые более менее разбираются в авиацие.Такой же вопрос и в их адрес,есть ли у нас на эту тему что то?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## muk33

А также пожалуйста сетку рабочих частот, диапазоны и боевые возможности... :Biggrin:

----------


## Nemo

Подетально меня не интересует  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Alex1979

> А также пожалуйста сетку рабочих частот, диапазоны и боевые возможности...


 :Biggrin:  Даааа ужжж....

----------


## Nemo

Жаль... вижу ни у кого насчет темы РЭБ информации нету  :Frown:

----------


## Антон

> Жаль... вижу ни у кого насчет темы РЭБ информации нету


РЭБ это одна из самых "закрытых" тем.Хотя в частных беседах с лётчиками удается что-то вытянуть :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

> РЭБ это одна из самых "закрытых" тем.


Да, в основном известно только, что она есть...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Alex1979

> Подетально меня не интересует


Ну хорошо... Могу лишь сказать что наши над этим работают вместе с Израильскими спецами. А дальше уж сами как нибудь докапывайтесь. Большего сказать ничего не смогу. :Cool:

----------


## Nemo

Мде...спасибо и на этом.Придется покопатся в Изралиских вооружениях.

----------


## AC

"..."Роствертол" в сентябре-октябре 2010 г. подписал контракт на поставку Азербайджану 24 вертолетов Ми-35М...".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1298548502
О как!

----------


## Alex1979

> "..."Роствертол" в сентябре-октябре 2010 г. подписал контракт на поставку Азербайджану 24 вертолетов Ми-35М...".
> http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1298548502
> О как!


Будем осваивать новые машины. Ух как руки чешутся!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Alex1979

Обратите внимание на безпилотники другие лет.аппараты.

http://news.day.az/politics/256090.html

----------


## Antoha

кто знает судьбу этих зубастых машин, их отремонтировали и декор утрачен?

----------


## Alex1979

> кто знает судьбу этих зубастых машин, их отремонтировали и декор утрачен?


Так это же наши ветераны. Ими активно воевали во время войны. Парочку списали из за ран и усталости. А остальные на капремонт в Украину отправили. А фотки откуда? Я еще пацаном за ними наблюдал. Вот ребята удивятся.

----------


## МиГ-29

> А фотки откуда?


амеры фотографировали

----------


## Alex1979

С целью подготовки к военному параду, который ожидается 26 июня в Баку, вертолеты и самолеты Вооруженных сил Азербайджана проводят в пятницу тренировочные полеты.
Полеты можно было наблюдать над площадью Азадлыг, где запланировано проведение парада.
Министерство обороны Азербайджана не предоставило по данному вопросу какой-либо информации.
26 июня в Азербайджане отмечается День вооруженных сил .

http://news.day.az/politics/272380.html

----------


## Alex1979

Думаю что многим будет интересно просмотреть на этой страничке фотки. Здесь можно найти старые и новейшие машины. Здесь даже музей боевой техники в Баку. :Biggrin: 

http://www.facebook.com/media/albums...33165176732460

----------


## Alex1979

А вот и давно обещанные комплексы С-300 "фаворит". Сегодня на параде в Баку были представлены новейшие образцы вооружения которые были недавно закуплены или произведены в Азербайджане.

http://img.dayazcdn.net/_fotosessii_/275340/00/0/10.jpg

а тут вся информация, фотки и даже видео.
http://news.day.az/politics/275340.html

----------


## SVVAULSH

http://www.regnum.ru/news/polit/1424...#ixzz1S0EuUYpg

Alex 1979,можете прокомментировать ?

----------


## Observer69

> http://www.regnum.ru/news/polit/1424...#ixzz1S0EuUYpg
> 
> Alex 1979,можете прокомментировать ?


По слухам, там только три машины (29х) сейчас на крыле.

----------


## Alex1979

Чушь собачья! Эта газета опозиционная. Мелют чепуху. Я сам на прямую связан с ВВС Аз-на. Порвал бы того кто это написал!!! Ведь так обидно! Так что все что напечатана это брехня. У нас достаточно опытных пилотов, Высшая   Военная Академия каждый год выпускает высококвалифицированных пилотов. Последний курс они учатся и набираются опыта в Турции. Летят на НАТОвских машинах. По окончании учебы у каждого из них уже имеются сотни часов полета. Каждый день у нас тренировочные полеты. Даже по выходным дням отрабатывается высший пилотаж. Нет никакой нужды в иностранных пилотах.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Alex 1979

То,что вы имеете отношение к ВВС Азербайджана - это я понял по содержанию ваших постов.Именно поэтому и предложил вам прокомментировать эту статейку.
Комментарий,на мой взгляд, обстоятельный и убедительный.Спасибо.

----------


## Observer69

> Все исправно и все летает. Идет модернизация электронной начинки этих машин со стороны израильских спецов. Отрабатывается связь и координация со спутником. (В следующем году наши запустят новый спутник на орбиту, ну и ведется подготовка к освоению системы координаций и наведении). Это единственное участие израильских инженеров в ВВС Аз-на. Повторяю!!! Пилоты свои


Понятно. Я просто хотел понять Вашу информированность в этом вопросе  :Cool: 

НЯЗ там совсем не так как Вы описали.

----------


## Alex1979

> НЯЗ там совсем не так как Вы описали.


НЯЗ???????

----------


## Transit

Alex1979, тут на соседней ветке затронули тему Карабахского конфликта, в котором ВВС Азербайджана активно участвовали. И если по вертолетам и истребителям всё более-менее ясно, то с применением вооруженных УТС (типа Л-29) много белых пятен. Вы бы не могли дать нам общий обзор?

----------


## Alex1979

В принципе ими мало пользовались из за неимения  подкрыльевых подвесок-блоков для неуправляемых ракет.  Зачастую пилоты вынуждены были летать с подвешанными авиа бомбами по 100 кг (50 кг-вые тоже не имелись в наличии), что сильно сказывалось на маневренности. А когда  появились СУ-25 в нужном количестве, то нужда в Л-39 в бою отпала.

----------


## Alex_01

Ну и расскажите нам сирым и убогим когда именно у Азербайджана появились Су-25 в товарном количестве?  :Eek:  В ходе конфликта конечно. А насчет Л-39 - применяли даже Л-29 "Дельфин"

----------


## Alex1979

Повторяю для "сирых и убогих", пользовались Л-39 крайне редко.

----------


## Alex_01

А что же всю войну сбивали армяне? Л-29? 
по этому списку http://skywar.ru/karabakhinc.html  по крайней мере 2 Су-25, которых у Баку просто не было (не считая сбитого Курбанова)

----------


## Alex1979

Уважаемый Alex01. Никто не отрицает что Л-39е были  в бою. Просто после того как сбили 3 машины и из за малоэфективности было решено пользоваться ими только при крайней необходимости. Да и пилоты отказывались на них летать. В то время своих пилотов можно было сосчитать на пальцах одной руки. Что скрывать, мы были вынуждены нанимать российских и украинских пилотов. А ихними капризами мы должны были считаться.

----------


## Alex1979

Оцените пожалуйста наши новые машины. Неправда ли, красивые как орлы.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79cjgRKMlsw

----------


## Антон

> Оцените пожалуйста наши новые машины. Неправда ли, красивые как орлы.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79cjgRKMlsw


Судя по видео,при пуске ракет(из-за дыма), у ТВ сенсора проблемы с сопровождением цели.Хотя выглядит классно. :Smile:

----------


## boyan

> Оцените пожалуйста наши новые машины. Неправда ли, красивые как орлы.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79cjgRKMlsw


Так что же не стали такие закупать? Дороговато?
Берете то в России 24 штуки   :Smile:

----------


## timsz

> Оцените пожалуйста наши новые машины. Неправда ли, красивые как орлы.


А кто их модернизировал? ЮАР?

----------


## Alex1979

> Так что же не стали такие закупать? Дороговато?
> Берете то в России 24 штуки


При чем тут дороговато? У нас на вооружение не скупятся. Мышление такое, восточное, Все самое хорошее и дорогое. А на счет машин, их в такой комплектации не закупают. Только модернизируют. В данном случае в ЮАР. Все новые машины которые закупили и будут закупаться у России впредь будут так же модернизироваться.

----------


## timsz

> Все самое хорошее и дорогое. А на счет машин, их в такой комплектации не закупают. Только модернизируют. В данном случае в ЮАР. Все новые машины которые закупили и будут закупаться у России впредь будут так же модернизироваться.


И получается лучше, чем Ми-35 или Ми-28/Ка-52?


Эх... Закупили бы Черных акул...))

----------


## Alex1979

Хорошо. Скажу чтоб купили их тоже. А лучше сборочный завод построить. Будет вообще клева)))
А так, если без шуток, наверно закупят, если посчитают нужным. Тут есть еще и турецкий фактор, они собиралсиь кажется у себя завод построить и собирать "Черных акул". Вот и держат заказ для братьев по крови. А так можно пока что и на 24х покататься.

----------


## muk33

> Хорошо. Скажу чтоб купили их тоже. А лучше сборочный завод построить. Будет вообще клева)))


А еще скажите, чтоб купили квалифицированных рабочих  :Smile:

----------


## Alex1979

> А еще скажите, чтоб купили квалифицированных рабочих


К вашему сведению, у нас имеются достаточно квалифицированных специалистов. Этому свидетельствуют построенные и доработанные свыше 300 предприятий МинВоенПрома которые выпускают высоко технологическую продукцию. Ежегодно за границу(Турция, США, Израиль, Россия, Украина, Беларусь, Германия, Франция, Китай...) оправляют по 100 человек для повышении квалификации. Модель стратегии по оборонке Израильская. А рабочие годятся лишь для того чтоб ящики выгружать из вагонов.

----------


## boyan

> Только модернизируют. В данном случае в ЮАР. Все новые машины которые закупили и будут закупаться у России впредь будут так же модернизироваться.


Они уже будут модернизированные , в комплектации Ми-35М. Как мы поставляли в Венесуэлу и Бразилию :) . А модернизация в африканский суперхайнд не пошла по простой причине. Господа из ЮАР не согласовали свой вариант модернизации с МВЗ. Соответственно лишилась права на приобретение лопастей , комплектующих, ремонт и т.п. Как и Алжир в свое время. Теперь в Алжире ржавеют порядка 20-ти суперхайндов, а алжирцы ведут переговоры о закупке Ми-28Н. К тому же на суперхайнде свои ракеты, свой снаряд под пушку, значит не унифицированно с стандартами вашего МО, которое на 90% использует вооружение советско-российское.

----------


## Daniyal

> Оцените пожалуйста наши новые машины. Неправда ли, красивые как орлы.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79cjgRKMlsw


Возвращаясь прошлой осенью домой из автопутешествия в Турцию, задержался в Баку, ожидая парома на Актау... к северу от города, где-то возле Говсана, там где пляжи начинаются, видел идущую на малой высоте четверку Ми-24, красиво так шли, свежепокрашенные... приятно смотреть...

Блин, если вы с коррупцией проблему решите, а она у вас какая-то дико-запредельная... нигде такую не видел!... то будет очень даже приличная страна...

----------


## Spirit

Это прошлой осенью коррупция была а щас побороли :)

----------


## Alex1979

> К тому же на суперхайнде свои ракеты, свой снаряд под пушку, значит не унифицированно с стандартами вашего МО, которое на 90% использует вооружение советско-российское.


А вы думаете зачем нам столько заводов? Не конфеты же выпускаем.))))

http://www.azerizv.az/news/a-3698.html
http://www.regionplus.az/ru/articles/view/1163
http://www.novosti.az/security/20090519/42868521.html

----------


## timsz

> Блин, если вы с коррупцией проблему решите, а она у вас какая-то дико-запредельная... нигде такую не видел!... то будет очень даже приличная страна...


Это не коррупция, а восточная система налогообложения)

----------


## Daniyal

> Это не коррупция, а восточная система налогообложения)


Сорри за офф... Иран и Турция тоже восток, но такого там нет... в Грузии по идее бардак должен быть, однако в реальности там пограничники, таможенники , полицейские - образцово-показательные...

Убрать если коррупцию, то Азербайджан будет исключительно благоприятное впечатление производить....

----------


## Observer69

> Они уже будут модернизированные , в комплектации Ми-35М. Как мы поставляли в Венесуэлу и Бразилию :) . А модернизация в африканский суперхайнд не пошла по простой причине. Господа из ЮАР *не согласовали* свой вариант модернизации с МВЗ. *Соответственно лишилась права* на приобретение лопастей , комплектующих, ремонт и т.п.


А какая связь между событиями????
Зачем мне что-то согласовывать с автовазом, если я самостоятельно устанавливаю магнитолу? Автоваз мне запрещает после этого покупать колёса к жигулям?  :Eek:  




> Как и Алжир в свое время. Теперь в Алжире ржавеют порядка 20-ти суперхайндов, а алжирцы ведут переговоры о закупке Ми-28Н. К тому же на суперхайнде свои ракеты, свой снаряд под пушку, значит не унифицированно с стандартами вашего МО, которое на 90% использует вооружение советско-российское.


Да и кому какое дело? Это само МО решает какое вооружение иметь и само решает совместимое оно с чем-то или нет.

----------


## timsz

> Зачем мне что-то согласовывать с автовазом, если я самостоятельно устанавливаю магнитолу? Автоваз мне запрещает после этого покупать колёса к жигулям?


Запретить не может, но может не продавать сам.




> Это само МО решает какое вооружение иметь и само решает совместимое оно с чем-то или нет.


Какое оружие иметь решает само, а вот совместимость оно решить не может ну никак.)

----------


## Observer69

> Запретить не может, но может не продавать сам.


А какой смысл? Что бы я быстрее пересел на Опель?




> Какое оружие иметь решает само, а вот совместимость оно решить не может ну никак.)


Когда оно принимает решение что, зачем и почему ему нужно, тогда эти вопросы и решаются.

----------


## timsz

> А какой смысл? Что бы я быстрее пересел на Опель?


Пересесть на другие вертолеты не так просто. Да и по цене как-то не очень разумно получается. Тут скорее не с ВАЗа на Опель, а с Майбаха на Роллс-Ройс. Не каждый может себе позволить выбросить Майбах из-за того, что  хочет сэкономить на шинах.

----------


## timsz

Похоже, Россия решила продемонстрировать, с кем она будет в конфликте:
http://structure.mil.ru/structure/fo...0692750@egNews

----------


## AC

> Похоже, Россия решила продемонстрировать, с кем она будет в конфликте:
> http://structure.mil.ru/structure/fo...0692750@egNews


Не очень понял Вас... А где тут "продемонстрировано" насчет того, "с кем"???

----------


## timsz

> Не очень понял Вас... А где тут "продемонстрировано" насчет того, "с кем"???


В смысле? Предполагаете, что наши готовятся на самолетах с армянской военной базы вести над территорией Армении бои с самолетами ВВС Армении?

По-моему, четко показано, что если что, как минимум над Арменией наши летать не дадут.

----------


## AC

> В смысле? Предполагаете, что наши готовятся на самолетах с армянской военной базы вести над территорией Армении бои с самолетами ВВС Армении?
> 
> По-моему, четко показано, что если что, как минимум над Арменией наши летать не дадут.


Я к тому, что наши сидят на Эребуни скоро уж 20 лет как -- с декабря 1991 года... И в этом плане недавние полеты какой-то новой "демонстрации" в себе не несут. Все эти 20 лет и летают они там.  :Smile:

----------


## timsz

> Я к тому, что наши сидят на Эребуни скоро уж 20 лет как -- с декабря 1991 года... И в этом плане недавние полеты какой-то новой "демонстрации" в себе не несут. Все эти 20 лет и летают они там.


Мне показалось, что в информационном сообщении МО акценты были так расставлены. Если это - рядовые полеты, то зачем вообще о них писать было?

А, может, и вправду только показалось...

----------


## Полешук

> А вы думаете зачем нам столько заводов? Не конфеты же выпускаем.))))
> 
> http://www.azerizv.az/news/a-3698.html
> http://www.regionplus.az/ru/articles/view/1163
> http://www.novosti.az/security/20090519/42868521.html


Однако, судя по последнему параду, Армения не сильно от Азербайджана отстает в плане переоснащения армии.

В то время как Азербайджан покупает вооружение по мировым ценам, Армения большую его часть получает почти даром (за исключением закупок в Китае и Израиле, но тут помогает и диаспора), как член ОДКБ. 
Так недавно Азербайджан купил 2 дивизиона С-300ПМУ2 "Фаворит".
Но еще за пару лет до этого Армения получила по остаточной стоимости с хранения в РФ 2 дивизиона С-300ПС, которые к настоящему времени с помощью спецов из Белолруссии и России (ну и своих) доведены до уровня "Фаворит-С". При этом армянские расчеты - завсегдатаи Ашулука (правда может и азербайджанские начнут скоро ездить).

В целом т.с. по военной силе, между Арменией и Азербайджаном сохраняется паритет. Какого-либо решающего военного преимущества Азербайджану создать не удасться, пока Армения в ОДКБ (будет некое подобие пары Греция-Турция, где сторонам не дают достичь решающего превосходства).

Но выкидыванием на ветер денег расходы Азербайджана на армию тоже нельзя назвать. Сильная армия, как показывает Ливия, у государства должна быть!

----------


## Grimm_brother

> В то время как Азербайджан покупает вооружение по мировым ценам, Армения большую его часть получает почти даром (за исключением закупок в Китае и Израиле, но тут помогает и диаспора), как член ОДКБ.


Армения разве что-то купила в Израиле ?

----------


## Полешук

> Армения разве что-то купила в Израиле ?


Нет.
Поторопился.
Израиль выпадает - тока в Китае.

----------


## Alex1979

Южноафриканская компания «АТЕ Group» (Advanced Technologies & Engineering), специализирующаяся в области военной авиации, создала в Азербайджане совместное предприятие.

Как сообщает АПА, в качестве учредителей предприятия «Aztechengineering Co.» выступают компания «АТЕ Group» и азербайджанская компания «Azairtechservice». Совместное предприятие было зарегистрировано 24 октября.

Компания «АТЕ Group» до этого совместно с украинской компанией «Авиакон» приняла участие в программе по модернизации боевых вертолетов «Ми-24» ВВС Азербайджана. После модернизации вертолеты «Ми-24G» («Ночь») полностью отвечали стандартам НАТО. В результате модернизации были усилены навигационные аппараты «Ми-24» (GPS, радионавигация), системы управления, обновлены системы вооружения, была улучшена броня. Вес вертолетов был снижен на 2 тонны. Вертолет также был оснащен новой противотанковой ракетой «Барьер Б».

Отметим, что основанная в 1984 г. компания «АТЕ Group» специализируется на модернизации гражданских и военных авиационных платформ. По сей день, компания участвовала в проектах в ЮАР, Испании, Алжире и др. Компания также производит корпуса для беспилотников, системы управления, тестовые механизмы. Партнерами «ATE Group» являются такие компании как «Thales», «BAE Systems», «Safran», «Eurocopter», «Rosoboronexport», «Rosvertolyot», MBDA, EADS.

----------


## timsz

А вы действительно собираетесь пакистанские JF-17 покупать?

----------


## Alex1979

Азербайджан готовится получить из России первые два ударных вертолета Ми-35М из заказанной партии в количестве 24 машин, пишет ИТАР-ТАСС.

В настоящее время два вертолета проходят последние проверки на ростовском заводе "Роствертол" перед отправкой заказчику. Остальная партия заказанных вертолетов будет поставлена в Азербайджан в 2012 году. Стоимость контракта на приобретение 24 Ми-35М составляет 360 млн дол.

Закупка Азербайджаном 24 вертолетов Ми-35М усилит ударную вертолетную группировку этой страны, насчитывающую 20 Ми-24 "Хинд" советской постройки, эксплуатируемых с 1991 года, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.

Неизвестное число состоящих на вооружении вертолетов Ми-24 ранее было модернизировано для совместимости со стандартами НАТО в вариант Ми-24Г "Супер Хинд" южноафриканской компанией ATE (Advanced Technologies and Engineering) и украинской компанией "Авиакон" из Конотопа.

Вертолеты Ми-35М будут поставлены в Азербайджан с аппаратурой ночного видения, тепловизионной камерой на гиростабилизированной платформе, комплектом средств радиоэлектронного подавления.

Вертолеты будут оснащены противотанковыми управляемыми ракетами (ПТУР) 9K114 "Штурм-В" (AT-6 "Спираль") и неуправляемыми авиационными ракетами (НАР) С-8 калибра 80 мм и С-24 калибра 240 мм. На вертолетах будут установлены один пулемет 9-A-629 калибра 12,7 мм или два пулемета 9-A-622 калибра 7,62 мм, а также один 30-мм гранатомет 9-A-800. Вертолет может транспортировать от 50 до 500 кг авиационных бомб.

Р.С: Первая партия уже прибыла. Появились первые фотки Ми-35-х без раскраски.

----------


## Alex1979

Президент Азербайджана Ильхам Алиев провел осмотр завезенных в страну новых военных вертолетов.

22 декабря Президент Азербайджанской Республики Ильхам Алиев провел осмотр завезенных в страну новых военных вертолетов.

Об этом сообщает АзерТАдж. 

Глава государства прибыл в аэропорт для ознакомления с военными вертолетами. Начальник Государственной пограничной службы, командующий пограничными войсками генерал-лейтенант Эльчин Гулиев доложил Президенту Азербайджана, Верховному Главнокомандующему Вооруженными силами Ильхаму Алиеву о военных вертолетах. Он отметил, что боевые вертолеты Ми-35м сегодня считаются одними из самых современных вертолетов в мире и обладают широкими возможностями для выполнения боевых заданий. Вертолеты такого типа также обладают возможностями для полетов на больших высотах.

Отмечалось, что военные вертолеты оснащены самым современным оружием. Было сообщено, что это оружие способно с точностью обезвреживать цель. Экипаж вертолетов состоит из пилота-командира и оператора. В случае необходимости к десантным операциям может быть привлечено до 10 человек. Вертолеты оснащены неуправляемыми ракетными комплексами С-8 и С-13, двуствольным пулеметом ГШ-23 и управляемыми ракетами типа "штурм" и "атака". В вертолетах установлена самая современная на сегодня в мире авионика, с помощью которой можно в любых погодных условиях наблюдать и обезвреживать все цели в радиусе 360 градусов.

Глава государства ознакомился с техническими параметрами вертолетов.

----------


## Alex1979

Совместные у/т полеты МЧС и ВВС Аз. Съемки велись с борта новенького БЕ-200.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcsGw...eature=related

----------


## Alex1979

Очередная партия боевых вертолетов типа «Ми-35М», заказанных в России, прибудет в Азербайджан в марте. Как сообщает АПА со ссылкой на российские СМИ, еще один «Ми-35М», произведенный на заводе компании «Росвертол» в Ростове-на-Дону, осуществил в конце прошлой недели тестовые полеты. После полетов вертолеты будет покрашены. Сейчас на заводе продолжается процесс сборки других заказанных вертолетов. 

По заказу Азербайджана 12 декабря 2011 года в страну прибыли 4 вертолета «Ми-35М». 

Отметим, «Ми-35» является модернизированной версией вертолетов «Ми-24», предназначенных для уничтожения бронетанковой техники. Эти вертолеты, имеющие более мощный двигатель, могут осуществлять эвакуацию десанта и раненых, обеспечение подразделений огневой поддержкой, перевозку грузов с помощью прицепов. 

Вертолет оснащен термальной системой наблюдения IRTV-445MGH, позволяющей опознавать объекты на дистанции более 4 км в любых погодных условиях ночью и днем, спутниковой навигационной системой GPS115L GARMIN. В систему вооружения вертолета входят 8 управляемых противотанковых ракет типа «Штурм-V» с кумулятивной боеголовкой 9М114, неуправляемые ракеты «S-8» калибра 80 мм и «S-24» калибра 240 мм, пулемет «9-А-629» калибра 12,7 мм, 2 пулемета «9-А-622» калибра 7,62 мм, миномет «9-А-800» калибра 30 мм, различные бомбы весом от 50 до 500 кг.

----------


## AC

> Очередная партия боевых вертолетов типа «Ми-35М», заказанных в России, прибудет в Азербайджан в марте. Как сообщает АПА со ссылкой на российские СМИ, еще один «Ми-35М», произведенный на заводе компании «Росвертол» в Ростове-на-Дону, осуществил в конце прошлой недели тестовые полеты...


Вот тут он их и осуществил -- на фото из Ростова:
http://erikrostovspott.livejournal.com/1534.html
 :Smile:

----------


## boyan

> Вертолет оснащен термальной системой наблюдения IRTV-445MGH, позволяющей опознавать объекты на дистанции более 4 км в любых погодных условиях ночью и днем, спутниковой навигационной системой GPS115L GARMIN. В систему вооружения вертолета входят 8 управляемых противотанковых ракет типа «Штурм-V» с кумулятивной боеголовкой 9М114, неуправляемые ракеты «S-8» калибра 80 мм и «S-24» калибра 240 мм, пулемет «9-А-629» калибра 12,7 мм, 2 пулемета «9-А-622» калибра 7,62 мм, миномет «9-А-800» калибра 30 мм, различные бомбы весом от 50 до 500 кг.


Вы что курите там? :) IRTV-445 поставлялась в 1999 в Зимбабве. Разумеется жипиэска наша. Никаких ГУВов нет, равно как и С-24

----------


## AC

> Вы что курите там? :) IRTV-445 поставлялась в 1999 в Зимбабве. Разумеется жипиэска наша...


И вот это самое тоже наше у них по-моему:
http://www.uomz.ru/index.php?page=products&pid=100072

----------


## boyan

> И вот это самое тоже наше у них по-моему:
> http://www.uomz.ru/index.php?page=products&pid=100072


Да нифига подобного.  ГОЭС-342 и ИРТВ системы разного класса.
342-й это обзорно прицельная система с пеленгатором, лазерным дальномером, соответствующей точностью стабилизации. А ИРТВ просто обзорная полицейская система.

----------


## boyan

Ну и бомб разумеется. Их уже десять лет назад как убрали

----------


## Alex1979



----------


## Alex1979

Пограничная служба Азербайджана получила первые шесть из двадцати заказанных вертолетов *Ми-17В-1* постройки ОАО «Казанский вертолетный завод» (КВЗ). Контракт между Азербайджаном и ОАО «Рособоронэкспорт» был заключен в 2010 году.

По данным блога, созданного по инициативе центра анализа стратегий и технологий, сейчас на азербайджанском направлении «Рособоронэкспорт» реализует контракты на поставку 40 военно-транспортных Ми-17-1В для ВВС (первые восемь были поставлены в 2010 году) и 20 таких же машин для пограничной службы. Кроме того, в 2005 - 2010 годах были поставлены один Ми-172 для таможенного комитета, три Ми-17-1В - для МЧС, три Ми-17-1В - для МВД республики. Также существует контракт на поставку шести Ми-17-1В для авиаотряда службы государственной охраны (аналог российской ФСО) Азербайджана, первая машина по нему была поставлена в 2010 году. Всего – 73 машины. Все это продукция ОАО КВЗ.

Отметим, что полученные пограничной службой Азербайджана Ми-17В-1 несут необычную светло-серую окраску.

----------


## AC

> Да нифига подобного.  ГОЭС-342 и ИРТВ системы разного класса.
> 342-й это обзорно прицельная система с пеленгатором, лазерным дальномером, соответствующей точностью стабилизации. А ИРТВ просто обзорная полицейская система.


А чего "нифига подобного"? Стоит то на них что в итоге? По-моему, ГОЭС-342 и стоит... Или мне зрение изменяет???

----------


## boyan

> А чего "нифига подобного"? Стоит то на них что в итоге? По-моему, ГОЭС-342 и стоит... Или мне зрение изменяет???


Конечно. Как и на всех Ми-35М. Просто здесь ВВС Азербайджана не очень понятно написано.

----------


## Alex1979

Азербайджан закупит у России танки Т90С. Об этом сообщили военные источники. Согласно сообщению, в 2011 году между министерством обороны Азербайджана и компанией «Рособоронэкспорт» был подписан договор о закупке боевых танков Т-90С. Однако информация о деталях договора, количестве танков и сроках доставки не разглашается. Помимо Азербайджана, «Рособоронэкспорт» также подписал договор с Туркменистаном о закупке танков серии Т-90.
Отметим, что танки Т-90, являющиеся модернизированной версией танков Т-72, собираются на Научно-производственном предприятии «Уралвагонзавод», сообщает АПА.

Думаю будет большая заварушка))))

----------


## boyan

> Думаю будет большая заварушка))))


Думаю, что ничего не будет.

----------


## boyan

Очередные азербайджанские красят уже в темно-зеленый цвет. 
На завод прибыла группа летчиков из республики для обучения

----------


## APKAH

> Думаю, что ничего не будет.


Если будет надо, найдут и поставят азербайджанского "Сааку", и всё будет.

Вот скажите,кто в курсе, какие настроение в Азербайджане по поводу Ирана. Друг или скорее просто сосед ?

----------


## timsz

> Вот скажите,кто в курсе, какие настроение в Азербайджане по поводу Ирана. Друг или скорее просто сосед ?


Вроде как друг и инвестор.

----------


## Spirit

Сейчас не очень, Иран обвиняет нас что мы сотрудничаем с Израелем в военной сфере а также погомали моссаду когда убили их физика. На границе не пропускают грузовику по причине что не соответсвуют стандарту. Короче фигня твориться.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Летом 11 года в Махачкале видел азербайджанские вертушки. Качество фото нетерпимое, но объяснимое - на мыльницу, через иллюминатор тушки, да еще и кроп. Чей бизнес рядом, кстати, так и не понял...

----------


## Оскар

> Летом 11 года в Махачкале видел азербайджанские вертушки. Качество фото нетерпимое, но объяснимое - на мыльницу, через иллюминатор тушки, да еще и кроп. Чей бизнес рядом, кстати, так и не понял...


Рядом с вертушкой на первой фотке скорее всего Киргизский борт.

----------


## Alex1979

> Вот скажите,кто в курсе, какие настроение в Азербайджане по поводу Ирана. Друг или скорее просто сосед ?


Настроение всегда было одинаковым по поводу Ирана. Там - в Южном Азербайджане, по неподтвержденным данным проживает больше 40 млн. этнических азербайджанцев. Естественно желание каждого азербайджанца и с этой и с другой стороны было и есть воссоединится. А это возможно лишь при ослаблении Ирана. Такой вот шанс бывает раз в 100 лет. Да и у врагов Ирана есть хороший козырь в рукаве. Восстание внутри страны на этнической почве дает повод "помочь" народу в его борьбе за свободу. Так что щас у нас ждут дальнейших указаний сверху: когда зажечь фитиль восстания.

----------


## Alex1979

Россия ведет переговоры с некоторыми странами по купле-продаже комплекса зенитно-ракетных установок «Панцирь-С1».
Как сообщает АПА, среди стран, проявляющих интерес к этому комплексу (кодовое названием НАТО – «SA-2 Greyhound») присутствуют Казахстан, Туркменистан и Азербайджан. В настоящее время Россия ведет с этими странами переговоры.
Россия также получила заказы на «Панцирь-С1» от Марокко и Алжира.
Обеспечивающий воздушную защиту военных объектов комплекс «Панцирь-С1» может поражать цели на расстоянии 20 км. В комплекс также входит радиолокационная система. Комплекс «Панцирь-С1» заменяет в российской армии комплекс «Тунгуска».

----------


## Alex1979

По информации пресс службы Мин.Обороны, Азербайджан приобрел для ВВС страны 3 турбовинтовых стратегических бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев Ту-95МС. Один из них уже доставлен в Азербайджан. Снимок сделан на одном из военных аэродромов.

----------


## А.Е.В.

> По информации пресс службы Мин.Обороны, Азербайджан приобрел для ВВС страны 3 турбовинтовых стратегических бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев Ту-95МС. Один из них уже доставлен в Азербайджан. Снимок сделан на одном из военных аэродромов.


вы так дошутитесь :Biggrin:  у вас же нефть есть. Так ведь и прилетят :Smile:

----------


## Alex1979

Нам бы  еще не помешал авианосец и пару тройку АПЛ. Носом они уткнутся в Астрахани, а кормой В Иране))))

----------


## boyan

Четыре Ми-35М отгрузили в выходные

----------


## AC

> Четыре Ми-35М отгрузили в выходные


Их вроде как 6 апреля грузили:
russianplanes.net || фото №72631 || Миль Ми-24ВП(Ми-35М-1) || (c) Nikolay
Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU - Показать сообщение отдельно - ROV аэропорт Ростов-на-Дону/ ростовские споттинги

----------


## boyan

> Их вроде как 6 апреля грузили:


Я имел ввиду с завода. С заводского аэродрома перелетели на Центральный

----------


## Alex1979

В воинской части Государственной пограничной службы (ГПС) в Сангачале прошел смотр новой закупленной военной техники - бронетранспортеров "Кобра", специальных автомобилей "Land Rover Defender 110" и вертолетов МИ-35, МИ-17 и МИ-8.

В смотре военной техники участвовал начальник ГПС, командующий Пограничными войсками Азербайджана Эльчин Гулиев, передает Trend.

Была предоставлена информация о тактических и технических возможностях вертолетов и бронетехники. Вертолеты имеют широкие возможности для выполнения различных боевых задач и оснащены новейшим оружием.

Затем состоялся показательный полет вертолетов МИ-35.

Во время полета были осуществлены различные маневры в воздухе и продемонстрированы фигуры высшего пилотажа.

Эльчин Гулиев дал ряд распоряжений о дальнейшей реализации на высшем уровне поставленных задач, эффективном использовании новой техники. Гулиев поблагодарил сотрудников, показавших профессионализм во время показательного полета вертолетов МИ-35.

Прошел смотр новой военной техники Госпогранслужбы Азербайджана - ОБНОВЛЕНО - ФОТО: Политика, 19 апреля 2012

----------


## AC

> ...В смотре военной техники участвовал начальник ГПС, командующий Пограничными войсками Азербайджана Эльчин Гулиев...


Босс-"пиджак" в черных очках это и есть командующий???
Новости, последние новости Азербайджана, Армении и Грузии, главные новости дня на Day.Az

Противотанковые ракетные комплексы там на фото -- это новые украинские, кстати:
http://news.day.az/open/327743/?http...327743_010.jpg
http://news.day.az/open/327743/?http...327743_007.jpg

----------


## boyan

Сегодня 10-й Ми-35М для Азербайджана заканчиваем.

----------


## Alex1979

> Босс-"пиджак" в черных очках это и есть командующий???


Нет, генерал тот что рядом, с усиками

----------


## Alex1979

В истории Карабахской войны есть много уникальных операций. Но, есть некоторые операции, которые стоят особняком. Многие, наверное, помнят историю об обнаружении и эвакуации летчика военного самолета США, сбитого в Югославии в 1999 году. В истории Карабахской войны тоже есть аналогичный случай, о котором, к сожалению, знают немногие.

Вечером 25 июля 1992 года, в районе населенного пункта Маниклу, был сбит азербайджанский военный самолет под управлением летчика ВВС Азербайджана Вирцева Константина Борисовича. Тогда пилоты были на вес золота, а Вирцев Константин уже успел неоднократно отличиться во время ведения боевых действий и завоевать уважение товарищей своим бесстрашием. Так, во время боев за Хейвалы (Дрмбон) 9 июля 1992 года им была разбомблена колонна армянской бронетехники, состоявшая из 6-ти БМП. 

Утром 26 июля 1992 года командир части вызвал к себе начальника штаба 123-го полка Назима Байрамова и поставил перед ним задачу: провести операцию по обнаружению и эвакуации летчика Вирцева. По имевшимся разведданным, было точно известно, что пилот успел катапультироваться, у него при себе был пистолет ТТ с 9-ю патронами и бортовая карта масштаба 1:200000.

Изучив имевшиеся данные, Назим Байрамов пришел к выводу, что если Константин смог выжить и не попасть в руки врага, то, имея карту, определит ориентир, который его выведет к своим. То есть, он, скорее всего, пойдет в сторону реки Гюльятагчай, которая текла в сторону находившегося под нашим контролем села Паправенд, чтобы, идя вдоль реки, выйти к своим. Таким образом, искать летчика надо было на участке местности южнее села Джанятаг. С учетом всех имевшихся обстоятельств, Назим Байрамов принял решение провести операцию малыми силами, т.к. надо было пройти через линию фронта, проникнуть глубоко в тыл противника, осуществить поиск, обнаружить летчика и вернуться обратно через линию фронта. Свое видение операции Назим Байрамов доложил командиру части, который утвердил его предложения и отдал приказ провести операцию.


Для проведения операции Назимом Байрамовым была задействована разведгруппа из 10-ти человек, а также один танк. В ночь на 27 июля 1992 года группа из 10-ти разведчиков и одного танка выдвинулась из Евлаха в сторону села Паправенд. Руководство группой осуществлял лично Назим Байрамов, который сидел в танке за наводчика. За механика в танке сидел боец 123-го полка по имени Рауф, за командира танка - Алтай Байрамов. Весь экипаж танка составляли ребята бывалые, прошедшие огонь и воду. Было решено проникнуть через линию фронта около села Папревенд, идя вдоль реки Гюльятагчай дойти до участка местности южнее села Джанятаг и искать летчика там. Если найти летчика на том участке местности не удалось бы, тогда группа должна была вернуться обратно. 

Собрав группу, Н.Байрамов указал направление поисков и объяснил расчет времени и расстояния разведгруппе, назначил место сбора после операции. В обороне с нашей стороны стояли батальон полиции Фаика Бахшалиева и части Лянкяранской бригады. Предупредив их по рации, что будут пересекать линию фронта, группа начала свое движение. Фаику Бахшалиеву сказали, что идут за летчиком и через него будут держать связь с Евлахом. 

Рано утром 27-го июля группа пересекла линию фронта. Недалеко от них текла река Гюльятагчай и линия обороны тут прерывалась. Армяне могли быть уверены, что это азербайджанский танк, только если бы увидели, как группа едет от нашей стороны. Пропустив этот момент, армяне не поняли, откуда взялся танк за их спиной, тем более, что наши их не трогали. Успешно проникнув через линию фронта, группа начала свое движение в район поисков летчика. Разведгруппа шла отдельно по берегу реки. Танк тоже шел вдоль реки, на отдалении 500-1000 метров от реки в зависимости от рельефа местности. Пройдя примерно 25-30 км, к 14-ти часам они услышали выстрелы и увидели БМП-2, стреляющую в сторону реки. Назим Байрамов из танка тут же подбил БМП и передал разведгруппе команду быстрее двигаться вверх по реке. Он был уверен, что нашли Костю, иначе зачем БМП открывать огонь на своей территории. Скоро разведчики вышли на связь и сообщили, что нашли русского, но он говорит, что не летчик, а телефонист. 

Назим Байрамов сказал разведчикам, чтобы передали этому человеку, что за ним приехал Назим. Таким образом, летчик Константин Вирцев был найден. Но, т.к. танк был обнаружен, было принято решение разделиться. Разведчики с Костей быстро пошли обратно. Назим Байрамов связался с Ф.Бахшалиевым и сказал, чтобы он передал в Евлах, что Костя у них и они возвращаются. Из Евлаха на нескольких машинах в Папревенд выехали азербайджанские солдаты.

Танк начал, отстреливаясь от пытавшихся их окружить армян, постепенно отдалятся подальше от реки. Скоро разведчики передали, что они вышли к месту сбора, а Костю увезли в Евлах. Еще через полтора часа нашим ребятам на танке удалось живыми и здоровыми, с касательными попаданиями и двумя оставшимися снарядами, вырваться к своим. 


Константин Вирцев погиб в декабре 1993 года во время облета на вновь поступивших в ВВС МиГах на аэродроме в Насосной. 

Многие участники этой уникальной операции живы до сих пор.

Мамед Велимамедов

----------


## Transit

Alex, спасибо за интересную историю. Возможно у вас есть ещё материалы о участии азербайджанской авиации в Карабахском конфликте? Из статьи не совсем ясно, на каком самолете был сбит Вирцев, но ранее он служил в Кировабаде (Су-24?).

----------


## Alex1979

"...Тот факт, что Пентагон и Lockheed-Martin обнародовали информацию об F-35 и «ближневосточной авионике», говорит о маркетинговом продвижении самолета на ближневосточный рынок.

Кроме Турции и Греции, F-35 приобретут все страны региона, а также Азербайджан и Грузия..."

Вся статья здесь:
F-35 с израильской «ближневосточной авионикой» - Армия и вооружение - Новости - Defence.az

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> Кроме Турции и Греции, F-35 приобретут все страны региона, а также Азербайджан и Грузия..."


Да, особенно Грузия. на какие  деньги, интересно?

----------


## APKAH

> "...Тот факт, что Пентагон и Lockheed-Martin обнародовали информацию об F-35 и «ближневосточной авионике», говорит о маркетинговом продвижении самолета на ближневосточный рынок.
> 
> Кроме Турции и Греции, F-35 приобретут все страны региона, а также Азербайджан и Грузия..."
> 
> Вся статья здесь:
> F-35 с израильской «ближневосточной авионикой» - Армия и вооружение - Новости - Defence.az


Вы чего, пошутили  :Biggrin: 
Например у Греции нет денег даже на выплату процентов по своим кредитам, там в ближайшие годы вообще повезет если ВВС выживет. Кипр то же самое. Для Азербайджана эксплуатация такой технологической техники боком бюджету страны встанет. Также до сих пор не верится что Турция заказала аж 116 машин за 16 млрд $ - округлим, получается где то по 130 млн за штуку...

Кто еще заказал - Япония - у них спад сумашедший, да еще после событий 11.01.11 думаю из 42 машин половину все-таки возьмут. Италия...  :Rolleyes:  ну тут с большой долей вероятностью можно сказать что из программы они выйдут. Австралия, Норвегия, Дания,  - думаю да, хватит у них денег на эти машины и то посмотрим. 
14.03.2012 - Канада задумалась об отказе от покупки истребителей F-35.
06.04.2012 - на заводе Lockheed Martin завершилось строительство первого экспортного F-35А Lightning II для ВВС Нидерландов.
05.07.2012 - парламент Нидерландов проголосовал за выход страны из программы приобретения F-35 по причине роста ее стоимости и неутешительных прогнозов по развитию экономической ситуации в стране.
P.S. как и во всей еврозоне

----------


## Mig

Да все много проще. Вот приехала настоящая хозяйка и всем объяснила, кто чего стоит и кто где должен сидеть:
BBC Russian - В мире - Клинтон попросит соседей Ирана укреплять демократию

----------


## Alex1979

Вчера любовался ЯК-130. Пригнали для пробы. Красавица) обтикаемая как Ferrari! Ух как руки чешутся....

----------


## Djoker

APA - За последние 10 лет Азербайджан закупил 47 самолетов, 109 вертолетов– ЭКСКЛЮЗИВ




> *За последние 10 лет Азербайджан закупил 47 самолетов, 109 вертолетов– ЭКСКЛЮЗИВ*
> 
>  По результатам исследований АПА, проведенных на основе информации Регистра по обычным вооружениям ООН, в 2001-2011 гг. официальный Баку усилил свой авиапарк новыми боевыми самолетами, вертолетами и беспилотниками. 
> 
>  Согласно отчетам в регистре стран покупателей и продавцов, за последние 10 лет в рамках программы развития военной авиации Азербайджан закупил у разных стран 47 боевых самолетов и 109 вертолетов. Кроме того, на вооружение ВС Азербайджана поступило более 30 беспилотников. 
> 
>  Во время анализа информации стало известно, что Азербайджан покупал военные самолеты в 4 странах – в Украине, России, Беларуси и Грузии. Вертолеты были закуплены у России и Украины, беспилотники же у Израиля и местного предприятия. 
> 
>  За этот период Азербайджан закупил в Грузии 13 самолетов Су-25 (12 самолетов Су-25 и 1 – Су-25УБ), в Украине были закуплены 12 самолетов Л-39, 16 самолетов МиГ-29 (2 самолета МиГ-29УБ, 14 – МиГ-29), в Беларуси 6 самолетов Су-25. В целом авиапарк пополнился 19 самолетами Су-25, 16 – МиГ-29, 12 – Л-39 Альбатрос.
> ...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Alex1979

Азербайджан получил приглашение от Украины участвовать в программах производства вертолетов. Как сообщает АПА со ссылкой на  военные источники, одной из этих программ является проект производства нового боевого вертолета Ми-24ПУ1 на базе вертолета Ми-24, другая программа же включает проект производства многофункционального вертолета Ми-8МСБ.

В связи с обеими программами соответствующие структуры Украины дали информацию азербайджанской стороне, были проведены предварительные переговоры. В настоящее время Украина ждет ответа от азербайджанской стороны.

Испытания боевого вертолета Ми-24ПУ1 начались летом этого года. Вертолет Ми-24ПУ1, являющийся сильно модифицированной версией вертолета Ми-24, предназначен для боев в высокогорье. Он также обладает повышенными боевыми характеристиками.  Испытания вертолета Ми-8МСБ завершились в ближайшие дни. Эти вертолеты в основном предназначены для перевозки личного состава, эвакуации раненых.

----------


## boyan

Украина как всегда демпингует. И нужны Азербайджану подержанные вертолеты неизвестного происхождения, с нелегальной модернизацией, с риском
тут же потерять авторское сопровождение на только что купленные и получаемые абсолютно новые Ми-35М и Ми-17. Тем более с характеристиками намного выше украинских.
Да и судя по тем кто обучается на Ми-35М сейчас, то летать на других машинах могут только наемники.

----------


## Mig

> ...Вертолет Ми-24ПУ1, являющийся сильно модифицированной версией вертолета Ми-24, предназначен для боев в высокогорье....


Интересно, а что такого сделали в этой модификации, что вертолет стал предназначаться "для боев в высокогорье"???

----------


## Nazar

Странно, а здесь она ( машина ) в мае уже на вооружение принята...
http://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/10248/36/
Кто-то кого-то нагрел или кто-то явно что-то не так понял...

----------


## Pilot

> Интересно, а что такого сделали в этой модификации, что вертолет стал предназначаться "для боев в высокогорье"???


Мотор Сич ставит новые моторы своей разработки

----------


## Mig

> Мотор Сич ставит новые моторы своей разработки


А это действительно крутые двигатели или просто рекламный текст про "высокогорье"?
А "Мотор Сич" провел полноценные испытания этих двигателей на Ми-24 в "высокогорье", устранил все выявленные проблемы и т.д.???

----------


## Alex1979

> Да и судя по тем кто обучается на Ми-35М сейчас, то летать на других машинах могут только наемники.


У вас очень ошибочное мнение о состоянии подготовки летного состава. У каждого нашего пилота больше налета чем у всех пилотов вместе взятых в любой эскадре России. При том что высшая военная академия каждый год выпускает достаточно подготовленных пилотов и техников. Которые на последнем курсе обучаются за рубежом и к концу учебы уже имеют достаточно полетного опыта даже на Натовских машинах. В том числе набираются опыта также в боевых условиях. А приуменьшение квалификации летного состава соседей, говорил либо о вашей недостаточно осведомленности, либо так называемой стереотипности ко всем остальным вокруг.

----------


## Mig

> ... У каждого нашего пилота больше налета чем у всех пилотов вместе взятых в любой эскадре России....


Довожу до вашего сведения, что в *ВВС России нет ни одной эскадры*. 
Если вы даже этого не знаете, то все ваши слова о налете летчиков - выеденного яйца не стоят...

----------


## Nazar

> У каждого нашего пилота больше налета чем у всех пилотов вместе взятых в любой эскадре России.


Сильно подозреваю, что один североморский осап в нынешнем его состоянии, налетывает больше чем азербайджанские ввс....
Ну да ладно, пиписьками мериться не интересно, да и желания нет...
Ну а ваш опыт боевых действий, в качестве ручного шакала США, всем давно известен...

----------


## Alex1979

> ...в качестве ручного шакала США, всем давно известен...


Не нравится, ДАВАЙ ДА СВИДАНИЯ))))

----------


## Nazar

Да мне нравится, меня это даже веселит, особенно то, с какой значимостью все это преподносится, прямо правая рука НАТО во главе с американцами.
Да и ВВС, начавшее свое существование с воровства и угонов чужих самолетов, как-то не вызывает уважения...
С праздником кстати... :Wink:

----------


## Spirit

А оккупация, насилие, уничтожение, геноцид других народов это я так понимаю хорошо?!

----------


## Alex1979

На счет воровства, это кто у кого украл больше еще предстоит выяснить. К примеру незаконный вывоз уже переданной Азербайджану по договоренности о разделе военного имущества и техники. А то что не успели угнать было уничтожено или потоплено.  Этот факт неоднократно с особой гордостью был упомянут в СМИ и в статьях. В итоге нам пришлось выкупать положенное нам по праву и по закону оружие у тех же генералов и офицеров которые давно уже позабыли про свою офицерскую честь. И не надо тут говорить громкие слова что Россия всегда была ко всем сторонам конфликта нейтральна. Переданная ДАРОМ Армении в начале 90х годов военная техника в размере миллиарда долларов говорит об обратном. Только такая недальновидная грубая политика которая может и как то имело эффект 17-18 веках, в наше время не действует. Хотелось бы подискутировать об этом негативе с нормальными здравомыслящими людьми, а не шовинистами  с подобным тоном типа  " да мы вас раздавим чурки проклятые, понаехали- жития от вас нет, чернож.....е".

----------


## skynomad

так извесно же всем, что "не шовинисты" все за окияном живут, вам видимо туда с подобными дискусиями.

----------


## Mig

> ... Переданная ДАРОМ Армении в начале 90х годов военная техника в размере миллиарда долларов говорит о ....


Говорит о том, что было сделано ПРАВИЛЬНО и что технику передали в ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ руки, которые умеют управлять боевой техникой, а не торговать на рынке гнилыми бананами. 

А что касается дискуссии с "не шовинистами", так идите в НАТО!!!
Не зря вы так восхищаетесь тем, что азербайджанские пилоты "уже имеют достаточно полетного опыта даже на Натовских машинах"...

----------


## Alex1979

Вы как ревнивая жена))) Иди к своей любовнице! Пусть она тебе готовит и стирает!

----------


## Mig

> Вы как ревнивая жена))) Иди к своей любовнице! Пусть она тебе готовит и стирает!


Я не жена. Я - муж! 
А вы идите на ....  4 буквы! В - Н.А.Т.О. Там вас будут любить все: и женщины, и мужчины, и прочие борцы за любовь с животными...

----------


## Alex1979

Обиделся))))) ну куда мы от вас уйдем)))) не так просто вы от нас отвяжетесь)))) погуляем на стороне и вернемся)))))

----------


## Alex1979

Бывший премьер министр Украины Николай Азаров: "В 2010м году Я предложил президенту Азербайджана Илхаму Алиеву о создании совместного предприятия по производству боевых вертолетов. На что он ответил что это очень хорошая идея и что они гототовы финансировать проект, у нас есть двигатели и специалисты, а им нужны вертолеты."

Министерство Промышленной Политики Украины подготовила проект со стоимостью 300 миллионов долларов. В программу входит изготовление более 100 боевых вертолетов в течении 3 лет. После 2 лет переговоров Украинская сторона предъявила проект с предложениями и договорами.

В настоящее время идет анализ предложенного проекта.

----------


## An-Z

Давайте продолжать без оскорблений и сползания на личности

----------


## Nazar

Андрей прости...
Пустое все это и разговоры эти все пустые....
Я от Азербайджана вижу только чутка фруктов и десятки тысяч людей, которые мешают мне жить в *моей стране*.....
Столкнулся я с этим не далее пары часов назад, попав в ментовку, защищая....что самое интересное...не русского, от кавказцев, а наоборот...но дело такое, праздник у вас всероссийский, вот и ведете вы себя на нем, как хозяева в этой стране и когда вас гонять начинают, падаете навзничь и маму вспоминаете..., а я не люблю когда человека ногами пинают, несмотря на его национальную принадлежность...

----------


## Alex1979

20 октября 1910 года, в небе над Баку впервые пролетел самолет. Еще по-детски неуклюжий и неустойчивый французский биплан «Фарман-4», пилотируемый Сергеем Уточкиным, сделал несколько кругов над онемевшими от восторга зрителями, а затем сопровождаемый громом рукоплесканий приземлился. Наряду с С.Уточкиным, был приглашен так же другой известный лётчик для участия в первом авиашоу на Кавказе, которое проходило в Баку. В течении 3 дней, 28, 29 и 30 октября, он совершал показательные полёты над полем рядом с Балаханской дорогой. Биплан Влынского был оснащен новейшим двигателем “Гном” мощностью 50 лошадиных сил.

----------


## Mig

> 20 октября 1910 года, в небе над Баку впервые пролетел самолет. Еще по-детски неуклюжий и неустойчивый французский биплан «Фарман-4», пилотируемый Сергеем Уточкиным, сделал несколько кругов над онемевшими от восторга зрителями, а затем сопровождаемый громом рукоплесканий приземлился....


В общем-то, в приличных домах и на приличных форумах принято давать ссылки на цитируемые ресурсы.
Текст взят отсюда: Azal
А фото отсюда: http://s019.radikal.ru/i627/1211/29/734aef442f37.jpg
А инфо о Фармане-4, наверное, отсюда: Farman IV

----------


## Alex1979

Фотографию я сам в радикал закачал, а информацию про летчика в Азаловском сайте взята из моей статьи))) так 
что ничьи права мы не нарушаем)

----------


## Mig

> ... а информацию про летчика в Азаловском сайте взята из моей статьи))) ...


Интересно было бы статью почитать

----------


## Alex1979

Обратитесь в Азал. Там есть изданный специальный журнал в прошлом году.

----------


## Mig

> Обратитесь в Азал. Там есть изданный специальный журнал в прошлом году.


Меня не "специальный журнал" интересует, а статья, о которой вы говорили.

----------


## Alex1979

Вертолет, принадлежащий ВВС Азербайджана в понедельник в 10.30 исчез с радаров и разбился в направлении пляжа Шихова, говорится в официальном сообщении пресс-службы министерства обороны.
В настоящее время проводятся спасательные операции, сообщает Минобороны.
Факт крушения подтвердили в Управлении полиции Гарадагского района Баку.
Как сообщает корреспондент Trend с места происшествия, по предварительным данным, крушение произошло из-за ограниченной видимости, вызванной сильным туманом. Вертолет упал в море на расстоянии 250 метров от берега. В спасательных работах участвуют четыре судна. По словам свидетелей, при крушении вертолета был слышен взрыв. В спасательных работах принимают участие два вертолета МЧС и один военный вертолет.
Как сообщили Trend в Бакинской городской станции скорой и неотложной медицинской помощи, на место крушения выехали четыре машины скорой помощи.
Модернизация вертолета Ми-8, завершившаяся в 1980 году, привела к созданию усовершенствованного варианта этой машины - Ми-8МТ (изделие "88", при поставках на экспорт - Ми-17), который отличается улучшенной силовой установкой (2 двигателя ТВ3-117) и наличием вспомогательной силовой установки. Экипаж три человека. Число пассажиров 24 человека.

Недалеко от Баку упал военный вертолет, есть погибший (версия 8) (ФОТО) - Trend.Az

Обнародованы имена членов экипажа вертолета, разбившегося недалеко от Баку - Trend.Az

----------


## Alex1979

Азербайджан проявляет интерес к военно-транспортным самолетам C-27J “Spartan” и учебно-боевым самолетам M-346 “Master” производства итальянской компании Alenia Aermacchi.

Как передает Vesti.Az со ссылкой на azeridefence.com, представители Азербайджана уже несколько раз присутствовали на испытаниях этих самолетов и остались довольны.

В настоящее время относительно закупки указанных самолетов ведутся переговоры. По мнению представителей компании, проблем с поставками этих самолетов в Азербайджан нет, и они могут быть полезны для освоения азербайджанскими летчиками авиационной техники в рамках программы модернизации парка военной авиации.

----------


## Alex1979

В ближайшие годы Азербайджан намерен приобрести новые боевые ударные вертолеты российского производства Ка-52 «Аллигатор», и в настоящее время между сторонами ведутся переговоры. Как сообщил AzeriDefence.com источник в российской компании "Оборонпром", в последние годы Азербайджан стал крупнейшим импортером российских боевых вертолетов. 

По словам источника, поставки в соответствии с азербайджанскими заказами 2010-2013-го года выполняются российской компанией Russian Helicopters согласно графику.

----------


## Djoker

> Азербайджан проявляет интерес к военно-транспортным самолетам C-27J “Spartan” и учебно-боевым самолетам M-346 “Master” производства итальянской компании Alenia Aermacchi.
> 
> Как передает Vesti.Az со ссылкой на azeridefence.com, представители Азербайджана уже несколько раз присутствовали на испытаниях этих самолетов и остались довольны.


bmpd - Отчет за 2012 год ОКБ имени Яковлева




> Проведение ознакомительных полетов летчиками-испытателями ОАО «ОКБ им. А.С. Яковлева» на самолете Як-130 с участием 
> летчиков г/п 398 [Казахстан], г/п 031 [*Азербайджан*], г/п 051 [Армения] на ИАЗе – филиале ОАО «Корпорация «Иркут».


Осталось ещё китайский L-15 попробовать. :)

----------


## AC

Парад-2013:
самолеты:
azeryarmy - Парад 2013 - авиация часть 2
вертолеты:
azeryarmy - Парад 2013 - авиация часть 1

----------


## Alex1979

Фаррух ага Гаибов - поручик, первый азербайджанский военный пилот, член экипажа бомбардировщика Илья Муромец No.16.

----------


## skynomad

Достойный сын Российского Отечества...

----------


## Alex1979

> Достойный сын Российского Отечества...


Да уж, развалили два отечества подряд, дело похоже идет к третьему.

----------


## Alex1979

Азербайджан и Турция устанавливают единую радарную систему «свой-чужой» (Identification Friend and Foe), используемую для распознавания систем ПВО, боевых самолетов, вертолетов и кораблей.
Об этом АПА сообщили в военных источниках. Эта система позволит системам ПВО обеих стран в автоматическом режиме распознавать свои самолеты и летательные аппараты других стран. В настоящее время этот вопрос обсуждается между соответствующими структурами обеих стран. Этот вопрос находился в повестке и во время визита в Турцию министра обороны Азербайджана, генерал-полковника Закира Гасанова.
По достижении соглашения на всех летательных средствах Азербайджана и Турции будет установлена система распознавания «свой-чужой» (IFF), разработанная компанией «ASELSAN». Отметим, что разработанная «ASELSAN» по натовскому стандарту STANAG 4193 система предназначена для определения принадлежности летательных аппаратов, высоты полета и других важных для ПВО характеристик.

APA - Азербайджан и Турция устанавливают единую систему распознавания «свой-чужой»

----------


## Alex1979

Азербайджанская авиация совершает полеты над линией соприкосновения войск на фоне сообщений об обострении ситуации в прифронтовой зоне, поступающих в последние несколько дней. Об этом сообщает корреспондент 1news.az в прифронтовой зоне. В Минооброны АР факт полетов подтвердили, заявив, что вылет авиации является плановым. Ранее в пятницу, 24 января, в пресс-службе министерства сообщили, что подразделения ВС Азербайджана в ходе перестрелки с армянскими оккупационными силами подбили военный автомобиль вражеской стороны. Согласно официальной информации, только за последние сутки ВС Армении 93 раза нарушили режим прекращения огня в различных направлениях. Схожие сообщения поступали и в предыдущие дни. В Минобороны АР ситуацию на линии фронта характеризуют как напряженную. Обострение ситуации происходит на фоне продолжающихся дипломатических усилий сторон договориться при посредничестве МГ ОБСЕ. Напомним, что сегодня министры иностранных дел Азербайджана и Армении Э.Мамедъяров и Э.Налбандян планируют встретиться в Париже. Во встрече также примут участие сопредседатели МГ ОБСЕ от США, России и Франции. Один из сопредседателей - Д.Уорлик (США) накануне встречи министров выражал надежды, что встреча послужит шагом к следующему саммиту [с участием президентов]. Буквально до недавнего обострения подобные надежды не казались туманными. После встречи И.Алиева и С.Саргсяна, прошедшей после длительного перерыва, стороны заявляли, что тональность встречи дает основания полагать, что переговоры могут сдвинуться с мертвой точки. Кроме того, на сей раз, армянская сторона была более осторожной в высказываниях. Тем не менее, в последние несколько дней появились сообщения о неоднократных попытках провокаций со стороны армянских вооруженных сил на оккупированных территориях Азербайджана. По мнению экспертов, таким образом Армения в очередной раз нагнетала обстановку на фоне встречи министров, по всей видимости с целью срыва переговорного процесса и дальнейшей консервации статус-кво. Однако вероятнее всего армяне не ожидали столь серьезного ответа. Как заявило Минобороны АР, все провокации армянской стороны будут и дальше решительно пресекаться ответным огнем.

Азербайджан поднял боевые самолеты в небе над Карабахом - 1NEWS.AZ

----------


## Alex1979

Проводим испытании новых машин.

----------


## Alex1979

Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, Azerbaycan Cumhurbaşkanı Aliyev ile TAI'yi Ziyaret Etti-12-11.2013 - YouTube

Президент Турции Абдуллах Гюль и Президент Азербайджана Ильхам Алиев посетили авиазавод  Aerospace Industries (TAI-TUSAŞ). Президенты были подробно проинформированы об тактическом-разведывательном вертолете АТАК ; учебным самолетом HÜRKUŞ и беспилотным летательном аппарате ANKA.

Presidency of the Republic of Turkey : Presidents Gül and Aliyev Visit Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI)

----------


## AC

Азербайджан затевает домашнюю модернизацию МиГ-25:
APA - Азербайджан будет модернизировать имеющиеся в арсенале ВВС боевые самолеты МиГ-25

----------


## BSA

> Азербайджан затевает домашнюю модернизацию МиГ-25:
> APA - Азербайджан будет модернизировать имеющиеся в арсенале ВВС боевые самолеты МиГ-25


Ха-ха, РФ в прошлом году хотела, чины из МО громкие пуки делали, а на деле...

----------


## Сулейман

Хорошая находка для спецслужб))

----------


## Alex1979

Учения ПВО, с-125. Дневные и ночные стрельбы. Поражение цели. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EWz3SRBGarw

----------


## Alex1979

Азербайджан заключил контракт с Казанским вертолетным заводом на поставку ему вертолетов почти на 7 миллиардов рублей, сообщил генеральный директор предприятия Вадим Лигай.

Количество приобретаемых машин не называется, однако, судя по стоимости сделки, речь может идти примерно о 15 единицах. Благодаря этому контракту, по словам Лигая, Азербайджан занимает третье место в списке заказчиков КВЗ, уступая лишь Индии и США, сообщает РБК.

Азербайджан заказал у России 15 вертолетов | Vesti.az | Главные новости Азербайджана | Новости Азербайджана

----------


## Казанец

> КВЗ


Правильнее будет КВПО

----------


## Alex1979

Азербайджан закупает у Великобритании истребители «Тайфун» - с такой сенсационной новостью накануне выступила влиятельная британская газета The Telegraph, передает haqqin.az. 
Согласно сообщению издания, в прошлом году Великобритания заняла 4-е место в мире по продаже истребителей “Eurofighter Typhoon” странам Персидского залива. Эти истребители считаются одними из самых современных и мощнейших в мире. Согласно рейтингу экспортеров вооружения, в прошлом году Великобритания опередила на несколько позиций даже Германию и экспортировала вооружение на сумму 3.9 миллиарда долларов. Речь идет не только о реализованной военной продукции на основе контрактов, а о продаже вооружения всем заинтересованным потребителям.

Только в одну Саудовскую Аравию экспортировали 72 истребителя на сумму 2 миллиарда долларов. Однако контракт о продаже истребителей в Объединенные Арабские Эмираты был неожиданно сорван. И в настоящее время британский производитель «Тайфунов» - компания ”BAE Systems" ведет переговоры с Азербайджаном, Кувейтом и Катаром о  продаже своих истребителей в эти страны.

Напомним, что истребитель "Тайфун" - многоцелевой истребитель четвертого поколения, разрабатывался и производится фирмой Eurofighter GmbH, созданной в 1986 году консорциумом Alenia Aeronautica, BAE Systems и EADS.

В настоящее время ведётся серийное производство истребителя. Самолёт поставлен на вооружение ВВС Германии, Италии, Испании, Австрии и Великобритании.

Напомним, что Военно-Воздушные силы Азербайджана в данное время обеспечены российскими истребителями - “МИГ” и “Су”. Если сделка состоится и Азербайджан закупит эти истребители, наша страна станет первой на постсоветском пространстве, обладающей самыми мощнейшими и передовыми военными самолетами. И еще более укрепит свое военное превосходство над Арменией.

----------


## Alex1979

Видимо реклама им понравилась)))

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=99Xbvjnpjp4

----------


## Alex1979

Недавно сделанная фотография. Вся блестит)

----------


## Alex1979

Наконец то они согласились купить это чудо!

Россия готовится к экспорту в Азербайджан учебно-боевых самолетов «Як-130» (код НАТО «Миттен»).
Об этом АПА сообщили в компании-производителе самолета «Иркут».
Российская сторона провела презентацию самолета для ВВС Азербайджана.
В прошлом году побывавшие в России  военные пилоты совершили полет в таком самолете, близко ознакомились с его техническими и тактическими показателями.
«Проводятся некоторые процедуры. Думаем, что в ближайшем будущем Азербайджан войдет в перечень стран-пользователей Як-130», - отметил представитель компании, но точного числа закупаемых самолетов не назвал.
Двухместных учебно-боевой самолет Як-130 предназначен для подготовки пилотов боевых самолетов «4+++» и «5»-го поколений.
В вооружении самолета имеются управляемые и неуправляемые ракеты. В данный момент эти самолеты состоят в вооружении России, Беларуси и Алжира.

----------


## Alex1979

Обкатка новой техники и вооружения.

----------


## Fencer

> Обкатка новой техники и вооружения.


Модернизация по типу Южной Африки?

----------


## Alex1979

Мой друг, автор всех фото про ВВС.

----------


## Alex1979

Руслан Александрович Половинка

С 1991 года участвовал в военных операциях в ходе Карабахской войны. Отличился в боях за Кубатлы, Лачин, Мардакерт. 6 августа 1992 года, получив информацию о том, что на возвышении Касапет азербайджанские войска попали в окружение, экипаж вертолёта Ми-24: Закир Меджидов (командир), Руслан Половинка и Джаваншир Рагимов вылетели в зону боевых действий. Совершив три вылета, полностью уничтожили бронетехнику и живую силу противника[2]. С поля боя были вывезены погибшие и раненые. Во время четвёртого вылета в вертолёт попала ракета противника.
Указом президента Азербайджанской Республики № 204 от 14 сентября 1992 года лейтенанту Руслану Александровичу Половинке было присвоено звание Национального Героя Азербайджана (посмертно).

Похоронен в родном Змиёве Харьковской области.

Национальный герой Азербайджана получил свою медаль через 22 года – ВИДЕО | Vesti.az | Главные новости Азербайджана | Новости Азербайджана
Харьковский волонтёрский проект «Накипело» распространил видео, снятое 23 августа текущего года с могилы Национального героя Азербайджана Руслана Половинки в городе Змиёв Харьковской области.

Напомним, что 23 августа в областной администрации Харьковского области Украины состоялась церемония вручения Золотой медали Национального героя Азербайджана семье Руслана Половинки.

Как передает Vesti.Az, откомандированный Министерством обороны Азербайджана полковник Абдулла Гурбани вручил Золотую медаль матери Руслана Половинки Галине Михайловне Половинке.

На церемонии выступили заместитель губернатора Харьковской области Иван Варченко, глава общества украинско-азербайджанской дружбы «Достлуг» Мурад Омаров, первый секретарь посольства Азербайджана по консульским вопросам Мубариз Джафаров и другие.

Затем церемония продолжилась в городе Змиёв, где похоронен Руслан Половинка. На могилу Р.Половинке была установлена надгробная плита, на котором выгравлено: Национальный герой Азербайджана.

Отметим, что Р.Половинка погиб 6 августа 1992 года от руки армянских захватчиков. Несмотря на то, что с момента его героической гибели прошло 22 года, Министерство обороны Азербайджана не вручало его семье награду – Золотую медаль Национального героя Азербайджана. О забытом Национальном героя Азербайджана вспомнили после того, как первый заместитель генерального директора ИА Vesti.Az Заур Нурмамедов посетил город Змиёв и встретился с родителями Р.Половинки (Александр Половинка: «Мы до сих пор храним Азербайджанский флаг, в который был обернут гроб моего сына» - ФОТОСЕССИЯ | Vesti.az | Главные новости Азербайджана | Новости Азербайджана).

----------


## Alex1979



----------


## Alex1979



----------


## Alex1979

Турецкие F-16 и пилоты на учениях в Азербайджане.

----------


## An-Z

А что за учения с турками? Что со стороны Азербайджана принимало участие?

----------


## Alex1979

Стартовавшие в прошлую субботу широкомасштабные военные учения Вооружённых Сил Азербайджана, продолжатся до 20 сентября.

Как сообщает пресс-служба Министерства обороны, вчера и сегодня проходит второй этап учений. В рамках манёвров различные подразделения сухопутных войск Национальной Армии проводят наступательные операции в горной местности, осуществляют учебную высадку десанта в глубоком тылу условного противника. На данном этапе учения продолжаются с участием Военно-Воздушных Сил Турции. Первые самолёты и вертолёты турецких ВВС уже прибыли в Азербайджан 19 сентября. Среди задействованных в учениях истребители "F-16" и "Миг-29", штурмовики "Су-25", военно-транспортные самолёты "С-13- Herkules", боевые и военно-транспортные вертолёты "Ми-24", "Ми-17", "Sikorski UH-60", "AH-1W Super Cobra". Подразделения армий двух стран выполнят координацию учебных операций по уничтожению наземных целей условного противника. 

Напомним, что в учениях задействованы 30 тысяч военнослужащих Азербайджана, из которых 10 тысяч – резервисты, ранее проходившие действительную военную службу в Вооружённых Силах.

----------


## Alex1979

Пробуем на зуб F-16)

----------


## OKA

"В Индийском океане обнаружены 122 обломка, предположительно, малайзийского Боинга

Обломки самолета найдены в южной части Индийского океана на широте австралийского города Перт

26 марта 2014 в 21:05, просмотров: 11788

Малайзийские эксперты обнаружили на предоставленных Францией спутниковых снимках южной части Индийского океана 122 объекта, которые могут быть обломками пропавшего Boeing 777. Об этом заявил на пресс-конференции исполняющий обязанности министра транспорта Малайзии Хидшаммуддин Хуссейн.

В Индийском океане обнаружены 122 обломка, предположительно, малайзийского Боинга

Все они находятся в двух с половиной тысячах километров от берегов Австралии. Некоторые из них превышают двадцать метров в длину. Сегодня двенадцать самолетов и два корабля возобновили поиски пропавшего лайнера. Ранее операция была приостановлена из-за шторма. Малазийский Боинг пропал в ночь на 8 марта. На его борту находились 239 человек.

«Малайзийское агентство по дистанционному сбору данных обнаружило 122 объекта длиной от одного до 23 метров на спутниковых снимках, предоставленных компанией Airbus Defence and Space, базирующейся во Франции», — заявил Хуссейн. По его словам, эти объекты могут быть обломками пропавшего самолета.

По словам министра транспорта Малайзии Хишамуддина Хусейна, некоторые из обломков составляют более 20 метров в длину. Их поисками занимаются два корабля и 12 самолетов из США, Китая, Японии, Южной Кореи, Австралии и Новой Зеландии.

Объекты зафиксированы в океане на участке площадью около 400 квадратных километров в 2,5 тысячи километров от австралийского города Перт. Ранее власти Малайзии заявили, что все данные говорят о том, что авиалайнер разбился в южной части Индийского океана.

Кроме этого, об обнаружении еще нескольких возможных обломков самолета заявило Австралийское управление морской безопасности (AMSA), передает РИА Новости.

Однако уверенности в том, что это именно остатки упавшего самолета, пока нет.

Между тем, специалисты выяснили, что через восемь минут после того, как была зафиксирована последняя передача данных от самолета к спутнику слежения, Boeing 777 послал спутнику еще один, частичный сигнал. Согласно одной из версий, он был вызван колебаниями в работе бортовой электроники или перезагрузкой систем самолета.

Свои данные обещают предоставить и американские эксперты из ФБР - они закончат анализ компьютерной информации, связанной с пропавшим малайзийским авиалайнером, в течение одного-двух дней, передает Рейтер со ссылкой на директора ведомства Джеймса Коми.

"Наши команды работают над этим практически круглосуточно. Публично я не хочу сообщать больше того что сказал, но ожидаю, что работа вскоре будет закончена. Через день или два", — заявил глава ФБР на проходивших в среду слушаниях в конгрессе.

 Он не уточнил, какие именно компьютерные данные имеются в виду. Ранее СМИ сообщали, что малайзийские власти обратились к ФБР с просьбой помочь восстановить информацию, удаленную с компьютерного авиасимулятора пилота пропавшего Boeing. Самодельный авиатренажер был изъят из дома командира экипажа самолета. По данным местных СМИ, в него были загружены данные по пяти аэродромам в районе Индийского океана, в том числе по взлетно-посадочной полосе аэродрома военной базы США "Диего Гарсия". Официального подтверждения этой информации пока не было.

Кстати, по мнению ясновидящей из Новосибирской области, самолет ищут не там, где нужно: он упал "где-то в горах Турции".

Как сообщает портал "Тайга.инфо", 61-летняя Евгения Акучкайте советует искать пропавший самолет на суше. "Самолет в Турции, где-то в горах. Потому что четко просвечивает имя "Ван", а я смотрела потом - там есть город Ван и есть озеро Ван. Вот он туда и упал", - заявила ясновидящая.

"Он когда резко изменил курс, не в ту сторону, где океан, а вот примерно в ту полетел. Но не дотянул: он не туда, а куда-то чуть еще дальше хотел лететь. Я знаю, там рядом Пакистан, Афганистан, много границ. Они не там его ищут. Никто просто не подумал искать в другом месте", - поделилась своим видением ситуации с пропавшим Boeing Акучкайте.

Озеро Ван считается вторым по площади озером Ближнего Востока. Оно находится в восточной части Турции на Армянском нагорье. Заметим, что местные жители называют озеро Ван "морем". Рядом с озером лежит город Ван, он расположен на высоте 1727 метра над уровнем моря. Кстати, судя по картам "Яндекс", топонимы Ван также можно найти в США, Великобритании, Швеции, Франции, Бельгии, Германии и Швейцарии.

 Самолет Boeing 777, выполнявший рейс МН370 из Куала-Лумпура в Пекин, исчез 8 марта. На борту находились 239 человек, из них 153 - граждане Китая, но также были представители и других стран, в том числе гражданин России и два гражданина Украины.

Власти Малайзии считают, что курс самолета был изменен намеренно. Никаких определенных следов самолета до сих пор не обнаружено."

В Индийском океане обнаружены 122 обломка, предположительно, малайзийского Боинга - Происшествия, Катастрофы - МК

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94...81%D0%B8%D1%8F 

))

----------


## Alex1979

Соболезную всем близким погибших на этом самолете, но при всем уважении, каким боком все это касается темы ВВС Азербайджана?

----------


## OKA

> Соболезную всем близким погибших на этом самолете, но при всем уважении, каким боком все это касается темы ВВС Азербайджана?


Разве командования переменились?

"МОСКВА, 11 сен — РИА Новости. Турция не будет участвовать в военных операциях против боевиков группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ) в Сирии и Ираке и не станет предоставлять авиабазы на территории своей страны государствам-членам возможной коалиции во главе с США для осуществления ударов с воздуха, передает агентство Франс Пресс со ссылкой на источник в правительстве Турции.

"Турция не будет участвовать ни в одной вооруженной операции, но полностью сосредоточится на гуманитарных операциях", — заявил источник. Он также добавил, что Турция может открыть базу ВВС США Инджирлик, которая в настоящий момент используется американскими и турецкими военными, для любого государства-члена коалиции для выполнения гуманитарных и логистических операций. При этом источник отметил, что эта база не будет использоваться для проведения авиаударов по боевикам.

Обама намерен провести заседание Совбеза ООН по борьбе с ИГ

В настоящее время госсекретарь США Джон Керри совершает турне по странам Ближнего Востока с целью создать международную коалицию по противодействию терроризму, и в частности группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ), орудующей в Сирии и Ираке и угрожающей странам всего региона. Как ожидается, в четверг в саудовском городе Джидда пройдет встреча Керри с главами МИД Совета сотрудничества арабских государств Персидского залива (ССАГПЗ), Ирака, Египта, Иордании и Турции.

Террористическая группировка ИГ, прежде носившая название "Исламское государство Ирака и Леванта", возникла и первоначально действовала в основном в Сирии, где ее боевики воевали против правительственных сил. Несколько месяцев назад, воспользовавшись недовольством иракских суннитов политикой Багдада, ИГ развернула массированное наступление на северные и северо-западные провинции Ирака и захватила обширные территории. В конце июня ИГ объявила о создании "исламского халифата" на подконтрольных ей территориях в Ираке и Сирии."

Турция не будет участвовать в операциях против ИГ | РИА Новости

"..Тут самое время вспомнить о военном потенциале Турции. Как было сказано выше, Турция является членом НАТО. Причём не ошибёмся, если скажем, что после армий Штатов, Германии, Великобритании и Франции турецкая армия самая боеспособная — не то, что большинство армий стран участников Североатлантического блока. Именно в Турции рядом с г. Адана находится одна из крупнейших за рубежом база ВВС США, соответственно, с этой базы при необходимости «простреливается» весь Ближний Восток.

Это и есть Турция сегодня — сильная, развитая, ищущая новое подобающее место на мировой арене, готовая выслушать не только Вашингтон и Брюссель, но и Москву, Астану и Минск.

Поэтому «турецкая» инициатива Нурсултана Назарбаева очень своевременна. Экономические выгоды, а за ними и политические, очевидны, и посему не буду утомлять цифрами существующих и будущих товарооборотов, роста налоговых поступлений от развития бизнеса, количества новых рабочих мест и т.д..."

Нужен нам берег Турецкий. О перспективах Турции в ТС

"Азербайджан для США - важный партнер в сфере международной безопасности 12:40, 18 сентября 2014 Trend

..Азербайджан - страна, имеющая богатую историю и потенциал для процветания в будущем, заявил на слушаниях в Сенате США кандидат на пост посла в Азербайджане Роберт Секута.

Об этом, как передает Day.Az со ссылкой на Trend, говорится в сообщении, размещенном на сайте Комитета по внешним связям Сената США.

По его словам, которые приводятся в сообщении, двусторонние отношения США и Азербайджана важны не только для двух стран, но и для государств-соседей Азербайджана, и региона в целом.

По словам Секуты, стабильный, демократический и процветающий Азербайджан, имеющий стратегические связи с США и странами Европы, только способствует укреплению азербайджано-американских отношений.

Он подчеркнул, что со времени установления дипломатических отношений между США и Азербайджаном прошло 22 года.

Все это время Вашингтон сотрудничал с Баку по трем одинаково важным направлениям, таким как безопасность, энергетика и демократия, которые необходимы для полной интеграции Азербайджана в Евроатлантическое сообщество, сказал кандидат на пост посла.

По словам Секуты, США уже давно считают Азербайджан важным партнером в сфере международной безопасности."

http://news.day.az/politics/521151.html

[ 07 Апреля 2014 10:53 ]
Станция снимается с баланса Вооруженных Сил

Баку. Рашад Сулеймандов – АПА. Габалинская радиолокационная станция («Дарьял»), деятельность которой была прекращена в декабре 2012 года, а процесс приема - сдачи с Россией был завершен в середине 2013 года, снята с баланса Вооруженных сил Азербайджана.

Об этом эксклюзивно АПА сообщили в Минобороны.

В связи с тем, что «Соглашение о статусе, принципах и условиях эксплуатации Габалинской РЛС между правительствами Азербайджанской Республики и Российской Федерации» утратило силу 9 декабря 2012 года, Россия 10 декабря 2012 года представила азербайджанской стороне ноту о прекращении эксплуатации станции, после чего деятельность РЛС была полностью остановлена.

Имущество и территория РЛС решением Кабинета министров были переданы соответствующим структурам.

«Распоряжением Кабинета министров от 11 декабря 2012 года  в связи с закрытием РЛС была создана комиссия. Госкомиссия полностью решила все поставленные перед ней задачи. Использование в будущем имущества и территории Габалинской РЛС по решению Кабинета министров было поручено  соответствующим структурам», - отмечается в информации.

Согласно информации, полученной АПА из источников в правительстве,  после того, как Габалинская РЛС была снята с баланса Минобороны, ее передали на баланс Госкомитета по имущественным вопросам. В настоящее время охрана территории и оставшегося имущества станции осуществляется полицией.

После окончания на территории станции операций по очистке от мин, завершения радиологического и экологического мониторингов будет принято решение о будущей судьбе станции.

Отметим, что после объявления независимости Азербайджана Габалинская РЛС использовалась Россией.

 «Соглашение о статусе, принципах и условиях эксплуатации Габалинской РЛС между правительствами Азербайджанской Республики и Российской Федерации» было подписано в 2002 году. Габалинская РЛС, построенная в 1984 году как система противоракетной обороны СССР, позволяет следить за запуском баллистических ракет в радиусе 6 тыс. км вплоть до акватория Индийского океана. Согласно подписанному в 2002 году соглашению, за аренду  РЛС Россия ежегодно платила Азербайджану 7 млн. долларов.  "

http://ru.apa.az/news/268948

"Джон Теффт ранее работал послом Соединенных Штатов на Украине, в Грузии и в Литве

Американский дипломат Джон Фрэнсис Теффт, назначенный на должность посла США в России, прибыл в Москву, сообщает пресс-служба российского посольства Соединенных Штатов.

"Очень рад вернуться в Россию. С нетерпением жду общения и работы с россиянами, представляющими все слои 
общества", - цитирует слова Теффта официальный 

Теффт сменил на этом посту Майкла Макфола, который ушел с должности посла в России в феврале этого года.

Президент Барак Обама одобрил кандидатуру Теффта еще 10 июля, 1 августа она Нажать была утверждена сенатом США, а 3 сентября госсекретарь Джон Керри привел Теффта к присяге.

Ранее 65-летний дипломат работал послом Соединенных Штатов на Украине, в Литве и в Грузии.

"Специалист по цветным революциям"

В России Теффт провел вторую половину 1990-х годов. Он занимал пост заместителя главы американской дипмиссии США 

в Москве с 1996 по 1999 годы, параллельно исполняя обязанности поверенного в делах в 1996-97 годах.

Государственные российские СМИ и некоторые чиновники отнеслись к назначению Теффта весьма критически.

Майкл Макфол покинул пост посла США в России в феврале этого года

В выпуске новостей на российском "Первом канале" Теффта, как и его предшественника Майкла Макфола, окрестили "специалистом по цветным революциям", поскольку предыдущий опыт дипломата был связан с Украиной и Грузией - странами, где, по мнению прокремлевских аналитиков, произошли подобные смены власти.

"России не стоит ждать ничего хорошего от этого назначения", - заявил 11 июля думский коммунист Леонид Калашников.

Некоторые эксперты, впрочем, предложили не преувеличивать связь Теффта с "цветными революциями", настаивая на богатом опыте дипломата.

По словам бывшего министра иностранных дел Украины Владимира Огрызко, Нажать Джон Теффт является "опытным дипломатом, который отлично ориентируется на постсоветском пространстве".

Сам Теффт, выступая перед заседанием сенатского комитета, заявлял, что российско-американские отношения сейчас находятся в очень сложной стадии и их будущее пока не определено."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/interna...bassador.shtml

----------


## OKA

> ... каким боком все это касается темы ВВС Азербайджана?


P.S. Забыл спросить , у вас до сих пор командование ВВС корректируется организацией : 
" Организация за демократию и экономическое развитие — ГУАМ — региональная организация, созданная в 1997 году (хартия организации подписана в 2001 году, устав — в 2006 году) 
республиками — Грузией, Украиной, Азербайджаном и Молдавией....
 В ознаменование 10-летнего юбилея ГУАМ 19 июня 2007 года в Баку прошла научно-практическая конференция на тему «ГУАМ в регионе и в мире».
Председательство в организации от Украины перешло к Азербайджанской Республике. Очередное заседание было решено провести в Тбилиси (Грузия) в июне 2008 года...
Во время саммита обсуждался вопрос о создании совместного миротворческого батальона ГУАМ... " 

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D0%A3%D0%90%D0%9Cи

----------


## AC

> P.S. Забыл спросить , у вас до сих пор командование ВВС корректируется организацией : 
> " Организация за демократию и экономическое развитие — ГУАМ — региональная организация, созданная в 1997 году (хартия организации подписана в 2001 году, устав — в 2006 году)


Командование ВВС никогда не корректировалось этой организацией...  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Командование ВВС никогда не корректировалось этой организацией...


Благодарю за развёрнутый ответ на заданный вопрос))

----------


## Alex1979

В Азербайджане продолжаются совместные маневры ВВС Азербайджана и Турции. Турецкие пилоты совместно с азербайджанскими коллегами совершили полеты на двухместных учебно-боевых истребителях "МИГ-29".

Как сообщили Vesti.Az в пресс-службе Минобороны, в дальнейшем азербайджанские пилоты совместно с турецкими совершат полеты на учебно-боевых истребителях F-16.

----------


## Alex1979



----------


## Alex1979

Распространено видео совместных учений ВВС Азербайджана и Турции - ВИДЕО | Vesti.az | Главные новости Азербайджана | Новости Азербайджана

----------


## OKA

> 


Фото очень красивые. Как хорошо у вас с Ф-16! А после прямых сообщений через Карс, и до великого турана недалеко)) Ну, если вашим это надо. БиПи не дремлет, на защите своих интересов.



"Кремль: саммит "каспийской пятерки" примет заявление о правовом статусе Каспия

Политика

26 сентября, 13:22 UTC+4

В проекте зафиксировано положение о недопущении присутствия на Каспии вооруженных сил внерегиональных государств

МОСКВА, 26 сентября. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Главы пяти прикаспийских государств, в том числе президент России Владимир Путин, на саммите 29 сентября в Астрахани примут политическое заявление о правовом статусе Каспия. Кроме того, будет подписан ряд соглашений, сообщил журналистам помощник главы российского государства РФ Юрий Ушаков.

"Заявление президентов, которое будет принято, закрепляет на высшем уровне принципы взаимодействия прикаспийских государств", - сказал он. "Крайне важно, что в подготовленном к саммиту проекте заявления зафиксировано положение о недопущении присутствия на Каспии вооруженных сил внерегиональных государств", - отметил Ушаков.

Помощник президента уточнил, что заявление еще до конца не доработано. Ожидается, что министры иностранных дел встретятся в Астрахани 28 сентября и закончат отработку этого текста.

Ушаков сообщил, что ключевым вопросом является выработка правового статуса Каспийского моря. "В результате работы экспертов удалось в заявлении отразить согласованные положения по делимитации акватории", - сказал он. "Будут зафиксированы две зоны: зона государственного суверенитета и зона с исключительными правами на рыболовство; эти две зоны составят 25 морских миль", - пояснил Ушаков.

Астрахань

Каспийский саммит пройдет 29 сентября в Астрахани

По его словам, сейчас обсуждается вопрос о том, как конкретно распределить данные 25 миль на две зоны. "Пока еще вопрос не согласован", - сказал он.

Ушаков пояснил, что важным вопросом является согласование так называемых исходных линий, от которых отмеряется ширина этих двух зон. "Есть проблемы несовместимости методик их установления: четыре страны придерживаются методики, которая вписывается в конвенции ООН по Морскому праву, а Иран заявляет о намерении принять ширину своей национальной зоны от линии, которая соединяет точку выхода сухопутных границ с Азербайджаном и Афганистаном, то есть, иранцы хотят принять ширину бывшей негласной советско-иранской морской границы", - сказал Ушаков.

Помощник президента отметил, что в ходе переговоров, предшествующих cаммиту "пятерки" удалось достигнуть значительный прогресс по определению правового статуса Каспия. "Прогресс близок, можно сказать, к прорыву по подготовке Конвенции о правовом статусе Каспия, и если работа в Астрахани завершится успешно, то будет открыта прямая дорога к ее подписанию на следующем саммите, который пройдет в Казахстане", - сказал Ушаков. По его словам, политическое заявление, которое будет принято в Астрахани, "должно стать краеугольным камнем будущей конвенции".

Повестка дня саммита 29 сентября предусматривает, помимо обсуждения вопроса о правовом статусе Каспия, обсуждение ключевых направлений взаимодействия в сфере безопасности, экономики, транспорта и экологии. "Имеется также в виду обсудить некоторые международные вопросы", - сказал Ушаков.

Помощник президента сообщил, что одной из тем станет вопрос о добыче углеводородов на Каспии. "Эта тема будет обсуждаться на саммите, в том числе, вопрос прокладки трубопровода", - сказал он, воздержавшись от каких либо подробностей. "Не найден консенсус по режиму строительства транскаспийских трубопроводов; этот вопрос тоже будет обсуждаться", - добавил Ушаков.

На саммите планируется подписать три межправительственных соглашения. "В присутствии президентов будет подписано соглашение о сотрудничестве в сфере предупреждения и ликвидации чрезвычайных ситуаций на Каспийском море; второе соглашение - о сохранении и рациональном использовании водных биологических ресурсов Каспийского моря", - сказал он. "Также будет подписано соглашение о сотрудничестве в области гидрометеорологии в регионе Каспийского моря", - сказал Ушаков.

Программа саммита предусматривает сначала беседу лидеров "каспийской пятерки" в узком составе. "Будут обсуждаться наиболее чувствительные темы повестки дня - это правовой статус Каспия и военная составляющая вопроса безопасности", - сказал Ушаков. Затем состоятся переговоры в расширенном составе, после чего будут подписаны совместные документы и сделано заявление для прессы.

Помимо участия в пятистороннем саммите, Путин проведет отдельные встречи с президентами Ирана Хасаном Роухани, Туркмении Гурбангулы Бердымухамедовым и Азербайджана Ильхамом Алиевым.

По словам Ушакова, на встрече с Роухани будет обсуждаться укрепление торгово-экономического сотрудничества, кооперация в сфере мирного атома и ряд других тем, в том числе - иранская ядерная программа, ситуация в Ираке, Сирии, Афганистане и так далее. На встрече с Бердымухамедовым, в частности, могут быть согласованы сроки визита туркменского лидера в РФ. В ходе переговоров с Алиевым будет затронут ряд вопросов двустороннего и международного характера.

В ходе саммита запланирована и неформальная часть программы. "Предусматривается также совместная прогулка лидеров по набережной Волги; в ходе этой прогулки состоится символический выпуск молоди осетра", - сказал Ушаков. "

ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Кремль: саммит "каспийской пятерки" примет заявление о правовом статусе Каспия

----------


## Alex1979

НОВЫЕ ВИДЕО НАРЕЗКИ СОВМЕСТНЫХ УЧЕНИЙ.


24.09.2014
Müdafiə Nazirliyi


25.09.2014
Müdafiə Nazirliyi


26.09.2014
Müdafiə Nazirliyi

----------


## Alex1979

Официальная страничка ВВС Азербайджана на фейсбуке. Думаю тут каждый может найти для себя много интересного. Очень много фотографий.

https://www.facebook.com/AzerbaijanAirForce

----------


## Alex1979

ВО ВРЕМЯ СОВМЕСТНЫХ УЧЕНИЙ ВВС АЗЕРБАЙДЖАНА И ТУРЦИИ СОСТОЯЛИСЬ ВЫЛЕТЫ ВОЕННЫХ ВЕРТОЛЕТОВ - ФОТОСЕССИЯ - ВИДЕО

На очередном этапе совместных учений военно-воздушных сил Азербайджана и Турции состоялись боевые вылеты военных вертолетов.
Пилоты, выполняя различные маневры в ходе условных боев, для поддержки сухопутных войск, обстреливали наземные цели.
Во время учений реализуются возможности совместных действий ВВС обеих стран, а также взаимодействие при выполнении операций и согласованного боя.
Совместные учения ВВС Азербайджана и Турции продлятся до третьего октября.

Во время совместных учений ВВС Азербайджана и Турции состоялись вылеты военных вертолетов - ФОТОСЕССИЯ - ВИДЕО | Vesti.az | Главные новости Азербайджана | Новости Азербайджана

----------


## Антоха

> Официальная страничка ВВС Азербайджана на фейсбуке. Думаю тут каждый может найти для себя много интересного. Очень много фотографий.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AzerbaijanAirForce


Смотрю подборку фотографий и не понимаю, как такой винегрет из "ворованных" и фейковых и просто неуместных снимков/рисунков может быть на официальной странице ВВС Азербайджана.

----------


## Alex1979

Обломки вертолета упали на территорию в 500 метрах от передовой

Вооруженные силы Азербайджана сбили армянский военный вертолет, нарушивший воздушное пространство страны.

Информацию об этом Vesti.Az подтвердили в Министерстве обороны Азербайджана.

Вертолет был сбит на территории села Кенгерли Агдамского района Азербайджана.

Как сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны, вот уже три дня самолеты военной авиации совершают полеты с целью провокации на линии фронта. Сегодня военная авиация врага  открыто вторглась в воздушное пространство Азербайджана и пыталась открыть огонь по азербайджанским позициям. Сегодня в 13.45 в 1700 метрах от села Кенгерли Агдамского района вертолет МИ-24 ВС Армении попытался открыть огонь по позициям ВС Азербайджана.

В результате ответного огня ВС Азербайджана вертолет был сбит. Обломки вертолета упали на территорию в 500 метрах от передовой.

После трехдневных провокаций азербайджанцы лишили армянские ВС боевого вертолета | Vesti.az | Главные новости Азербайджана | Новости Азербайджана

----------


## AC

> Обломки вертолета упали на территорию в 500 метрах от передовой
> 
> Вооруженные силы Азербайджана сбили армянский военный вертолет, нарушивший воздушное пространство страны...


Ничего хорошего в этом нет, конечно... Бортовой № известен?

----------


## lindr

> ..совершают полеты с целью провокации на линии фронта. Сегодня военная авиация врага открыто вторглась в воздушное пространство Азербайджана


То есть воздушное пространство НКР, *официально более не часть* воздушного пространства Азербайджана  :Rolleyes: 

Где таки вертолет был сбит? Если за линией фронта - то все нормально, тогда НКР нарушила условие перемирия. А вот если над зоной контроля НКР, то это явное нарушение перемирия со стороны Азербайджана.

----------


## Alex1979

Вертолет ВВС Армении пересек границу Азербайджана и летал над Карабахом. При подлете к позициям армии Азербайджана он был сбит.

----------


## BSA

Понятно, что ситуацию вокруг России продолжают раскачивать, вот и тему Армянского Нагорного Карабаха стали активно раскручивать. Кому это  надо думаю всем понятно. Сбить военное воздушное судно над чужой территорией явная провокация. Кроме того  доверие не внушает  обстрел места падения вертушки. Бояться фото фактов? Да и как минимум это  не гуманно по отношению к погибшим и их семьям!

Командиром сбитого азербайджанцами карабахского вертолета был Сергей Саакян. Об этом сообщил на своей странице в Facebook пресс-секретарь министра обороны Армении Арцрун Ованнисян.

«На границе Арцаха азербайджанская сторона предприняла беспрецедентную провокацию, которая привела к обострению ситуации. Бессмысленны утверждения азербайджанской стороны о том, что карабахский вертолет якобы предпринял попытку атаковать их позиции. Исследование обломков вертолета позволит установить, что вертолет не был вооружен. Действия азербайджанской стороны продолжались после того, как вертолет упал. Более того, азербайджанцы не позволяли приблизиться к летчикам. Последствия этой провокации будут очень болезненными для Азербайджана и будут на совести военно-политического руководства этой страны. 

Командиром вертолета был майор Сергей Саакян. О дальнейшей судьбе экипажа сообщим позже», - написал Арцрун Ованнисян.

----------


## Alex1979

Явная провокация это называть территорию чужого государства (границы которой признана странами ООН в том числе и Россией) армянской.

----------


## Alex1979

Сбивший вертолет Ми-24 армянской армии командир отделения ВС Азербайджана Илькин Мурадов приказом министра обороны Закира Гасанова награжден медалью «За отличие в воинской службе» 3-й степени и ценным подарком.

Как передает Vesti.Az, по информации Министерства обороны Азербайджана, отмечается также, что трое военнослужащих, находившихся в сбитом вертолете, погибли, а второй вертолет противника сумел уйти из зоны огня.

----------


## lindr

> Вертолет ВВС Армении пересек границу Азербайджана и летал над Карабахом. При подлете к позициям армии Азербайджана он был сбит.


Это неприемлемое поведение со стороны Азербайджана. Если бы в регионе были миротворческие силы они были имели законное право уничтожить комплекс ПВО, произведший обстрел *без предупреждения*.

Поясню ситуацию более четко: после этого случая факт облучения самолетов ВВС НКР РЛС Азербайджана могут быть основанием для уничтожения указанной РЛС. *Данные действие будут трактоваться как самооборона* 
Прецедент - действия ВВС США на Сербской Краиной в 1994 году.[/B]

*Перемирие есть перемирие*, Это значит 

- не пересекать демаркационную линию вооруженными людьми

- не обстреливать территорию за демаркационной линией включая воздушные и морские суда по ту сторону.

- не устанавливать каких либо ограничений в перемещениях за линией демаркации.

*Факт признания/не признания принадлежности территории за демаркационной линией не имеет к делу никакого отношения.*

Пакистан почти 70 лет оккупирует территорию которая всеми государствами признается частью Индии, и что Индия сбивает самолеты на Кашмиром?

Не сбивает ибо тут же получит ответный удар и мировое сообщество отнесется к этому с пониманием.

----------


## OKA

"Азербайджанские ВС подбили военный вертолет ВВС Карабаха

Саргис Арутюнян

Обновлено: 12.11.2014 18:41

Сегодня примерно 13:45 в воздушном пространстве восточной части линии соприкосновения вооруженных сил Нагорного Карабаха и Азербайджана во время учебно-тренировочного полета в результате нарушения азербайджанской стороной режима прекращения огня был подбит вертолет МИ-24 Военно-воздушных сил Нагорного Карабаха, сообщает пресс-служба Министерства обороны Нагорного Карабаха.

Согласно сообщению, территория, над которой был подбит вертолет, расположена очень близко к линии соприкосновения.

Противник продолжает интенсивный обстрел места происшествия из оружия различного калибра.

Детали произошедшего выясняются. 

В ответ на вопрос Радио Азатутюн о возможных жертвах начальник отдела информации и пропаганты Армии обороны Нагорного Карабаха Сенор Асратян лишь сказал, что «в данный момент не может сообщить подробностей, идет следствие, лишь после завершения которого они выступят с дополнительной информацией».

Асратян не ответил также не вопрос о том, на какую сторону от линии соприкосновения упал вертолет, призвав дождаться завершения расследования.

Министерство обороны Азербайджана заявило, что армянский вертолет был сбит ответным огнем, когда атаковал позиции азербайджанской армии.

По утверждению военного ведомства Азербайджана, во время последних военных учений, проводимых армянскими вооруженными силами, «военная авиация противника три дня осуществляла провокационные полеты в прифронтовой зоне», а сегодня «пыталась обстрелять азербайджанские позиции».

Согласно азербайджанской стороне, Ми-24 осуществлял боевой полет в 1700 метрах к северо-востоку от села Кенгерли Агдамского района, атаковал азербайджанские позиции и был сбит открытым оттуда ответным огнем. Осколки вертолета упали в 500 метрах от передовой линии.

Трое погибших

Пресс-секретарь президента Нагорного Карабаха Давид Бабаян в беседе с Радио Азатутюн подтвердил, что три члена экипажа сбитого армянского вертолета погибли.

Бабаян добавил, что противник нанес удар в заднюю часть вертолета. Он подчеркнул, что вертолет осуществлял небоевую операцию.

«Вертолет был сбит и упал на нейтральной территории. Этот инцидент еще раз показывает настоящее лицо Азербайджана, с каким государством мы имеем дело. Это был учебно-тренировочный полет, вертолет не был вооружен каким-либо оружием, то есть, никакой опасности не представлял, даже для врага», - сказал Бабаян, добавив, что глубоко соболезнует в связи с гибелью экипажа и считает это трагедией.

«Последствия будут болезненными»

«Последствия этой беспрецедентной провокации будут очень болезненными для азербайджанской стороны и останутся на совести военно-политического руководства Азербайджана», - обращаясь к инциденту, на своей странице в соцсети Facebook написал пресс-секретарь Министерства обороны Армении Арцрун Ованнисян.

«На границе Арцаха азербайджанская сторона предприняла беспрецедентную провокацию, которая привела к обострению ситуации, - отметил Ованнисян и добавил: - Бессмысленны утверждения азербайджанской стороны о том, что карабахские вертолеты якобы предприняли попытку атаковать их позиции. Исследование обломков вертолета позволит установить, что вертолет не был вооружен. Это обострение ситуации с азербайджанской стороны продолжалось и после того, как вертолет упал. Более того, ведшийся с азербайджанской стороны обстрел не позволял приблизиться к летчикам».

«Командиром вертолета был майор Сергей Саакян. О дальнейшей судьбе экипажа мы сообщим позже», - заключил свою запись пресс-секретарь Минобороны Армении.

Позднее Ованнисян сообщил Радио Азатутюн, что, по данным Армии обороны Нагорного Карабаха, двумя другими членами экипажа сбитого вертолета были лейтенант Азат Саакян и старший лейтенант Саркис Назарян.

Напомним, с 6 ноября вооруженные силы Армении и Нагорного Карабаха проводят широкомасштабные оперативно-тактические военные учения под названием «Единство-2014».

В беседе с Радио Азатутюн отставной генерал-майор Аркадий Тер-Тадевосян сказал: «Произошедшее является неслучайным. Военные учения армянской стороны стартовали, они следили за ними, им нужно было осуществить какую-то акцию, они сделали это"

Азербайджанские ВС подбили военный вертолет ВВС Карабаха 

...

----------


## Alex1979

Своя территория, хотим сбиваем. Кто нам помешает? Как бы поступили российские военные если бы их воздушное пространство нарушит вертолет Украины? Аааа? Думаю сбили бы и прикурили.

----------


## lindr

> Своя территория, хотим сбиваем. Кто нам помешает?


Договеренность о прекращении огня помешает. Факт ее подписания *де-юро* (даже не факто) - это

- отказ любого применения силы за линией разграничения.

- отказ о решении о вопроса о принадлежности территории военным путем.

*Сторона нарушившая соглашение = агрессор*, все весьма просто. 

Остальное - пустая риторика* для внутреннего потребления*.

----------


## Mig

> Своя территория, хотим сбиваем. Кто нам помешает? Как бы поступили российские военные если бы их воздушное пространство нарушит вертолет Украины? Аааа? Думаю сбили бы и прикурили.


Здесь не азербайджанский националистический митинг! Словесный понос приберегите для своих приятелей, торгующих фруктами на российских рынках. 
Нагорный Карабах - это часть Армении. И не нужно здесь бла-бла разводить

----------


## OKA

> Своя территория, хотим сбиваем. Кто нам помешает? Как бы поступили российские военные если бы их воздушное пространство нарушит вертолет Украины? Аааа? Думаю сбили бы и прикурили.


Прецеденты с нарушением воздушного пространства РФ на границе этим летом были- уходили целыми. Если бы углубился из приграничной зоны вглубь территории, принуждали бы к посадке и разбирались бы после. Вероятнее всего и борт и пилота(ов) вернули бы, если борт не применял оружие. В случае открытия огня- наверняка сбивали бы. В статье выше ещё говорится о том, что к месту падения подойти не давали- обстреливали. Не терпелось пострелять - вот и сбили. Боевые действия- лучший способ прикрыть дыры в экономике и поскакать от радости. Пример - полгода войны на Донбассе и пр.

----------


## BSA

> Явная провокация это называть территорию чужого государства (границы которой признана странами ООН в том числе и Россией) армянской.


Нагорный Карабах это де факто Армения! Сбить невооруженный  вертолет еще ТО геройство ...

----------


## Alex1979

> Прецеденты с нарушением воздушного пространства РФ на границе этим летом были- уходили целыми. Если бы углубился из приграничной зоны вглубь территории, принуждали бы к посадке и разбирались бы после. Вероятнее всего и борт и пилота(ов) вернули бы, если борт не применял оружие. В случае открытия огня- наверняка сбивали бы. В статье выше ещё говорится о том, что к месту падения подойти не давали- обстреливали. Не терпелось пострелять - вот и сбили. Боевые действия- лучший способ прикрыть дыры в экономике и поскакать от радости. Пример - полгода войны на Донбассе и пр.


Скажите это всем корейским бортам которые были сбиты российскими военными.

----------


## Alex1979

> Нагорный Карабах это де факто Армения! Сбить невооруженный  вертолет еще ТО геройство ...


Боевой вертолет, боевой!!!!

----------


## Alex1979

> Здесь не азербайджанский националистический митинг! Словесный понос приберегите для своих приятелей, торгующих фруктами на российских рынках. 
> Нагорный Карабах - это часть Армении. И не нужно здесь бла-бла разводить


Как хорошо что это не вам решать кому что делать и какая территория кому принадлежит. Для этого существуют более адекватные люди в правительстве.

----------


## Alex1979

Минобороны Азербайджана обнародовало фотографии военного вертолета сбитого на линии соприкосновения азербайджанских и армянских ВС.

Как сообщили АПА в пресс-службе министерства, по уточненным данным, 12 ноября два вертолета Ми-24, принадлежащих ВВС Армении, обстреляла боевые позиции передовой линии обороны.

Ответным огнем один из вертолетов был сбит, другой был вынужден покинуть зону огня.

----------


## Mig

> Как хорошо что это не вам решать кому что делать и какая территория кому принадлежит. Для этого существуют более адекватные люди в правительстве.


Если бы в Азербайджане у власти были бы адекватные люди, то они не допустили бы проигрыша войны с Арменией... Старая восточная мудрость гласит: сколько раз не сказать "халва", но во рту слаще не станет. Можно сколько угодно говорить, что Карабах - это территория Азербайджана. Но ФАКТ остается ФАКТОМ: Карабах - это исконно армянская территория, которая и ныне де-факто принадлежит Армении. И будет Армении принадлежать, сколько раз слово "халва" не повторили бы в Баку

----------


## OKA

> Скажите это всем корейским бортам которые были сбиты российскими военными.


Это когда "российские военные " сбивали "корейские борта" ? И сколько бортов-то "корейских" сбили, если уж быть точным?
 С памятью-то всё в порядке? Азербайджанцы в составе ВС СССР тогда вполне присутствовали и служили большой стране вместе с другими нациями. Или всё свалить на прошлое и кровавый Сталин во всём виноват, заодно с Россией? Чем бы жили сейчас под турками да англичанами без СССР? Ботинки им чистили бы вместо собственной независимой страны.  


На приведённых мутных фото видно (предположительно) подбитый горящий вертолёт и рядом ещё один. Если они кого-то обстреливали, при нынешнем распространении фото-видеотехники сеть должна быть переполнена роликами заинтересованных сторон...

----------


## Mig

> Представьте такую ситуацию, сосед вломился в вашу квартиру не без помощи и поддержки "старшего брата". Поменял там замки и не выходит оттуда, пользуется всеми благами вашей уютной квартиры. Как вам такой де факто? Устраивает? Думаю что нет. А то что армян всего лишь 200 лет тому назад пересилили на Кавказ говорит об искусственно созданной проблемой, в последствии искусственно созданной Армении на исконно наших землях.


Я вам  отвечаю последний раз: Карабах - исконно армянская территория. Он был и будет армянским. И все, дискуссия окончена!
А будете продолжать свое бла-бла про соседей и т.д. - т.е. нарушать правила НАШЕГО РОССИЙСКОГО ФОРУМА, буду просить админов отправить вас в рил-онли отдохнуть за нарушение правил нашего форума.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Тема нарушает правила форума, в частности пункт 



> 6. Категорически запрещены сообщения, содержащие:
> - пропаганду фашизма, расизма, разжигающие национальную и религиозную рознь.
> - политическую агитацию и пропаганду.



Тема закрыта.
Сообщения, нарушающие правила, удалены.
Участнику Alex1979 вынесено предупреждение.
Участнику Mig: просьба вести обсуждение в корректной форме и избегать оскорбительных выражений.

Тема открыта.

----------


## AC

> Своя территория, хотим сбиваем. Кто нам помешает? Как бы поступили российские военные если бы их воздушное пространство нарушит вертолет Украины? Аааа? Думаю сбили бы и прикурили.


Вертолеты Украины регулярно "нарушают" наше воздушное пространство... Мы их не сбиваем!  :Smile: 
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## AC

> Я вам  отвечаю последний раз: Карабах - исконно армянская территория. Он был и будет армянским. И все, дискуссия окончена!
> А будете продолжать свое бла-бла про соседей и т.д. - т.е. нарушать правила НАШЕГО РОССИЙСКОГО ФОРУМА, буду просить админов отправить вас в рил-онли отдохнуть за нарушение правил нашего форума.


НАША РОССИЯ (не считая разных форумов) не признаёт Карабах армянской территорией (даже не исконно армянской не признаёт)...

----------


## Антоха

> НАША РОССИЯ (не считая разных форумов) не признаёт Карабах армянской территорией (даже не исконно армянской не признаёт)...


предлагаю оставить в покое тему Карабаха. Она ибо она ни как не относится к ВВС Азербайджана. Более того, то что там сбит вертолёт не ВВС Азербайджана, тоже не относится к этой теме. Предлагаю всё это потереть начиная с сообщения №355, а Alex1979 прошу больше не использовать эту площадку для агитации.

----------


## AC

> предлагаю оставить в покое тему Карабаха...


Согласен: сложный международный вопрос: пусть тт. Путин и Алиев его решают с тов. армянами...
Мне же бы хотелось узнать (по возможности) только бортовой номер сбитого Ми-24 -- реестр у меня... (???)

----------


## Alex1979

> Мне же бы хотелось узнать (по возможности) только бортовой номер сбитого Ми-24 -- реестр у меня... (???)


Есть только информация о пилоте в контакте. Может это как то поможет? Этот вертолет был приписан к 15-й вертолетной базе, дислоцированной на военном аэродроме «Эребуни» ВС Армении вблизи Еревана. При этом все три члена экипажа сбитого Ми-24 были офицерами ВВС Армении.

----------


## Alex1979



----------


## OKA

> 



И давно там турецкие F-16 на вооружении? Готовятся подержанные к поставкам в ВВС Азербайджана ?

----------


## Alex1979

> И давно там турецкие F-16 на вооружении? Готовятся подержанные к поставкам в ВВС Азербайджана ?


Давно и навсегда!

----------


## OKA

> Давно и навсегда!


Вот свезло, так свезло))

----------


## Mig

фотоальбом, достойный ученика начальной школы из глухого горного аула

----------


## Alex1979

> фотоальбом, достойный ученика начальной школы из глухого горного аула


 Опять желчи прибавилось, некуда девать?

----------


## Mig

спасибо за беспокойство. С желчью у меня все норм. А вот я беспокоюсь о вашем интеллектуальном развитии. В советские годы был журнал для детей младшего школьного возраста, в котором было много-много рисунков и фото и мало-мало текста. Этот  журнала назывался "Мурзилка". А вы в 2015 году постите такую "мурзилку". Наверное забыв, что посетители данного форума давно вышли из младшего школьного возраста...

----------


## OKA

> ... А вот я беспокоюсь о вашем интеллектуальном развитии. В советские годы был журнал для детей младшего школьного возраста, в котором было много-много рисунков и фото и мало-мало текста. Этот  журнала назывался "Мурзилка". А вы в 2015 году постите такую "мурзилку". Наверное забыв, что посетители данного форума давно вышли из младшего школьного возраста...


Ну сами-то фото познавательны были бы в плане "состоялось очередное совместное учение... " и т.д. 
Или например "визит блоггеров " на н-скую базу ВВС..."  . 
И при этом постились бы фото события, как делает Ю.Лямин : Юрий Лямин - Третий день учений иранской армии 
А "виляние хвостиком" от вида могучей перемоги, в стиле бандерСМИ действительно смешно. Накал патриотичских эмоций зашкаливает. Посты про сбитый карабахский вертолёт это явно показали.

----------


## Alex1979

Два сапога пара, была еще одна калоша... что-то запаздывает)

----------


## OKA

> Два сапога пара, была еще одна калоша... что-то запаздывает)


Это всё, что есть сказать по теме "ВВС Азербайджана" ?  :Biggrin: 
Это всё, что есть сказать по схеме построения постов, например как у Ю.Лямина? 
Ну тогда до бесконечности : два сапога-пара, четыре сапога-две пары и т.д.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mig

> Два сапога пара, была еще одна калоша... что-то запаздывает)


а у меня вопрос к админам: не пора власть употребить в отношении этого участника, который сеет на нашем ресурсе ксенофобию, пропагандирует национализм, оскорбляет других участников и активно способствует флуду???

----------


## Alex1979

> а у меня вопрос к админам: не пора власть употребить в отношении этого участника, который сеет на нашем ресурсе ксенофобию, пропагандирует национализм, оскорбляет других участников и активно способствует флуду???


Во первых не я начал эту полемику. Не нравятся фотки, не смотрите! Не знал что в этих фотографиях есть что-то что вас оскорбляет. Оскорблять начали вы меня, а не я вас. А насчет интеллекта, видно по вашим полные ксенофобии и оскорблений примитивным постам и  в адрес других участников форума. Не пойму, почему такая агрессия, что за нападки, может успокоитесь наконец! Выпейте валерьянки или обратитесь к специалистам. Они ваши нервишки поправят.

----------


## Alex1979

Запуск.

----------


## OKA

> Запуск.


Это выхлоп)) 

Вот запуск : 




Ну или вот : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsQOpD4TIZM 

))

----------


## Pilot

Алекс, а можно здесь информацию о ВВС Азербайджана, а просто фотоотчеты в профильной теме?

----------


## Alex1979

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpqL...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Alex1979

Из архива) Миг-25

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gCKR_ebA4pU

----------


## Alex1979

Поймал момент)

----------


## Alex1979

Турецкие истребители прибыли в Азербайджан - фото — Haqqin

Турецкие истребители прибыли в Азербайджан 
28 Августа 2015, 11:26

Очередная группа авиационных средств Вооруженных сил Турции, которая, согласно плану ежегодного военного сотрудничества между Азербайджаном и Турцией, примет участие в совместных тактических учениях TurAz Qartalı-2015, прибыла в Азербайджан, сообщает пресс-служба Министерства обороны.



Как сообщили в министерстве, в учениях будут задействованы более 30 единиц авиатехники Вооруженных сил Азербайджана и Турции, в том числе МиГ-29, истребители F-16, Су-25, бомбардировщик F-4E, военно-транспортные самолеты C-130 Herkules, вертолеты Mи-35, Ми-17, Сикорский UH-60, спасательный Cougar AS532.

В ходе учений будут отработаны поручения по планированию совместной деятельности Военно-воздушных сил двух стран, изучению возможностей взаимодействия и боевого согласования, выполнению поисково-спасательных мероприятий, в том числе уничтожению наземных целей с воздуха.  

Авиационные средства продолжают прибывать.

----------


## Alex1979

В Азербайджане проведена церемония открытия центра подготовки пилотов ВВС. Министр обороны Азербайджана Закир Гасанов ознакомился с тренажерным центром подготовки экипажей вертолетов Mi-35, встретился с молодыми пилотами, передает Vesti.Az со ссылкой на пресс-службу Минобороны.

Затем министр осмотрел ангары, сделал соответствующие распоряжения. Министр З.Гасанов ознакомился с новым банно-прачечно-котельным комплексом, провел инспекцию строительства трех 50-квартирных зданий для семейных военнослужащих.

Фотки по ссылке.
В Азербайджане проведена церемония открытия центра подготовки пилотов ВВС - ФОТОСЕССИЯ | Vesti.az | Главные новости Азербайджана | Новости Азербайджана

----------


## Alex1979

Турция поставит в Азербайджан 60 боевых ударных вертолетов AgustaWestland-TAI, передают турецкие СМИ. Сумма контракта – $3 миллиарда.



В 2007 году итало-британская компания AgustaWestland выиграла турецкий тендер ATAK (Attack and Tactical Reconnaissance Helicopters) на лицензионное производство 51 вертолёта на базе AW129 для турецкой армии. Стоимость контракта составила $2,7 миллиарда.

Соглашение предусматривало возможность увеличить количество выпускаемых вертолётов до 91 единицы. Производством занялась компания Turkish Aerospace Industries.

AgustaWestland-TAI оснащаются бортовым оборудованием турецкой фирмы Aselsan: система связи, бортовой компьютер, приборы навигации и сенсоры, тепловизионная система прицеливания и наблюдения AselFLIR-300T, радар Mildar. На AgustaWestland-TAİ предусмотрена установка ракет Umtas турецкой компании Roketsan.

Вертолет оснащен тремя 20-миллиметровыми пушками, управляемыми ракетами класса «воздух – земля» и «воздух – воздух», блоками неуправляемых 80-миллиметровых ракет. Также на вертолете можно будет разместить дополнительное вооружение.

Помимо турецкой армии, ударные вертолеты AgustaWestland-TAI поступят на вооружение азербайджанской армии. По сообщениям турецких СМИ, Турция поставит в Азербайджан 60 боевых машин.

Турция начинает поставки боевых ударных вертолетов в Азербайджан — Haqqin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9M2SXVaKGY

----------


## lindr

*Хм. вертолеты как всегда получат пограничники?*

Да, ваши пограничники уже самые сильные в регионе, если не в мире )))

Оно и понятно: договор об ограничении обычных вооружений никто не отменял, а квота похоже давно выбрана.

Остается только порадоваться, граница теперь будет точно на замке.

Кстати СССР лишние машины переводил в ВМФ, может туда и ваши туда поставят?... ну так сугубо для приличия.

----------


## Alex1979

> Кстати СССР лишние машины переводил в ВМФ, может туда и ваши туда поставят?... ну так сугубо для приличия.


А также можно в колхозы определить, якобы для опрыскивания полей))))

----------


## Alex1979

«Руслан» взлетел из Армении.

15 ноября тяжелый транспортный самолет ВКС России Ан-124 «Руслан», который поднялся в воздух с аэродрома в Гюмри, Армения, и по всей вероятности направлялся в Россию, спустя некоторое время после взлета был вынужден вернуться назад, поскольку Азербайджан запретил вход самолета в свое воздушное пространство, сообщает voskanapat.info.

Как передает Oxu.Az, информация об этом была опубликована в авиационном блоге mil_avia.

К публикации блога прикреплена также запись радиопереговоров пилота самолета с диспетчером аэродрома в Гюмри.

Согласно записи, пилот сообщает, что вынужден вернуться на аэродром вылета, поскольку «военный сектор Азербайджана запретил вход в зону».

Напомним, что в городе Гюмри Армении дислоцирована 102-ая российская военная база, материально-техническое обеспечение которого осуществляется в основном воздушным путем.

Аудио:
https://soundcloud.com/mil-avia/8203...diverted-gumry

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

В соседней ветке уважаемый GK21 определил самолеты на фотографиях как
МиГ-21бис

..и МиГ-21СМ

В связи с этим у меня возник ряд вопросов.
1.Не знают ли уважаемые эксперты откуда эти МиГи у Азербайджана? 
2.Не знают ли уважаемые эксперты были ли МиГи на аэр.Далляр на момент вывода войск СНГ в 1992 году?
3.Не знают ли уважаемые эксперты кто на Украине эксплуатировал МиГ-21СМ в 1991-92 году?
4.Не знают ли уважаемые эксперты кто в Узбекистане эксплуатировал МиГ-21бис в 1991-92 году?

----------


## Alex1979

В соответствии с годовым планом военного сотрудничества между Азербайджаном и Турцией группа военнослужащих ВС Азербайджана отправились на авиабазу в турецкий город Конья для участия в учениях “TURAZ Şahini – 2016”, сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны.

Совместные учения ВВС двух стран пройдут с 7 по 25 марта.

Во вторых по счету совместных военных учениях будут задействованы 3 истребителя MIG-29, 3 штурмовика SU-25 и военно-транспортные самолеты ИЛ-76 ВС Азербайджана.







Азербайджанские пилоты и истребители отправились в Турцию — Haqqin

----------


## Alex1979

Продолжаются совместные летно-тактические учения ВВС Азербайджана и Турции TURAZ Şahini–2016, сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны Азербайджана.

По сценарию учений, пилоты ВВС Азербайджана и Турции выполнили ознакомительные полеты.

До полетов для пилотов был организован брифинг, на котором обсуждены погодные условия и некоторые технические вопросы.

Затем турецкие пилоты совершили полеты на истребителях МиГ-29 и штурмовиках Су-25, а азербайджанские военные пилоты - на истребителях F-16.

Haqqin.az

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=F4ac_w...me_continue=87

----------


## Pilot

Армения заявила о сбитом вертолете Азербайджана. В Карабахе армия Азербайджана предприняла попытку наступления.

----------


## Казанец

Наверное турки подбросили азерам какой-нибудь техники, советников и пообещали поддержку. Моральную. Вот те и возбудились.

----------


## Pilot

Армения уточнила - сбит вертолет типа Ми-24 и упал восточней горы Мрав

----------


## Pilot

Говорят,сбили второй вертолет и два беспилотника

----------


## Pilot

Азербайджан признал потерю одного вертолета

----------


## Казанец

Интересно, а чьего производства беспилотники? Наши, израильские, натовские, иранские? Ну не чуркские же...

----------


## KURYER

> Интересно, а чьего производства беспилотники? Наши, израильские, натовские, иранские?


БПЛА Thunder B израильского производства ВС Азербайджана

----------


## Pilot

еще фото

----------


## Pilot

сбитый вертолет

----------


## KURYER

Добавлю фото:

----------


## Nazar

Хочется поздравить ПВОшников Армении с успехами. Но и потери армянской стороны уже около 20 человек.

----------


## Pilot

не известны потери Азербайджана. По словам Армении 200 человек. Реально меньше, но не мало. одна РДГ точно. Еще есть фото погибших в поле.

----------


## lindr

Похоже завалили Ми-24G

Техничка - белые буквы на красном фоне, плюс боекомплект.

http://www.ordtech-industries.com/2p...um/20x139.html

----------


## LansE293

> Армения уточнила - сбит вертолет типа Ми-24 и упал восточней горы Мрав


Стало известно, что около 12:30 противовоздушные силы Армии обороны Арцаха в юго-восточном направлении сбили еще один вертолет противника, а в северо-восточном направлении – еще два беспилотных летательных аппарата.
Армия обороны Арцаха уничтожила 3 танка, 2 БПЛА и еще 1 вертолет | Разм.инфо
Первая вертушка, судя по фото, несла украинские ПТУР Барьер. На фото БК с маркировкой.

----------


## Pilot

Перестрелка в зоне карабахского конфликта, где в субботу произошли боестолкновение сторон с применением авиации, бронетехники и артиллерии, прекратилась, сообщил в субботу руководитель пресс-службы Минобороны Азербайджана Вагиф Даргяхлы.

----------


## APKAH

> Хочется поздравить ПВОшников Армении с успехами. Но и потери армянской стороны уже около 20 человек.


Хочется спросить кто же надоумил и что за это пообещал президенту Азербайджана, начать заведомо проигрышную бойню? Зачем этот нелепая попытка? Расчитывают на помощь Эрдогана? Но ведь Нагорный Карабах при сегодняшней России им не забрать у армян даже с помощью Турции. В 1992-1994 годах разве не поняли что-ли..? Видимо историю свою позабыли...Поглядим на ближайшие заявления высших должностных лиц обеих стран...

----------


## Nazar

> Хочется спросить кто же надоумил и что за это пообещал президенту Азербайджана, начать заведомо проигрышную бойню? Зачем этот нелепая попытка? Расчитывают на помощь Эрдогана? Но ведь Нагорный Карабах при сегодняшней России им не забрать у армян даже с помощью Турции. В 1992-1994 годах разве не поняли что-ли..? Видимо историю свою позабыли...Поглядим на ближайшие заявления высших должностных лиц обеих стран...


А это надо у Керри спросить, с которым Алиев за пару часов до начала боевых действий, в Вашингтоне лобызался и ручкался.

----------


## Иваныч

> А это надо у Керри спросить, с которым Алиев за пару часов до начала боевых действий, в Вашингтоне лобызался и ручкался.


Я то всё думал, кто нам поможет вернуться к схеме "СССР"?
Ответ всплывает.
Заграница нам поможет "воссоздать" "СССР", ну никак не получится морозить конфликты до бесконечности, Украина хороший пример.
Конечно, лучше-бы вновь ситуацию разрядить, чтобы нам не делать выбор, в одной Москве не менее 1млн. азербайджанцев.

----------


## Let_nab

Вот тут репортаж с фото\видео обновляется - Карабах 02.04.2016 - Вечер: amarok_man

----------


## KURYER

> Первая вертушка, судя по фото, несла украинские ПТУР Барьер. На фото БК с маркировкой.


Один из трёх: 300; 301 или 302 модернизированных в Конотопе:





> ...Поглядим на ближайшие заявления высших должностных лиц обеих стран...


Заявление посла Азербайджана в России как бы внушает:



> ​Посол Азербайджана в России Полад Бюльбюль-оглы заявил, что Азербайджан готов к военному решению карабахского конфликта.
> «22 года идут попытки мирного решения этого конфликта. Ну сколько же можно? Мы готовы к мирному решению вопроса. Но если не будет решаться мирным путем, то будем решать военным путем», — заявил дипломат.

----------


## Nazar

> Заявление посла Азербайджана в России как бы внушает:


Ну да, просто очень хочется решить вопрос в свою пользу, наплевав на мнение живущих в регионе людей.

----------


## LansE293

Сбитый азербайджанский вертолет *МИ-24G бн 305*
Видео прессконференции


Фото документов (карты, записная книжка, САРПП-12) и краткое описание на русском тут
Информационная подборка взята отсюда

----------


## Alex1979



----------


## Pilot

Баку. 27 сентября. ИНТНЕРФАКС-АВН - Холдинг "Вертолеты России" и азербайджанское авиапредприятие Silk Way Helicopter Services подписали на открывшейся во вторник в Баку выставке "ADEX-2016" соглашение об открытии в Азербайджане сервисного центра по ремонту вертолетов российского производства типа Ми-8/17.

"В рамках подписанного соглашения стороны договорились о создании совместного предприятия по организации сервисного центра на базе Silk Way Helicopter Services, где будет осуществляться капитальный ремонт гражданских вертолетов типа Ми-8/17, эксплуатирующихся в Азербайджане", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы холдинга "Вертолеты России", распространенном на выставке.

В сообщении приводятся слова заместителя генерального директора холдинга "Вертолеты России" по послепродажному обслуживаю Игоря Чечикова, который заявил на церемонии подписания соглашения, что "Азербайджан - один из ключевых эксплуатантов вертолетов российского производства на территории СНГ. По его словам, именно этим обстоятельством обусловлено решение об открытии сервисного центра в этой стране.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Азербайджан решил вернуться к идее закупки истребителей JF-17 Thunder пакистанского производства. Об этом пишет издание Quwa со ссылкой на авиационного эксперта Алана Уорнеса.

Как отмечает Quwa, в октябре, во время трехдневного визита пакистанского премьера Наваза Шарифа в Баку, активно обсуждался вопрос военно-технического сотрудничества двух стран, в том числе проекты по совместному производству авиатехники. В начале ноября Азербайджан и Пакистан подписали двухстороннее соглашение по военно-техническому сотрудничеству.

Впервые о намерении Азербайджана купить эти самолеты стало известно в ноябре 2011 года. С тех пор идея неоднократно исчезала и возобновлялась, в частности, с начала 2016 года сообщения о скором заключении контракта участились.

JF-17 Thunder — пакистанское обозначение китайского истребителя FC-1 Xiaolong. Машина разрабатывалась в первую очередь для оснащения пакистанских ВВС (и с прицелом на производство в Пакистане), а также в качестве дешевого многоцелевого самолета для стран третьего мира, имеющих на вооружении устаревшие реактивные машины второго и третьего поколения (таких как МиГ-19, МиГ-21, F-5, Mirage III, J-7, Q-5).

Самолет представляет собой предельное развитие семейства самолетов МиГ-21 (J-7 в Китае), оснащенное современным радиоэлектронным оборудованием и способное применять широкий спектр управляемого вооружения (в основном китайского и американского производства). Специалисты относят самолет к поколению «3+». Одноместная машина максимальной взлетной массой до 12,5 тонн развивает скорость до 1,6 Маха и несет до 3600 килограммов боевой нагрузки на семи узлах подвески.

Двигатель самолета — российский РД-93, в дальнейшем планируется установка китайского WS-13, созданного на основе ознакомления с российскими изделиями семейства РД-33. Россия в 2010 году выступала против реэкспорта РД-93 из Пакистана, полагая оснащаемый им JF-17 конкурентом своей авиатехнике, в частности, в странах СНГ.

В данный момент около 100 машин типа JF-17 передано на вооружение пакистанских ВВС и еще 16 — в ВВС Мьянмы. Ведутся переговоры по поставкам этих самолетов в Нигерию."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/11/28/thunder/

----------


## Pilot

БАКУ, 10 мая - РИА Новости, Вугар Гасанов. Презентация учебно-тренировочного реактивного самолета нового поколения "M-346" состоялась на авиабазе ВВС Азербайджана, сообщает пресс-служба минобороны страны.

"На одной из авиабаз ВВС Азербайджана в среду состоялась презентация учебно- тренировочного реактивного самолета нового поколения "M-346" производства итальянской компании Leonardo Aircraft", - говорится в сообщении.

Сообщается, что после осмотра самолета руководством министерства были подробно представлены его технико-тактические особенности, а также информация о его эксплуатационных и других качествах.

----------


## Panda-9

Странно, при разводе по программе АЕМ/Як-130 вроде ж рынки были поделены и СНГ оставалось за Россией. Или срок действия того соглашения уже истек?

----------


## Djoker

> БАКУ, 10 мая - РИА Новости, Вугар Гасанов. Презентация учебно-тренировочного реактивного самолета нового поколения "M-346" состоялась на авиабазе ВВС Азербайджана, сообщает пресс-служба минобороны страны.


Фото:
http://mod.gov.az/ru/news/sostoyalas...sil-18522.html

----------


## Djoker

> *Уничтожен зенитно-ракетный комплекс «ОСА» Армении*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Армения продолжает провокационную деятельность с целью обострения ситуации на линии фронта.
> 
> 15-го мая на Физулинско-Ходжевендском направлении фронта зенитно-ракетный комплекс «ОСА» противовоздушных войск Армении был выведен военнослужащими на новую позицию, где была совершена попытка взять под контроль воздушное пространство.
> 
> ...


http://mod.gov.az/ru/news/unichtozhe...ont-18557.html

----------


## OKA

> ..С целью предотвращения угрозы летательным аппаратам Азербайджана и подавления активности противника, зенитно-ракетный комплекс «ОСА» и транспортно-заряжающая машина были полностью выведены из строя огнем, личный состав был уничтожен...


А чем зенитчиков накрыли?


Придётся дополнить таким сообщ. :

" 15 мая 2017 г. ВС Азербайджана с помощью ПТУР «Спайк» уничтожили 9К33 ЗРК «Оса-АКМ» ПВО Армении

15 мая 2017 г. на Физулинско-Ходжевендском направлении фронта зенитно-ракетный комплекс 9К33 «Оса-АКМ» противовоздушных войск Армении был выведен на новую позицию, где была совершена попытка взять под контроль воздушное пространство.
С целью предотвращения угрозы летательным аппаратам Азербайджана и подавления активиности противника, зенитно-ракетный комплекс «Оса» и транспортно-заряжающая машина были полностью выведены из строя огнем, личный состав был уничтожен.
Следует отметить, что зенитно-ракетный комплекс «Оса», экипаж которого состоит из 5 военнослужащих, способен обнаруживать и отслеживать воздушную цель в радиусе 45 километров, а также уничтожать ее на расстоянии 9 километров."

http://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/623935.html

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщается на странице Рakistan Defence в социальной сети www.facebook.com , 27 июля 2017 года командующий ВВС Азербайджана генерал-лейтенант Рамиз Тахиров в Исламабаде подписал контракт на закупку для ВВС Азербайджана десяти легких поршневых учебно-тренировочных самолетов начальной подготовки MFI-395 Super Mushshak пакистанского производства у их производителя – пакистанского государственного авиапромышленного объединения Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (РАС).



(с) www.facebook.com/pakistanidefence

Комментарий bmpd. Самолет MFI-395 Super Mushshak является улучшенной версией шведского учебного самолета Saab MFI-17 Supporter, производившегося РАС по лицензии под названием Mushshak на своем головном предприятии в Камра с 1981 года. Выпуск усовершенствованного варианта Super Mushshak ведется РАС с 1995 года.

Азербайджан стал десятым известным иностранным покупателем самолета Super Mushshak, достаточно популярного в развивающихся "мусульманских" странах. До настоящего времени Пакистаном было продано за рубеж около 160 самолетов Super Mushshak , включая поставки в Иран (25), Саудовскую Аравию (20), Оман (восемь), Сирию (шесть), частной южноафриканской компании Uni Group Holdings (Pvt) Ltd (пять), реализуемые сейчас контракты на поставку десяти самолетов в Нигерию и восьми в Катар, заключенный в 2016 году контракт на поставку 52 самолетов в Турцию (с локальной сборкой), и находящийся в неопределенном статусе заказ Ирака 2014 года на 20 самолетов.



Учебно-тренировочный самолет PAC MFI-395 Super Mushshak (бортовой номер 385) ВВС Пакистана (с) asian-defence.net "

Азербайджан закупает десять пакистанских учебно-тренировочных самолетов Super Mushshak - bmpd

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщает израильский веб-ресурс NEWSru.co.il :: Новости Израиля и мира. События на Ближнем Востоке. Фоторепортажи. со ссылкой на публикацию газеты "Маарив а-Шавуа", министерство обороны Израиля проводит проверку информации о том, что операторы израильской компании Aeronautics Defense Systems отказались демонстрировать возможности новой беспилотной техники, поставляемой Азербайджану, на армянских целях.

Автор публикации в газете "Маарив а-Шавуа" Йоси Мельман пишет, что соответствующая жалоба была подана в министерство обороны Израиля. В компании Aeronautics Defense Systems обвинения отвергают.

Согласно указанному источнику, инцидент произошел более месяца назад, когда в Баку прибыла делегация Aeronautics Defense Systems с целью обсуждения нового контракта на поставку беспилотных летательных аппаратов, в том числе так называемых барражирующих боеприпасов. В публикации сказано, что азербайджанские военные попросили, чтобы возможности новой техники были продемонстрированы в ходе реальных боевых действий против армянской армии, и получили отказ. В статье утверждается, что министерство обороны Азербайджана рассчитывало опубликовать телетрансляцию этой атаки, чтобы показать мощь своих вооруженных сил.

"Маарив" напоминает, что, в соответствии с правилами министерства обороны Израиля, израильские поставщики вооружений не имеют права прямо или косвенно участвовать в боевых действиях на территории других стран, если нет особого распоряжения минобороны (которое дается крайне редко).

По сведениям "Маарива", на работников израильской компании, отказавшихся демонстрировать возможности беспилотников в ходе реальных действий против армянских военных, пытались оказать давление руководители делегации, но операторы не подчинились. В итоге, попытка применения этих БПЛА не привела к каким-либо жертвам, хотя цель и была поражена. Один из операторов, ответивших отказом на требование управлять барражирующим боеприпасом при атаке на армянских военных, позже уволился из компании, а второй собирается вскоре уволиться, пишет газета.

В министерстве обороны Израиля заявили: "Обычно министерство не дает комментариев по поводу оборонного экспорта. Информация проверяется соответствующими структурами в министерстве".

Пресс-служба компании Aeronautics Defense Systems категорически отвергла содержащиеся в жалобе утверждения и заявила: "Компания поставляет свою продукцию клиентам в 50 странах мира, исключительно в соответствии с лицензиями отдела контроля над оборонным экспортом в министерстве обороны". В заявлении подчеркивается, что оперативное управление всегда осуществляется покупателем и находится полностью в его ответственности. "Компания Aeronautics никогда не осуществляет демонстрации на живых целях. То же самое относится и к данному случаю", – говорится в заявлении.

Как сообщалось ранее, в начале 2017 года на предприятии "AZAD системз" азербайджанского производственного объединения "Шарг" было запущено лицензионное производство самонаводящихся барражирующих боеприпасов "Зарба". По сути речь идет о БПЛА "Орбитер-1К" израильской компании Aeronautics Defense Systems с боевой частью.

"Орбитер-1К" создан на базе разведывательного мини-БПЛА "Орбитер-2" и впервые был показан в 2015 году в ходе Парижского авиасалона. От своего прототипа барражирующий боеприпас отличается увеличенным крылом для повышения маневренности и небольшим увеличением фюзеляжа для компенсации массы боевой части в носовой части.

БПЛА-камикадзе "Орбитер-1K" предназначен для борьбы с пехотой и легкобронированной подвижной и неподвижной техникой противника. Боеприпас способен обнаружить цель в заданном районе, сопровождать ее и уничтожить по команде оператора в любое время суток. Для этого БПЛА оснащен оптико-электронной системой наблюдения в видимом и инфракрасном диапазонах и управления полетом, которая обеспечивает ручное пилотирование аппарата или автоматическое барражирование по программе.

БПЛА "Орбитер-1К" может действовать на дальность до 100 км со скоростью около 130 км/ч на высотах до 5500 м в течение 2-3 часов. Цель поражается осколочно-фугасной боевой частью массой 2,5 кг (4000 вольфрамовых шариков), при взрыве которой образуется облако осколков с радиусом до 25 м. Подрыв может осуществляться в воздухе, с временной задержкой и при контакте с целью. Взлетает БПЛА при помощи катапульты, садится при помощи парашюта и надувной камеры.

В ходе полета оператор обнаружив цель переводит БПЛА в режим пикирования. Аппарат имеет малую акустическую заметность и может быть обнаружен за 2 с до поражения цели. При необходимости атака цели может быть отменена, а аппарат возвращен к месту старта. Мобильность применения БПЛА планируется обеспечить путем размещения аппарата на борту бронемашины "К1-Зарба".

По словам российского эксперта в области беспилотных систем Дениса Федутинова, Азербайджан на протяжении последних лет активно ведет закупки различных систем БПЛА, а также сборочное производство некоторых из них непосредственно в стране. "Прежде всего, это продукция израильских компаний, среди которых, помимо упомянутой Aeronautics, также Israel Aerospace Industries, Elbit Systems и BlueBird Aero Systems", – пояснил Д.Федутинов."

Израильские операторы БЛА отказались атаковать армян по просьбе азербайджанцев - bmpd

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Мой друг, автор всех фото про ВВС.


А нет ли у вашего друга,уважаемого Вугара Ибадова,хороших фото азербайджанских МиГ-21?

----------


## OKA

" Азербайджан приобретает новое вооружение у Израиля

Министерство обороны Израиля сообщило, что на вооружение ВВС Армии обороны поступил модернизированный всепогодный тактический беспилотный летательный аппарат (БПЛА) Hermes 900, разработанный компанией Elbit Systems, сообщает haqqin.az со ссылкой на 2-ой израильский телеканал.

https://vk.com/away.php?to=http%3A%2...761224&cc_key=

По сообщению израильских СМИ, одним из первых зарубежных покупателей модернизированного БПЛА Hermes 900 станет Азербайджан. Отметим, что в 2008 году на вооружение азербайджанских ВВС поступили 12 БПЛА Hermes 450, а в 2016 году – 15 БПЛА Hermes 900. Об этом, в частности, говорилось в отчете Стокгольмского института исследования проблем мира (SIPRI) за 2016 год.

По сведениям израильских СМИ, процесс передачи модернизированного Hermes 900 на вооружение израильской армии был начат еще летом 2014 года, во время антитеррористической операции «Нерушимая скала». Судя по опубликованной информации, этот БПЛА был впервые испытан в боевых условиях 15 июля 2014 года. Какая задача при этом была поставлена, не сообщается.

Израильские офицеры, работающие с Hermes 900, заявили, что по сравнению с предшественником возможности этого БПЛА можно оценивать как «квантовый скачок», учитывая его боевые возможности, широкий спектр полезных нагрузок и датчиков, а также другие параметры. Модернизированный БПЛА Hermes 900 оснащается системой спутниковой связи, оптико-электронными системами наблюдения, РЛС с синтезированием апертуры, РЛС индикации движущихся целей, инфракрасными датчиками, лазерным целеуказателем-дальномером, средствами радиоэлектронной борьбы, а также системой обмена данными, позволяющей передавать в центр управления изображение в режиме реального времени. Беспилотник имеет модульную конструкцию, что позволяет оперативно менять основные компоненты и сенсоры БПЛА. Управление осуществляется оператором через спутник с наземного пункта управления.

Hermes 900 имеет высокую дальность полета и предназначен для ведения наблюдения, патрулирования с воздуха, разведки. Как опция предусмотрена возможность оснащения аппарата ударными комплексами.

Цифровая система управления с двухсторонней системой передачи данных осуществляется с помощью универсальной наземной станции, единой для всех БПЛА семейства Hermes. Таким образом, благодаря унификации, один оператор может управлять полетом всеми моделями БПЛА Hermes. Аппарат одинаково успешно способен патрулировать сухопутные границы и морские акватории, совершать полеты на высоте до девяти тысяч метров и нести полезную нагрузку массой до 350 килограммов."

Азербайджан приобретает новое вооружение у Израиля: diana_mihailova

----------


## Alex1979

Самолеты F-16 Военно-воздушных сил Турции прибыли в Азербайджан для участия в совместных учениях TurAz Qartalı-2017, сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны Азербайджана.

В учениях, которые пройдут в Азербайджане с 18-го по 30-е сентября, участвует до 30-ти авиационных средств ВВС Азербайджана и Турции, состоящих из самолетов МиГ-29, F-16, Су-25, C-130 Herkules, CASA CN-235 и вертолетов Ми-35, Ми-17 и Sikorsky S-70.

https://haqqin.az/news/110791

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=1bzUsk9-qtM

----------


## Alex1979

Продолжаются полеты боевых самолетов Военно-воздушных сил Азербайджана и Турции на совместных летно-тактических учениях “TurAz Qartalı - 2017”, передает Vesti.Az со ссылкой на пресс-службу Минобороны Азербайджана.

В ходе учений военная авиация двух стран проводит полеты с целью выполнить задания по планированию совместной деятельности, изучению возможностей взаимодействия по проведению операций и боевой координации, проведению поисково-спасательных мероприятий, уничтожению наземных целей с нанесением ударов с воздуха, а также другие задачи.

ВВС Азербайджана и Турции выполняют боевые задачи - ВИДЕО | Vesti.az | Главные новости Азербайджана | Новости Азербайджана

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=V675pBol53k

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA



----------


## Djoker



----------


## boyan

> 


Эх, а ведь в начале были как белый-белый барашек, а выбрали цвет ни туда ни сюда.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> 


Странно, что не видно турецко-италовских A-129 ))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## dagger

Последние исправленные версии того, что я наковырял:
Ударные вертолеты Ми-24 и Ми-35 Азербайджана, Ч-1  Ударные вертолеты Ми-24 из состава 1-й эскадрильи Армейской Авиации Азербайджана | Militarizm
Ми-35М Азербайджана — тайная жизнь ударных вертолетов. Ч-2 Ми-35М Азербайджана — тайная жизнь ударных вертолетов | Militarizm
Ми-24 и Ми-35 Азербайджана — 2-я эскадрилья и Нахичевань. Ч-3 Ударные вертолеты Ми-24 из состава 2-й эскадрильи Армейской авиации Азербайджана | Militarizm

----------


## cherven

> 


Друзья, я что то не знаю? ВВС Азербайджана купили на Украине 14 МиГ-29. Из них три МиГ-29УБ (№10, 22 , 33) На видео явно видно МиГ-29 УБ №15. Откуда?

----------


## cherven

Знатоки подскажите. ВВС Азербайджана купили три МиГ-23 УБ: №10 (бывший №61 642-го ГИАП), №20 (№63 642-го ГИАП) и №33 (№70 145 ИАП). Однако молдавские товарищи утверждают, что их ВВС получили два МиГ-29УБ из 642-го ГИАП (№61 и №62) Получается раздвоение №61 642-го ГИАП. Подскажите, где нестыковка.

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Опубликован спутниковый снимок самолётов Ан-2 ВВС Азербайджана, расположенных в аэропорту Евлаха. Судя по всему, военные Азербайджана используют самолёты в качестве ложных целей для выявления мест расположения ПВО противника.". 



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5522901.html

----------


## Красногвардеец

> Знатоки подскажите. ВВС Азербайджана купили три МиГ-23 УБ: №10 (бывший №61 642-го ГИАП), №20 (№63 642-го ГИАП) и №33 (№70 145 ИАП). Однако молдавские товарищи утверждают, что их ВВС получили два МиГ-29УБ из 642-го ГИАП (№61 и №62) Получается раздвоение №61 642-го ГИАП. Подскажите, где нестыковка.


Их было четыре: 10, 15, 20 и 33.
Один был потерян.

----------


## Красногвардеец

> Вы чего, пошутили 
> Например у Греции нет денег даже на выплату процентов по своим кредитам, там в ближайшие годы вообще повезет если ВВС выживет. Кипр то же самое. Для Азербайджана эксплуатация такой технологической техники боком бюджету страны встанет. Также до сих пор не верится что Турция заказала аж 116 машин за 16 млрд $ - округлим, получается где то по 130 млн за штуку...
> 
> Кто еще заказал - Япония - у них спад сумашедший, да еще после событий 11.01.11 думаю из 42 машин половину все-таки возьмут. Италия...  ну тут с большой долей вероятностью можно сказать что из программы они выйдут. Австралия, Норвегия, Дания,  - думаю да, хватит у них денег на эти машины и то посмотрим. 
> 14.03.2012 - Канада задумалась об отказе от покупки истребителей F-35.
> 06.04.2012 - на заводе Lockheed Martin завершилось строительство первого экспортного F-35А Lightning II для ВВС Нидерландов.
> 05.07.2012 - парламент Нидерландов проголосовал за выход страны из программы приобретения F-35 по причине роста ее стоимости и неутешительных прогнозов по развитию экономической ситуации в стране.
> P.S. как и во всей еврозоне


Прошло 8 лет и, как мы видим, у развитых стран всё в порядке с деньгами, Греция своих ВзС не лишилась, Италия (как и весь ЕС) тоже в порядке  :Smile: 
Обожаю читать аналитегу по прошествии N лет  :Smile: 




> Говорит о том, что было сделано ПРАВИЛЬНО и что технику передали в ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ руки, которые умеют управлять боевой техникой, а не торговать на рынке гнилыми бананами.
> 
> Словесный понос приберегите для своих приятелей, торгующих фруктами на российских рынках.
> 
> И будет Армении принадлежать, сколько раз слово "халва" не повторили бы в Баку


Как оказалось (для шовинистов и прочих поклонников supremacy theory), азербайджанцы нормальные бойцы и не напрасно 16 лет готовились к возобновлению войны.




> Хочется спросить кто же надоумил и что за это пообещал президенту Азербайджана, начать заведомо проигрышную бойню? Зачем этот нелепая попытка? Расчитывают на помощь Эрдогана? *Но ведь Нагорный Карабах при сегодняшней России им не забрать у армян даже с помощью Турции.* В 1992-1994 годах разве не поняли что-ли..? Видимо историю свою позабыли...Поглядим на ближайшие заявления высших должностных лиц обеих стран...


Никто не сможет сказать, что там было "за кулисой", но когда Армению и Азербайджан оставили один на один, вторые вынесли первых практически "в одну калитку".
Если что - лично я сохранял нейтралитет на протяжении всей войны. Всегда было смешно читать высокоинтеллектуальные умозаключения, основанные на ксенофобии и нежелании адекватно воспринимать действительность.




> Интересно, а чьего производства беспилотники? Наши, израильские, натовские, иранские? Ну не *чуркские* же...


Ого. Здесь за такое не банят?

----------


## Mig

а что за "черный копатель" в архивах форума объявился? Как же некоторым бывшим приятно считать себя умным задним числом...

----------


## lindr

> Получается раздвоение №61 642-го ГИАП. Подскажите, где нестыковка.


Нет никакого раздвоения. Была двойная перенумерация 62<->61, туда и обратно.

50903011844	УБ	№21	09	10	29.11.88	СССР	61	642-й ГвИАП, Украина 61 642.ВАП , Азербайджан 10 411.ИАЭ									
50903012038	УБ	№21	10	01	1988	СССР	62	642-й ГвИАП, 86-й ГвИАП бн 61, Молдавия, США бн 62									
50903012094	УБ	№21	10	02	30.12.88	СССР	63	642-й ГвИАП, Украина 63 642.ВАП, Азербайджан 20 411.ИАЭ потерян 28.01.08

----------


## lindr

> Никто не сможет сказать, что там было "за кулисой", но когда Армению и Азербайджан оставили один на один, вторые вынесли первых практически "в одну калитку".


Я Вам обрисую ситуацию вкратце

- В 90-х баланс сил был примерно равен 4-млн против 5 населения и примерно равное количество по технике

- сейчас 3 млн против 11 млн и в технике безусловное превосходство по качеству и количеству.

- на юге 50-60 тыс атаковали 8-10 тыс и почти сходу прорвали первую линию, далее две недели армяне вели арьергардные бои.

Контрольное решение Азербайджана: наступать вдоль границы с Ираном, потом вдоль границы с Арменией, создавая "Канны". 

Взятие Шуши - огромная ошибка: политические соображение возобладали над военными. Следовало оставить район Степканакерта-Шуши в покое и крупными силами блокировать Лачин и затем Войти в Кельбаджарский район и тут *самое главное - надо успеть перерезать последнюю дорогу и выйти к Варденису раньше чем армяне капитулируют*. Взятие Шуши ошибка -потому, что ее падение подтолкнуло Армян к перемирию и вводу миротворцев. Наоборот в интересах Азербайджана было максимально оттянуть этот момент, пока не было непосредственной угрозы Степанокерту и пока была одна дорога через Варденис-Кельбаджар - армяне бы сражались, а после "внезапно" оказались бы в полном окружении вынуждены были бы  полностью покинуть Карабах. 

Контрольное решение Армении

Фронт на юге можно было удержать при прямом вмешательстве армии Армении крупными силами (не менее 50-70 т.ч), однако это следовало делать до 10-15 октября, после фронт увеличился по длине в 2 раза и удержать его наличными силами не было возможности а помощь просто опоздала бы - латать рухнувший фронт резервами - дело безнадежное. После 10-15 октября единственным вариантом Армении был комбинированный удар вдоль границы с Ираном одновременно всеми наличными силами одновременно по двум направлениям: на Начихевань и главный удар на Зангелан в фланг наступающей на Лачин группировки. Потери были огромными из-за превосходства в воздухе, потому на эту операцию можно потратить около недели- двух, после если не достигнут успех, нужно отступать и соглашаться на капитуляцию т.к. к тому времени ресурсы были бы полностью исчерпаны. Это очень рискованный вариант, но других вариантов выиграть войну после падения Гадрута у Армении уже не было.

Для Азербайджана при прямом вмешательстве Армении - быстрое пробитие коридора в Начихевань и быстрая переброска войск по жд вдоль границы с Ираном с ударом в центр Армении и во фланг крупной группировке что была бы сосредоточена для атаки на Зангелан.(т.к. Армянам пришлось бы снять практически всю армию с западного направления и перебросить на восточную границу)

----------


## Красногвардеец

> Я Вам обрисую ситуацию вкратце
> 
> - В 90-х баланс сил был примерно равен 4-млн против 5 населения и примерно равное количество по технике
> 
> - сейчас 3 млн против 11 млн и в технике безусловное превосходство по качеству и количеству.
> 
> - на юге 50-60 тыс атаковали 8-10 тыс и почти сходу прорвали первую линию, далее две недели армяне вели арьергардные бои.


Как бы в этом нет нужды, не прохожий, бывал в тех местах  :Smile: 

- в 90-х с обеих сторон был организационный бардак, с азербайджанской он оказался более масштабным, потому и потерпели поражение

- на сегодня в AZ живут около 10 млн. человек

- я такими деталями не владею, вряд ли в открытом доступе появится бчс сторон.




> Контрольное решение Азербайджана: наступать вдоль границы с Ираном, потом вдоль границы с Арменией, создавая "Канны".


Могу озвучить гипотезы.
Разведали, прикинули и выбрали реализуемый вариант наступления. Левый фас прижат к границе, значит в безопасности для AZ.
Самое неожиданное для армян (наверное) тактика малых групп, которые действовали без привязки к коммуникациям. Как только AZ пробовали действовать вдоль дорог, появлялись проблемы в виде засад, минирования и прострела.




> Взятие Шуши - огромная ошибка: политические соображение возобладали над военными. Следовало оставить район Степканакерта-Шуши в покое и крупными силами блокировать Лачин и затем Войти в Кельбаджарский район и тут *самое главное - надо успеть перерезать последнюю дорогу и выйти к Варденису раньше чем армяне капитулируют*. Взятие Шуши ошибка -потому, что ее падение подтолкнуло Армян к перемирию и вводу миротворцев. Наоборот в интересах Азербайджана было максимально оттянуть этот момент, пока не было непосредственной угрозы Степанокерту и пока была одна дорога через Варденис-Кельбаджар - армяне бы сражались, а после "внезапно" оказались бы в полном окружении вынуждены были бы  полностью покинуть Карабах.


Не стратег, с дивана видно только то, что есть в открытом доступе.
Единственное, что могу прокомментировать




> Фронт на юге можно было удержать при прямом вмешательстве армии Армении крупными силами (не менее 50-70 т.ч)


АО "НКР" и есть часть ВС Армении, секрет полишинеля.
37-я мотострелковая дивизия с ппд на территории собственно Армении, принимала участие в боях. Как и 77-й отб, разведбат, войсковая ПВО, ВВС, спецназ...
т.е. тезис мол ВС Армении не были введены в бой не соответствует действительности.

в Нахичевани сосредоточена приличная группировка войск, оформленная в ОА. Оттуда в октябре часть сил отправляли в НК.

Единственная причина, почему оставил исходный комментарий, это аналитега  :Rolleyes:  и неадекватность восприятия сквозь призму ксенофобии.
Азербайджан готовился, Азербайджан победил.

----------


## lindr

> 37-я мотострелковая дивизия с ппд на территории собственно Армении, принимала участие в боях. Как и 77-й отб, разведбат, войсковая ПВО, ВВС, спецназ...


Усиленная дивизия против общевойсковой армии? Не смешно. Потери у Армян почти все на Юге. Около 3т-4т убитых и видимо раза в три больше раненных. От дивизии похоже ничего не осталось если так.




> Не стратег, с дивана видно только то, что есть в открытом доступе.


Некоторые вещи настолько очевидны, что замечается всеми... почти всеми.

Где-то числа с 17-19 октября явно а где-то и раньше руководство Армении прямо-таки уговаривало Алиева взять Шуши. Делало все, что бы это произошло. Повторяюсь об этом говорят почти все.

Вопрос зачем очевиден. Числа 10-15 октября Пашинян понимает, что война при текущем раскладе война проиграна.

Воевать всерьез он не хочет, значит, Карабах - токсичный актив, от которого надо избавляться. И как раз 18-19 октября Алиев опять предлагает сдать 5 районов. Пашинян хочет согласиться мечтает об этом, но не может из-за политических соображений.* Чтобы сдать Карабах надо чтобы ситуация была безнадежной. Этого легко добиться сдав Шуши.*

Проблема в том что Алиеву это уже не выгодно, потому как при таком раскладе а Карабах входят Российские миротворцы и обе важнейшие задачи войны от Азербайджана ускользают.

- НКР не ликвидирована полностью, остается ошметок, под защитой РФ и это при том, что по утечкам в прессе руководство Армении 9-10 ноября всерьез обсуждало вариант с выводом всего населения НКР.

- Транспортный коридор в Нахичевань как бы есть, но под контролем РФ, а значит при необходимости эту жизненно важную территорию Азербайджану уже не взять.

Плюс ко всему на территории Азербайджана на постоянной основе развертывается группировка Российских войск, чего не было до войны... И база в Армении никуда не делась... У Грузия впервые с 2008 открыла воздушный коридор для ВКС...

А вот если бы вместо атаки Шуши вторым ударом с Севера Азербайджан перерезал дорогу Варденис-Мардакерт, то ничего бы этого не было. Был бы большой котел, и полная добровольная зачистка армянами Карабаха.




> и неадекватность восприятия сквозь призму ксенофобии.


Не пойму о чем Вы. Я стригусь в армянской парикмахерской, люди переехали в РФ в 90-е. Там порой интересные клиенты, один раз зашли пара грузин эмигрантов, ветеранов войны 1992-93 и с азербайджанцами у меня нормальные отношения, я 90-е месяц в больничной палате с тремя азербайджанцами пролежал и ничего плохого о них сказать не могу...

*P.S Тему России нужны беспилотные разведовательные самолеты за октябрь почитайте. Там моя позиция предельно четко обозначена.*

----------


## Казанец

Уважаемый *lindr*, может напрасно вы даёте себя втянуть в полемику этому новоявленному "никто-и-звать-никаку"? Время ведь только тратите. Все ваши посты читаются с интересом и доверием, а этот тут нарисовался - ну понятно же что тролль - и везде он побывал, и всё знат, и всё скажот. Ну нету на сайте функции "игнор", вот и бесятся тут. То один музычку блатную крутил, во все темы лез, теперь этот. Можно же было просто проигнорировать. Я же вот сдержался, не стал замечать, а то сначала уважаемый *Mig* не сдержался, теперь вот вы. Нормальные же люди-то все в массе своей, а с этим понятно всё сразу: 




> а что за "черный копатель" в архивах форума объявился? Как же некоторым бывшим приятно считать себя умным задним числом...

----------


## Красногвардеец

> Усиленная дивизия против общевойсковой армии? Не смешно. Потери у Армян почти все на Юге. Около 3т-4т убитых и видимо раза в три больше раненных. От дивизии похоже ничего не осталось если так.


Что смогли, то и отправили. Без этой дивизии армяне потерпели бы поражение ещё раньше.

Повторюсь, я не намерен участвовать в дискуссиях 'что-где-когда', хотя бы потому что единственная причина моего комментария это аналитега 'знатоков' 6-8 летней давности и сопутствующий ей шовинизм в отношении азербайджанцев. Которые в реальности хорошо себя проявили в боях.




> вторым ударом с Севера Азербайджан перерезал дорогу Варденис-Мардакерт


Для меня очевидно, что Вы никогда там не бывали. Иначе бы знали, что Муровдаг совершенно непроходим для *любой* техники, а пехотные атаки априори обречены на провал, при наличии мало-мальски пристойной обороны с другой стороны. Что и наблюдалось несколько раз в ходе войны.
Конечно, Вы можете сослаться на 'Тонашенский фланг', но это уже не север, а северо-восток - два разных направления ударов.
Без претензий.




> Не пойму о чем Вы. Я стригусь в армянской парикмахерской, люди переехали в РФ в 90-е. Там порой интересные клиенты, один раз зашли пара грузин эмигрантов, ветеранов войны 1992-93 и с азербайджанцами у меня нормальные отношения, я 90-е месяц в больничной палате с тремя азербайджанцами пролежал и ничего плохого о них сказать не могу...


Почитайте исходный пост. Там смакование аналитеги  :Biggrin: 
Люди везде одинаковые. Где-то их больше, где-то меньше, но нормальных повсюду хватает. Как и ненормальных  :Redface: 




> Уважаемый *lindr*, может напрасно вы даёте себя втянуть в полемику этому новоявленному "никто-и-звать-никаку"? Время ведь только тратите. Все ваши посты читаются с интересом и доверием, а этот тут нарисовался - ну понятно же что тролль - и везде он побывал, и всё знат, и всё скажот. Ну нету на сайте функции "игнор", вот и бесятся тут. То один музычку блатную крутил, во все темы лез, теперь этот. Можно же было просто проигнорировать. Я же вот сдержался, не стал замечать, а то сначала уважаемый *Mig* не сдержался, теперь вот вы. Нормальные же люди-то все в массе своей, а с этим понятно всё сразу:


Ого сколько пены и желчи!
Обозвал людей 'чурками' - и в кусты. Сразу видно приличного субъекта  :Biggrin:

----------


## lindr

> а пехотные атаки априори обречены на провал, при наличии мало-мальски пристойной обороны с другой стороны.


Странно, насколько я помню первую войну Кельбаджарский район несколько раз переходил и рук в руки.

1993 5 апреля — армянские формирования вышли к Омарскому перевалу. Азербайджанские войска с большими потерями перешли Муравдагский горный хребет, оставив всю территорию Кельбаджарского района. 

1994 20 января — две из трёх задействованных на Кельбаджарском направлении бригад азербайджанской армии, прорвав линию фронта, заняли 14 населённых пунктов Кельбаджарского района, выйдя к шоссе Мардакерт-Кельбаджар.

12—18 февраля — Битва за Омарский перевал, армянские силы полностью устанавливают контроль над Кельбаджарским районом

Азербайджану в январе 1994 эту задачу удалось выполнить, при гораздо более сложной обстановке. А сейчас и численный перевес и абсолютное господство в воздухе. И по вашим же словам - отсутствие резервов у Армении.




> Что смогли, то и отправили.


Да ладно, даже армяне постоянно сейчас повторяют, что это не так. 

Ладно, вернемся к авиации, что мешало армянским Су-30 в армянском воздушном пространстве, барражируя вдоль границы к НКР сбивать воздушные цели в зоне поражения? Один из простых неудобных вопросов.

Армянские пограничники наплевав на международные правила долбанули прямо с территории Армении колонну Азеровской техники и засняли это видео в телеграмме. Потом получили хорошо, по официальным данным ЕМНИП погранслужба потеряла 150 человек убитыми. Людей было не жалко а самолеты пожалели?

----------


## Красногвардеец

> Странно, насколько я помню первую войну Кельбаджарский район несколько раз переходил и рук в руки.


Да, все так.
Разница в том, что в 92-93 азербайджанцы были 'внутри', то бишь на территории бывшей НКАО и "НКР". В январе-феврале 94, оказавшись уже 'снаружи', наступали через хребет и перевалы, и столько людей положили, что ой... Одну из штурмовых частей готовил 345-й пдп, из 380 человек выжили только двое. Чтобы Вы понимали масштаб потерь.
Сейчас несколько раз пробовали атаковать, но понесли потери и отказались от этой затеи, ограничившись артналетами.




> Ладно, вернемся к авиации, что мешало армянским Су-30 в армянском воздушном пространстве, барражируя вдоль границы к НКР сбивать воздушные цели в зоне поражения? Один из простых неудобных вопросов.


Отсутствие современных АСП.
В наличии оказались только 'энергетические' Р-27, которые по сравнению с AIM-120C-7 турков... ну, Вы поняли  :Smile: 
Да, шесть турецких бортов до конца войны стояли то в Гяндже, то в Кюрдамире, то в Габалинском аэропорту... По 'слухам' с целью исключить появление армянских Су-30 и особенно 'неопознанных' махолетов с севера.




> Армянские пограничники наплевав на международные правила долбанули прямо с территории Армении колонну Азеровской техники и засняли это видео в телеграмме. Потом получили хорошо, по официальным данным ЕМНИП погранслужба потеряла 150 человек убитыми. Людей было не жалко а самолеты пожалели?


Армянские пограничники стояли там (Зангелан, Худаферин) и до войны. И сейчас участвовали в боях.
Эпизод видел в сети, колонна на БТР-70 азербайджанских погранцов попала под раздачу. Война.

----------


## lindr

> В январе-феврале 94, оказавшись уже 'снаружи', наступали через хребет и перевалы, и столько людей положили, что ой... Одну из штурмовых частей готовил 345-й пдп, из 380 человек выжили только двое. Чтобы Вы понимали масштаб потерь.


Повторюсь сейчас у них есть БПЛА, позволяющие уничтожать на подходе угрозы в реальном времени. Плюс несоразмерное превосходство в людях. И потом... Перерезанная в начале ноября дорога Варденис-Мардакерт - это однозначный выигрыш компании и никаких миротворцев. Потому как есть гипотетически предположить что Азербайджан 10 ноября не пускает наших через Шуши, то ничто не мешает двигаться через Варденис-Кельбаджар. Почувствуйте разницу в раскладе.

И опять таки цитата Кочаряна про Шуши, походу там наступать намного сложнее было и опасней, однако...




> Для меня не только не понятно, как был сдан Шуши, у меня вызывает более серьезный вопрос то, как они (азербайджанская сторона. — ред.) оказались возле Шуши. Они вошли из Джебраила на пикапах, захватили Гадрут, из Гадрута — Эдилу, оттуда вошли в Физули, из Физули захватили села Тог, Мец Таглар, миновали село Шехер Мартунинского района, весь Аскеранский подрайон, Аветараноц и окрестные села и дошли до Каринтака» — заявил второй президент Армении Роберт Кочарян в интервью телеканалу «5 канал», отвечая на вопрос, есть ли предательство в падении Шуши, сдаче Шуши или захвате Шуши.





> Неделю в Карабахе все говорили о какой-то операции, которой нужно… представьте на карте Гадрут, Эдилу…длинная, как змея. Была такая ситуация, что даже удивляешься, как они (азербайджанская сторона. — ред.) обеспечивали себе тыл, как эвакуировали раненых, и мы не смогли где-нибудь этому препятствовать.

----------


## Красногвардеец

> Повторюсь сейчас у них есть БПЛА, позволяющие уничтожать на подходе угрозы в реальном времени. Плюс несоразмерное превосходство в людях. И потом... Перерезанная в начале ноября дорога Варденис-Мардакерт - это однозначный выигрыш компании и никаких миротворцев. Потому как есть гипотетически предположить что Азербайджан 10 ноября не пускает наших через Шуши, то ничто не мешает двигаться через Варденис-Кельбаджар. Почувствуйте разницу в раскладе.


Как уже было указано выше, мой исходный пост не связан с попытками разобрать 'что-где-когда'.
Сидя на диване, не владея достоверной информацией о бчс сторон, это совсем неблагодарное занятие  :Biggrin: 




> И опять таки цитата Кочаряна про Шуши, походу там наступать намного сложнее было и опасней, однако...


Тактика малых групп в действии. По горам, в обход армянских вопов.
Когда шли бои за Карин Так, 'линия фронта' проходила в ~15 км южнее.

Бывший през пусть лучше расскажет, чем занимались его агитбригады на фронте.

----------


## Avia M

В Азербайджане признали потерю штурмовика Су-25 во время конфликта в Нагорном Карабахе в боях за Джебраил 4 октября.
Су-25 пилотировал полковник Заур Нудиралиев. По всей видимости, штурмовик был сбит ЗРК армянской стороны. Пилот Су-25 погиб.

https://t.me/AviaCT/8627?single

----------

